# Where Are The Pure Sativa Strains At?!



## poplars (Jul 15, 2011)

i've been looking all around and I seriously can't find any pure sativa seeds... some claim original haze and shit, but whats up with this? you can find thousands of nearly pure indicas, but you can't find shit for pure sativa.

I know there's a lot more potential in sativa than what people give credit for, I've been seeking out anything from wirey sativas to borderline hallucinogenic sativas... any of you come across any seeds of these elusive weeds???


----------



## GHOPZZ (Jul 15, 2011)

Ace Seeds and Cannobogen have some good ones


----------



## pickmybud (Jul 15, 2011)

I have been checking out this strain. Looks pretty sweet.

http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=GHFX10-hsno


----------



## poplars (Jul 15, 2011)

GHOPZZ said:


> Ace Seeds and Cannobogen have some good ones


anyone grow and confirm?

I mean these guys are out to make money, I trust seeing someone grow it and reporting the high more than I trust a seed bank profiting off of the way they portray something ya know?


----------



## poplars (Jul 15, 2011)

pickmybud said:


> I have been checking out this strain. Looks pretty sweet.
> 
> http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=GHFX10-hsno


that looks decent but I'm looking for more of a strain someones grown and reported a wirey or hallucinogenic high


----------



## Airwave (Jul 15, 2011)

Afropips.
 http://afropips.com/


----------



## pickmybud (Jul 15, 2011)

The only other one that comes close that I have been checking out is the paradise nebula.

http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?24653-Paradise-Nebula


----------



## poplars (Jul 15, 2011)

maybe I should be a lil more clear, seedbank strains of any kind are kind of subject to bullshit because of the whole profit thing, unless you've grown and smoked this strain and reported this high, please don't post seedbank strains....


----------



## poplars (Jul 15, 2011)

Airwave said:


> Afropips.
> http://afropips.com/


this looks very legit....if Ic ould hear some first hand accounts or grows of these seeds I'd be even more interested....maybe I'll take the risk.


----------



## pickmybud (Jul 15, 2011)

Good point. My bad.


----------



## poplars (Jul 15, 2011)

pickmybud said:


> Good point. My bad.


 all good man just keep your ears open for me for some hallucinogenic sativas


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Check these out >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-colombian-gold/prod_3355.html >>> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-colombian-black/prod_3356.html . I have a pack of the Colombian Gold but don't have the space to crack them for a while yet, so I have no first hand exp' with them (yet) but these 2 are pure satty IBL's


----------



## Budologist420 (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-vortex/prod_1181.html

Hight Times 2010 best sativa winner Vortex

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-sativa-mix-feminized/prod_756.html

or any of these.

Super Silver Haze is a quality plant, it is a combination of Skunk, Northern Lights, Haze. The intense high leaves you gasping for reality


----------



## Budologist420 (Jul 15, 2011)

and i hear this one is just redonkulous

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-seeds-jack-the-ripper/prod_1176.html


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 15, 2011)

I love Vortex its one of my favorite strains. I have yet to grow it but search around the tga subcool organic section there are plenty of grows of it


----------



## poplars (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm really not interested unless you yourself report it to h ave extremely wirey or hallucinogenic effects.. I already have sativa strains to start with, but I don't know that they are hallucinogenic or extremely wirey, not to be rude or anything I just want to start the baseline here by saying I'm looking for those amazing sativas that you hear about producing these effects, not just any strain branded a sativa or nearly pure sativa, , but stuff you or someone you know has tried and said to be such qualities.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 15, 2011)

one strain for you.. nevilles haze, and not the one by greenhouse, but the one from mr nice... it can take up to 16 weeks of flowering, but is some rather crazy crazy crazy smoke... too much for some light weights even for some old timers as well... highly suggested if you can take the flowering times...but if you're looking for any pure sativa, this flowering times not too bad tbh...


----------



## poplars (Jul 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> one strain for you.. nevilles haze, and not the one by greenhouse, but the one from mr nice... it can take up to 16 weeks of flowering, but is some rather crazy crazy crazy smoke... too much for some light weights even for some old timers as well... highly suggested if you can take the flowering times...but if you're looking for any pure sativa, this flowering times not too bad tbh...


 I don't mind flowering times since I will be slowly climatizing these strains to have shorter flowering times (that's what happens naturally when you breed a plant in an environment for a number of years.)

i'll look around for those seeds


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 15, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> one strain for you.. nevilles haze, and not the one by greenhouse, but the one from mr nice... it can take up to 16 weeks of flowering, but is some rather crazy crazy crazy smoke... too much for some light weights even for some old timers as well... highly suggested if you can take the flowering times...but if you're looking for any pure sativa, this flowering times not too bad tbh...





poplars said:


> I don't mind flowering times since I will be slowly climatizing these strains to have shorter flowering times (that's what happens naturally when you breed a plant in an environment for a number of years.)
> 
> i'll look around for those seeds


You fellas really should look again at those Colombians, I'm not just recommending any old shit here. I've been told by the breeder personally, they're unlike any other sativa high out there atm so I'm told. And they're PURE IBL sattys and well worth the 14-18 weeks if you got the stomach for them  I'm crackin some myself soon, could be a special pheno that gives you the "trip" effect your after...


----------



## RawBudzski (Jul 15, 2011)

in hell where indica put them


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 15, 2011)

Climatising a plant isn't going to make its flowering time shorter. Two totally different factors.

One is judiciated by environment and the other is related to maturuty. Do you think growing a sativa in afghanistan is going to turn it into an indica?

Climatising means growing a plant outside of its natural environmental conditions generationally until ut adapts to its new environment. Factors like temperature, humidity, light intensity and duration, biological attacks. 

Ever notice how clones do better in a grow room than there parents did?

Shortening a sativas flowering time would be done by breeding the shorter flowering phenotypes together over multiple generations.


----------



## nickman (Jul 15, 2011)

good luck with what u r searchn for my friend ...


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Climatising a plant isn't going to make its flowering time shorter. Two totally different factors.
> 
> One is judiciated by environment and the other is related to maturuty. Do you think growing a sativa in afghanistan is going to turn it into an indica?
> 
> ...


sorry but you really can't tell me that a plant that has been evolving for different light cycles and environments wont do it again, sorry I wont be discouraged by your certainty, which I doubt is backed up by fact.

I think the fact is, you, and other people, don't have the PATIENCE to see if it's possible. I think my work is done here.

and honestly, I have no motivation to believe somebody who has only been on this forum since 11' , and you speak with such utter certainty trying to denounce all possibilities, that means you yourself are unsure and really want to push this so you can re-affirm your own perspective for yourself, not interested buddy.


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2011)

and I have another point to make....

many of you are NOT outdoor growers... you don't realize how big of a difference climatization makes on the genetics of the plant... if you grow one plant one year and it doesn't finish but you pollinated it, grow those seeds next year, I guarantee you'll find a phenotype that finishes a little faster, repeat the process until you have what you're looking for.

how the fuck do you think this plant evolved to even deal with light cycles in the first place? your whole arrogance towards this makes me really question your true knowledge about cannabis as a plant and it's evolution....

I mean indoors, a plant doesn't really have the opprotunity to climatize, so if you tried to prove this to yourself from indoor breeding I'm afriad your knowledge is not sufficient enough to make any claims about what climatization can and cannot do. I don't mean to be mean here but all I was doing was looking for sativas to carry out a project, and you come in here with almost a troll-like attitude saying it isn't possible, when you don't even know for fucking sure. so for that, I say fuck off.


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2011)

im sorry but it just irks me when people forget what kind of plant we're growing here... don't let the lessons of indoor growing blind you from where this plant came from and what it is capable of.....


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I actually followed your other thread as well until you bitched out and started crying like a little girl cuz someone who didn't register to the site before you argued with you. 

I don't see why you think my registration date is the beggining of my existance but that's just stupid.

And also, you basically confirmed what I just said anyways. Reread your own post about the part "IF YOU POLLINATED IT". So shortening your flowering time is going to be done by BREEDING SHORTER FLOWERING PHENOTYPES, and you are after showrter flowerers, so you will select for shorter flowerers undoubtedly.

Therefore your succesant generations will have a shorter flowering time, because of breeding, not climatization.

Pick the longest flowerers and see what happens dumbass.

O I joined the site n feb of 2011 so I'm pretty good at typing for a 5 month old aren't i


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Well I actually followed your other thread as well until you bitched out and started crying like a little girl cuz someone who didn't register to the site before you argued with you.
> 
> I don't see why you think my registration date is the beggining of my existance but that's just stupid.
> 
> ...


sorry I still disagree, I believe climatization creates more short flowering phenotypes over time. so thanks for the semantics, dumbass.


for example, you may be able to find 1 or 2 shorter flowering phenotypes of a sativa if you cracked over 100 seeds indoors, but I can guarantee you that you wont see nearly as many indoors than outdoors because climatization tends to effect a vast chunk of the genetics, showing in the next generations through over 90% of the phenotypes.

I'm not just talking out of my ass here, you should pull your head out of yours...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 16, 2011)

Where did I say climatising is no such thing? 

I never said it won't happen, but the timeframe your speaking of will be past your lifetime. 

Climatising means getting aplant to grow outside it natural environment, so after a half dozen generations it will be happy at its new home and flourishing.

But your talking about something totally different. 

A sativa is a sativa and an indica is an indica.

You may experience a week or two shorter flowering from less stress involved in growing her so far from natural conditions,

Let me explain.

An 16 week plant grows slowly and takes 18 weeks because it is struggling due to its environment. But after its great great grandchildren get accustomed, they are flourishing and finishing in 16 weeks. It seems faster to you but it is a 16 week strain.

I was simply trying to have a discussion, I didn't mean to be rude until you got all buthurt. Nontheless I don't want to argue with you.

You seem to have a vendetta against ppls registration times. You quit this site last time because someone tried to explain genetics to you and you didn't wanna listen cuz you had been here longer.

Any shortening of flowering times beyond what I stated will be due to breeding.

Believe me or not I don't care.


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> Where did I say climatising is no such thing?
> 
> I never said it won't happen, but the timeframe your speaking of will be past your lifetime.
> 
> ...



you do bring up good points.. but I must tell you this... I have seen very dramatic climatization after only one generation... I have no doubt I could do this within 10 years.... 

it might have something to do with how long outdoor plants have to grow in that environment before they are bred, gives the genetics a long time to adapt... I agree with everything you say EXCEPT how fast climatization happens, I have witnessed after only ONE generation, ridiculous climatization to my area...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 16, 2011)

I also don't mean to downplay the significance and adaptability of cannabis either.

Even in an indoor garden, clones from a mother plant will grow better than there mother. And that is technically the same plant. So in a single lifetime they are even adapting, I don't think its as extreme as outdoor changes would be. Since in 24 hrs outside there is more temp and rh change than ever happens indoors.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 16, 2011)

poplars said:


> and I have another point to make....
> 
> many of you are NOT outdoor growers... you don't realize how big of a difference climatization makes on the genetics of the plant... if you grow one plant one year and it doesn't finish but you pollinated it, grow those seeds next year, I guarantee you'll find a phenotype that finishes a little faster, repeat the process until you have what you're looking for.
> 
> ...


if the the plant didnt finish but you pollinated it? well that sounds good except for if the plant didnt finish the seeds wouldnt either. your attitude is ridiculous.you ask a question and then get all salty when someone offeres their advice and opinion?


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> if the the plant didnt finish but you pollinated it? well that sounds good except for if the plant didnt finish the seeds wouldnt either. your attitude is ridiculous.you ask a question and then get all salty when someone offeres their advice and opinion?


lol you're being ridiculous actually, do your research... you can pollinate one branch when the first white preflowers come out (in the first 3 weeks of flowering), even if the plant doesn't finish those seeds will....


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> I also don't mean to downplay the significance and adaptability of cannabis either.
> 
> Even in an indoor garden, clones from a mother plant will grow better than there mother. And that is technically the same plant. So in a single lifetime they are even adapting, I don't think its as extreme as outdoor changes would be. Since in 24 hrs outside there is more temp and rh change than ever happens indoors.


ok cool man im sorry for being short with you. before I get my morning joint sparked up I can b e a bit sparky...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 16, 2011)

There are a handful of great looking pure sativas, but no I don't have any experience with them.

Mandala sells Mango Jamal and there is a smoke report on riu somewhere. Supposed to be 100% sativa and mandala works with pretty much only landraces.


----------



## kingofqueen (Jul 16, 2011)

Burmese is a good 100% sativa , it's a canadian strain I believe .


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2011)

TheLastWood said:


> There are a handful of great looking pure sativas, but no I don't have any experience with them.
> 
> Mandala sells Mango Jamal and there is a smoke report on riu somewhere. Supposed to be 100% sativa and mandala works with pretty much only landraces.


I mean I wanna get those sativas that have straight up hallucinogenic effects mostly, I'm hella interested in that... I also need a wirey sativa because I find myself demotivated during the day from all these indica crosses... I love smoking weed all day but man I need a balance ya know...


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah I love my jack herer man. Really gives me a great up high I can go to work on. 

But when I'm tired I can fall asleep if I smoke a lot of it lol.

Not a pure sativa tho.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Jul 16, 2011)

thats never happened for me. i always have to let my plants go longer when doing a seed run. but hey if it works for you who am i to say?i agree with the suggestion of nevilles haze by mr. nice sounds like what your looking for to me. or any african strain that i have grown seems to have that racy trippy kind of buzz


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2011)

karmas a bitch said:


> thats never happened for me. i always have to let my plants go longer when doing a seed run. but hey if it works for you who am i to say?i agree with the suggestion of nevilles haze by mr. nice sounds like what your looking for to me. or any african strain that i have grown seems to have that racy trippy kind of buzz


hmm someone mentioned afropip or some site earlier, landrace african sativas... I think I may take the plunge on one or two of them.... not sure which one yet... they had malawi gold, durban poison, and 2 others.... not bad prices either....



TheLastWood said:


> Yeah I love my jack herer man. Really gives me a great up high I can go to work on.
> 
> But when I'm tired I can fall asleep if I smoke a lot of it lol.
> 
> Not a pure sativa tho.


yeah sativa hybrids are nice but man I really need something to wire me up... I got motivation issues


----------



## TheLastWood (Jul 16, 2011)

Methinks afropips is out of business.


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2011)

420BuzzKiller said:


> you just log back in to fight you little punk bitch? get the fuck out of here with that shit.


see nobody seems to look at it from the perspective I was coming from. sure I was a little rash, but that isn't a punk bitch move. but hey wait a minute I forgot I don't give a fuck waht you think.


----------



## frmrboi (Jul 16, 2011)

Highgrade Seeds has 3 new African landrace sativas, all look scary psycadelic 
http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html


----------



## growyurown (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack herer was a crazy grow. Probably the most high maintance plants I've grown but it kicked ass and was speedy. Just my 2 cents


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Highgrade Seeds has 3 new African landrace sativas, all look scary psycadelic
> http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html


nice thank you I"ll look into it.


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Highgrade Seeds has 3 new African landrace sativas, all look scary psycadelic
> http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html


they dont' ttake any easy payment methods so I'm gonna have to find another way.


----------



## poplars (Jul 16, 2011)

so I'm gonna be taking the plunge on one of those colombians by gage green... not sure if I want the gold or black.... they both sound good... in the meantime if anyone has any experiences with some hardcore sativas they'd like to share or are growing bud as such, or anything like that, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> so I'm gonna be taking the plunge on one of those colombians by gage green... not sure if I want the gold or black.... they both sound good... in the meantime if anyone has any experiences with some hardcore sativas they'd like to share or are growing bud as such, or anything like that, I'd love to hear it.


Be sure to link me to your grow journal, I'd really like to see how they run as I wont have space for my Colombian Gold for a few months yet... if you document it thats is.


----------



## poplars (Jul 17, 2011)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Be sure to link me to your grow journal, I'd really like to see how they run as I wont have space for my Colombian Gold for a few months yet... if you document it thats is.


 not germinating till next year sorry


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Jul 17, 2011)

poplars said:


> not germinating till next year sorry


In that case I'll probabbly be letting you know then, I keep forgetting your planning on doin them outdoors


----------



## poplars (Jul 18, 2011)

yep, hey anyone else notice the mod capitalize every word of this thread??? what the fuck is the obsession with that? I remember when I was here 2 months ago that shit started happening and people called me crazy... whatever.


----------



## poplars (Jul 19, 2011)

420BuzzKiller said:


> Every first letter on every word of every thread is capitalized, are you fucking bitching just to bitch? Go fuck yourself you stupid little twat!


yeah sorry I was here before that even was like that fool. I think you n eed to just go off into your own little world you got a lot of hate in your heart....


this is a fucking stoner forum, ever since this year when those new mods came they started capitalizing everything and I think it's fucking lame and excessive.... but hey I guess they needed to find something to do to justify their jobs....


----------



## TheFaintingGoat (Aug 17, 2011)

poplars, now I know this is a hybrid, but Neville's Haze is as close to a pure sativa high you will ever get. And having experienced myself, it takes up 16 weeks to flower. Most insane shit ever. 
Here is a perfect example of what Neville's Haze will do to you. Read this smoke report of a guy that grew it and smoked with his girl and a friend. Dude was so high he couldn't understand spoken english:

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/smoke-reports/39860-nevilles-haze.html


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2011)

TheFaintingGoat said:


> poplars, now I know this is a hybrid, but Neville's Haze is as close to a pure sativa high you will ever get. And having experienced myself, it takes up 16 weeks to flower. Most insane shit ever.
> Here is a perfect example of what Neville's Haze will do to you. Read this smoke report of a guy that grew it and smoked with his girl and a friend. Dude was so high he couldn't understand spoken english:
> 
> http://www.gardenscure.com/420/smoke-reports/39860-nevilles-haze.html


I think it would be terribly short-sighted to say that its the closest to a pure sativa high I'll ever get... I am going to be working on climatizing pure sativas to my area without hybridizing with any indica or afghanica or anything other than pure sativas.

but thanks, i've heard a lot abouot nevilles haze, but I don't think I'm gonna pay for it.


----------



## TheFaintingGoat (Aug 17, 2011)

I understand what you mean, but as far as duration of high, clarity, trippiness, no crash and burn and no fatigue...that to me is as close to sativa that I've gotten. And like I said, 16 weeks on mine and I didn't notice ANY indica qualities. What exactly is not sativa-like about it? And what specifically are you looking for "high-wise?" if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 17, 2011)

Still huntin i see popars.Hope ya find exactly what you lookin for.


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Still huntin i see popars.Hope ya find exactly what you lookin for.


got a good one going with my desert valley haze... but yeah I'm trying to get more just in case the dvh doesn't have all the qualities I"m looking for

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/IMG_3505.jpg

it's the super tall sativa looking one, there are 3 of themin my garden this year.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautiful garden....

How long does that dvh go for?Every thing is lookin proper.Are you gonna be able to fit in there here soon?


----------



## poplars (Aug 17, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> Beautiful garden....
> 
> How long does that dvh go for?Every thing is lookin proper.Are you gonna be able to fit in there here soon?


well I have a few years experience in navagating through bushy gardens 

the desert valley hazes are starting to flower, and last time I grew them,2 years ago, they were nearly finished before the season was over. 

as far as flowering times indoors idk.


----------



## Dankster4Life (Aug 18, 2011)

If they are sativa.....you got'em exactly where they should be to me.Soakin up that sun shine.

Yous gonna post pics of flowers?Hope so.


----------



## poplars (Aug 18, 2011)

Dankster4Life said:


> If they are sativa.....you got'em exactly where they should be to me.Soakin up that sun shine.
> 
> Yous gonna post pics of flowers?Hope so.


 yep no way I'd just show veg pics and fuck you guys over on teh flower pics which is all anyone really wants to see haha.


----------



## wannabe grower (Oct 22, 2011)

I started a strain called African Buzz from Single Seed Centre recently. It says it may have been called Malawi Gold at one time. Can't comment on the smoke yet, BUT it is definately Sativa. I have some Atomic Haze and Utopia Haze going as well. The Buzz looks even more sativa than those 2 but they've been crossed. I too was looking for a sativa that someone didn't fuck up with NL5 or Skunk#1 or whatever else they wanted for whatever reason. The bank I mentioned has a lot of seeds and you can get singles. Also if you search for Burmese, Cambodian, or Thai a lot of sativas come up.


----------



## poplars (Oct 22, 2011)

wannabe grower said:


> I started a strain called African Buzz from Single Seed Centre recently. It says it may have been called Malawi Gold at one time. Can't comment on the smoke yet, BUT it is definately Sativa. I have some Atomic Haze and Utopia Haze going as well. The Buzz looks even more sativa than those 2 but they've been crossed. I too was looking for a sativa that someone didn't fuck up with NL5 or Skunk#1 or whatever else they wanted for whatever reason. The bank I mentioned has a lot of seeds and you can get singles. Also if you search for Burmese, Cambodian, or Thai a lot of sativas come up.




nice...

I've currently shifted my focus from PURE sativas to very masterfully done sativa dominant hYBRIDS that are stable and react well in cooler climates. chocolope seems good biut I haven't tried it high wise.


pretty much I think it's completely possible that the breeding community can achieve a more weather tolerant sativa with a wirey, spacey, visual (one of the three, or hybrids of the three highs etc) high.

so anyone who has some insight into strains that have VERY pronounced sativa highs but perform like hybrids, I am very interested.


----------



## Unnk (Oct 22, 2011)

JTR oh yah JTR

prolly the shortest flowering haze i have come across and doesnt loose the trippy high not a bit of indica in the feel in any of the pheno's i had

and its super sturdy and strong


----------



## poplars (Oct 22, 2011)

Unnk said:


> JTR oh yah JTR
> 
> prolly the shortest flowering haze i have come across and doesnt loose the trippy high not a bit of indica in the feel in any of the pheno's i had
> 
> ...


jack the ripper huh. TGA genetics?


----------



## Unnk (Oct 22, 2011)

if your lookin for a hybrid that is seriously intense high in such a short time

if your still in line for a pure satty Phnom Penh all the way from Reeferman


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 22, 2011)

> *Methinks afropips is out of business. *


that's because afropips is no longer on this plane of existence. +REP in peace afropips. your gear was legendary!

it's not only hard to find pure sativas anymore because everything's been polluted by indicas to some degree or another, but many of the breeders that actually sell them are SKETCHY! i got absolutely NOTHING from my pack of delta 9 labs' *mekong haze* or vancouver island seedbank *burmese*! i've seen a furious rant over seedsman's malawi gold and have heard grumbling about reeferman's gear too.

i HAVE heard good things about world of seeds' gear and want to test their 75% *columbian gold *to see how it measures up to the real deal.

there are breeders out there making really good hazes. i love high quality seeds' haze x skunk. it's not as sensually trippy as columbian gold, but it's defintely more potent and probably long lasting too anf from everything i've read about TGA's* jack the ripper* & sannies' *killing fields*, those can't be shabby either.

sativa seeds' gear shouldn't be shabby. their oaxican* eldorado* is supposed to be pure, though it sounds more like euphoric panama red & acapulco gold than trippy columbian and i can at least say that their highland thai* full moon* totally lives up to EVERYTHING i've read about thai. it's slow, stretchy, hates 3 gallon pots, and will turn hermie if it isn't happy (had to cut mine down indoors when it FINALLY started flowering & spraying everything else) but it also had the AUTHENTIC tutti fruity (juicy fruit gum) flavor real thai does and not the grapes of hazes or blueberry. i only got a stony buzz out of mine, but it was probably light starved as well as but got the lowdown that it IS in fact trippy from someone here that's finished it.

i really like high quality seeds'* haze x skunk*. it has just a hint of lead eye, but it's buzz is otherwise pure motivational euphoria with a decent level of psychoactivity and even more potency than columbian gold. that's the most IBL leaning smoke i've had so far since the 80s. nirvana's own *H19 skunk *looked even more IBL though and might have had less lead eye and more trippy visuals. it's discontinued, but i wouldn't be surprised if they didn't just move it to their sativa seeds' line & rename it *haze #1* the same way they renamed their oaxican strain eldorado when they moved that.

i only sampled mandala's *8 miles high *early in flowering, but loved it's energy neutral euphoric buzz a lot. it might not have been as potent as haze x skunk, but i think it had more psychoactivity as it really loved music and i ended up dancing the robot on it and had a really cool body effect that felt like super precise body control leaning into columbian gold territory. it had absolutely no couchlock either. just playful euphoria & motivation.

it's hard finding IBLs for sure, but there are still a few sources if you can grow them and there are plenty of hybrids that aren't at all shabby. short stuff's autoflowering *super cali haze* has the same clearheaded euphoric & energetic buzz as well as delicious grapey flavor i got from a 1/2 gram of "real" i was gifted. i couldn't tell the difference without side by side testing.

i'll try and report back on WoSs* columbian gold *to see how it compares to 100% cali grown. i'd expect more couchlock and more resin and probably potency but hopefully no less psychoactivity, though i'd expect the light floaty feeling of columbian to get weighted down by whatever indy they used.

sannies' killing fields sounds like it might live up to it's IBL roots better than mekong haze does even if cannabible makes it sound like the trippiest strain in the world, but what good is that if you can't get the beans to pop?

THIS is the exact reason i have so much contempt for cash crapping indicas. you can't get away from them on most streets and they've pushed so many awesome IBLs into extinction in pure form
cambidian
vietnamese blackseed
kerala
columbian gold
panama red
acapulco gold
michiocan
burmese
&
hawaiian
etc.

thanks for refusing to give into the evil forces that want you too tired and stoopid to fight back as they pick your pocket bro! those of left who refuse to surrender to couchlock have to grow & breed what we can to preserve it and encourage the few breeders out there who put at least as much love in their gear as greed.

i haven't smoked ANYTHING that can top columbian gold's psychoactivity, but so far, i'm really happy with* haze skunk, super cali haze* & *8 miles high* and plan to test as much indoor doable mind expanding gear as i can until i find a secure spot i can stealth some IBLs.

i've always drooled over the strains in reeferman's collection, but i'd like to see some reports on that gear before i go pissing money away as i have with delta 9 & VISC on IBLs.


----------



## poplars (Oct 22, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> that's because afropips is no longer on this plane of existence. +REP in peace afropips. your gear was legendary!
> 
> it's not only hard to find pure sativas anymore because everything's been polluted by indicas to some degree or another, but many of the breeders that actually sell them are SKETCHY! i got absolutely NOTHING from my pack of delta 9 labs' *mekong haze* or vancouver island seedbank *burmese*! i've seen a furious rant over seedsman's malawi gold and have heard grumbling about reeferman's gear too.
> 
> ...


please make any seeds of anything you got worth keeping sativa wise...


I'm really hoping other serious breeders get in on this... I think hardy sativas can be bred if breeders are motivated enough for it and know what they're looking for... but it isn't gonna be just /any/ breeders, gonna be people who already know what a pure sativa high feels like, so they can isolate that most of all....

because I think half the problem sithat most people don't even know what a true sativa high feels like.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 23, 2011)

> *because I think half the problem sithat most people don't even know what a true sativa high feels like. *


preach it brother! preach it! you don't know how many trolls i've had to argue with in 2 forums before this one because i STARTED OUT smoking california grown columbian gold and INSTANTLY hated "never gets you anything close to high" indicas as soon as they invaded. my mantra is _"get me high or fuck off & die!"_ and i've told probably a couple dozen dealers just that by now the second they give me a peep of drama over their $50 an EIGTH schwag when i was paying just $40 a QUARTER for gold one year before the invasion.

i get annoyed by people who refuse to acknowledge that in most markets, you can't find gear that gets you high ANYWHERE. in parts of NY, all you can get is variations on afghani! i'm talking shit is soooooooooo lame, you can't even find a decent mid like blueberry! the more trolls i argue with, the more pissed i get with indica's polluting every single corner of the weed universe and even after telling the story of how i stopped talking to a cousin i grew up with for bugging out and threatening me because i honestly told him i was not at all impressed with his same old same stony "sticky bud" when he honestly believed _"all weed is exactly the same!"_ and didn't want to hear shit about how real gold smoked.

i hate the scene so much and ever speedbump mofo that defends it. it's all about greed. purveyors of indicrap are just out to make a fast buck with no real pride in their gear and i HAVE heard tell of cash crappers buying THEIR GEAR from BETTER growers in it for the love! what does THAT say about cash crapper strains when greedy fucks growing it are too high & mighty to smoke their own gear?! ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!!!!!

if course, even when i try approaching the conspiracy from a different angle using FACTS, trolls still fight against getting high or anyone fighting back for it. that's what eventually led to my getting banned twice... sneaky peace of shit trolls playing power games. at overgrow, they baited and narked and at grasscity pulled up an old thread from before i changed my name (PUBLICALLY with the knowledge of a mod!) to get another mod to ban me for "having 2 accounts" when i told the 1st one to delete the one i didn't want.

oh shit... i'm getting all worked up again and even forgot my point! LOL i did a 1-5 survey with 1 being demands getting high, 2 = prefers it, 3 = likes both or a balanced buzz, 4 = prefers getting stoned & 5 demands to get stoned and #5 had the least votes with about a 5% total leaning towards the side of getting high with a solid 20% or so demanding it even after i spotted stoner bud 2 half points! if statistically, the demand for getting high is slightly MORE than stoned, then why can you spend thousands of dollars and 25 years plus on greedy fucks that NEVER GET YOU HIGH EVER?

i swear there's a satanic conspiracy of greed from the street peddlers funding their pimped out rides on our money all the way up to the corporate slime at anhauser busch, philip morris & pharmaceuticals etc. that don't want anyone to get high and just be stoned fucking robots. what happened when weed got you high? hippies saw through the corporate shell game and how fugly the culture it vomits on the masses is, dropped out, found jesus and lived on communes.

to me, indicas are the work of the red one. they're purpose is to blind you and make you too apathetic to just enjoy a nice sunny day. their purpose is to keep you so dissatisfied with life you keep buying crap to fill the hole in your life cause by a culture detached from being a decent empathetic person. MAYBE... the descriptions of heaven are REALLY god travelling forward in time to try and steer people towards getting high and being hippies. getting stoned turns you into lead and we all know what happens when you go down. LOL

getting high is simply THE enemy of the greedy corporate dragon that MUST be slain to save this planet. i'm not just talking about the medicinal, recreational & thought/action provoking qualities either. hemp fibers are stronger than timber and something like 20x more renewable with the side benefit of enriching the soil with nitrogen, but the evil one want to drive the world into oblivion through greed and destruction. 

it's nice to be here and see i'm not the only one who not only grasps the situation, but that cares enough to stand up and do whatever i can in my little part of the world.

why is mandala's gear so righteous and his prices so nice? he's OLD SCHOOL and in it for the love! we need more of that to turn the evil empire around and drive it into the sea it polluted with BP oil.

yes... i've got issues.

i'd have a lot fewer if i were able to ever fucking get high again!


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 23, 2011)

as to indoor strains that smoke like IBLs, C99 has the same euphoric & racy buzz of more IBL kali mist if not sharing the delicious spicy crushed red pepper flavor. mosca's gear is supposedly trippy even. i'll have to report on joey weed's 50 day C99 x A11, but expect it to at least be in the ballpark of a decent IBL buzz and hopefully actually LESS racy as you could easily chill out on columbian gold where it's hard to do on racy C99 & kali mist.

i LOVE the buzz from mandala's 8 miles high. it has such a perfectly neutral energy profile, at least in early flowering that it's like there's a hole you expect couchlock or raciness to be in. it's a really classy effect when you add it's hazy euphoria and motivation and i dare say even early it has a little more sensory effects than super cali haze & haze x skunk. it really liked music and i ended up dancing to tunes on it & doing the robot and even feeling like one a little bit with super precise body control. it was just a perfectly balanced 24/7 blissed out playful buzz. i'd call it something like columbian gold with the volume turned down to 7 or 8, but i wonder how much better it would have gotten with more flowering time.

super cali haze has the same THC profile and grapey taste as the 1/2 gram of "pure" (?) i was gifted. i couldn't tell any difference without a side by side. it's more euphoric & clearheaded than trippy, but not at all shabby & the flavor is just too delicious! it beats blueberry in every way except yield maybe

haze x skunk by high quality seeds is the most potent IBL leaning indoor strain i've ever smoked. it has more psychoactivity than super cali did and definitely more potency than gold, but not so much of the light floating & sensual high that it and to a lesser extent 8 miles have. it's definitely motivational & cerebral and not shabby in the euphoria department either. the buzz lasts a couple hours and once you start wake & baking on it, it builds up in your system until you start waking up with a light buzz that eventually goes all day. then, it starts turning toxic on you giving you a low grade nausea along the lines of the dreaded spinning room effect, but so low that you just tune that (or hunger pangs... i started dieting on it by just keeping busy) by keeping busy. i also love it for getting me off the beer. i really want to try other haze/thai x skunk #1/lemon skunk/cheese crosses to see if any of them have better taste, psychoactivity or even yield. i can't say it's annoying cigar wrapper with hints of ashtray (cheese pheno?) flavor is my favorite. i think a lemon haze is more my speed.

i love that this forum not only emphasizes smoke reporting where you can't find ANY reports in other forums even when you ask and that i'm not the only one here vocal about strains that get you high in a world where it's highly improbable now


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 23, 2011)

as to making seeds, i've already crossed joey weed C99 to itself, super cali haze, haze skunk & LSD and am considering breeding as many of these JW *C99 x A11*s as i realistically can when i have a location in december hopefully

Cindy A x Cindy A (Joey Weed) = *Tomboy*
Cindy A x Super Cali Haze (Short Stuff) = *Ultraviolet*
Cindy A x (Cindy x Cindy) =* Cynthia*
Cindy A x (Cindy x Super Cali Haze) = *California Girl*
Cindy A x (Cindy x Haze Skunk) = *Wallflower*
Cindy A x (Cindy x LSD) = *Hippie Chick*
Cindy A x Eldorado (Sativa Seeds) = *Latina*
Cindy A x Urban Poison (Sativa Seeds) = *Ghetto Fabulous*
Cindy A x Kali Mist (Serious Seeds) = *Hottie*
Cindy A x Cindy Blueberry (Joey Weed) = *Cupcake*
Cindy A x SAGE (Sativa Seeds) = *Nerd Gurl*
Cindy A x Laughing Buddha (Barney's Farm) = *Tickled Pink*
Cindy A x Jilly Bean (TGA Subcool) = *Candy-O*
Cindy A x Sweet Deep Grapefruit (Dinafem) =* Fruitcake*
Cindy A x Haze Skunk (High Quality Seeds) =* Cuntfart*
Cindy A x 8 Miles High (Mandala) = *Fly Girl*
Cindy A x Gnomo (Kannabia) = *Shorty*
Cindy A x Auto Jack (Female Seeds) = *Mindy*
Cindy A x Thai Fantasy (Kannabia Seeds) = *Cindyland*
Cindy A x Columbian Gold (World of Seeds) =* Golden Girl*

i'd like some feedback on the crosses lovers of getting high would most like to see. i'm pretty sure i'm going to downsize the grow and probably save the fruitier strains for crossing with (C99 x A11) x super cali or C99 x super cali


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 23, 2011)

growyurown said:


> Jack herer was a crazy grow. Probably the most high maintance plants I've grown but it kicked ass and was speedy. Just my 2 cents


Jack Herer is a good up high and its strong, but I've had the kind of weed that can make you hallucinate and Jack Herer was not it for me. YMMV. It was a classic some old hippie sells you a bag of grass that blows your mind kind of a deal for me. Been searching for it ever since, so I like this thread.


----------



## poplars (Oct 23, 2011)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Jack Herer is a good up high and its strong, but I've had the kind of weed that can make you hallucinate and Jack Herer was not it for me. YMMV. It was a classic some old hippie sells you a bag of grass that blows your mind kind of a deal for me. Been searching for it ever since, so I like this thread.


 I definnitely welcome all people like yourself into this thread, even if you don't know of sativa strains now, if you've tried a TRUE one that was epic.. you have a memory, which is important to me... because how do we know we have it if we don't have people who have the experience to be sure???

so welcome to the thread


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm afraid the only name I have for what I smoked is what myself and my friends termed "The Bright Green Happy Weed". Because it made you laugh in moderate doses and you always felt good. Never built tolerance really. The more you smoked the more lifted you got. We sat around smoking some joints (we had a couple pounds of the stuff) with some friends and one guy started to freak out and accused of lacing it with something... big native american guy around 350lbs, somewhat scary moment... he chain smoked like 5 joints and he was totally out of his mind. Managed to calm him down with some help from friends lol.


----------



## poplars (Oct 23, 2011)

OGEvilgenius said:


> I'm afraid the only name I have for what I smoked is what myself and my friends termed "The Bright Green Happy Weed". Because it made you laugh in moderate doses and you always felt good. Never built tolerance really. The more you smoked the more lifted you got. We sat around smoking some joints (we had a couple pounds of the stuff) with some friends and one guy started to freak out and accused of lacing it with something... big native american guy around 350lbs, somewhat scary moment... he chain smoked like 5 joints and he was totally out of his mind. Managed to calm him down with some help from friends lol.


you need to get some seeds of that shit and send some my way


----------



## sso (Oct 23, 2011)

only time ive tried true sativa was once when i was 18 (some imported stuff from america, dude claimed he found it growing in some forest lol (single plant under a tree, looked "wild" he said))
that was pretty good shit, we went out dancing.

and then when i was in vietnam last year, hehehe stems and leaves and tiny buds but a few tokes of that and you were flying with colors  (kinda if it was dark and you smoked alot, there were "colors" in the shadows) superparanoid on it at first (didnt help that cops beat the shit out of smokers there and kick foreigners out of the country (but the hotel staff actually warned me if police came around, so that was damn cool)

and later on i was just superhigh and happy making music or taking a walk on some mountain or pagoda on a mountain lol (pretty neat places, ancient almost overgrown serene places) or at the beach (amazing beaches and no sharks) really friendly people too.


----------



## poplars (Oct 23, 2011)

sso said:


> only time ive tried true sativa was once when i was 18 (some imported stuff from america, dude claimed he found it growing in some forest lol (single plant under a tree, looked "wild" he said))
> that was pretty good shit, we went out dancing.
> 
> and then when i was in vietnam last year, hehehe stems and leaves and tiny buds but a few tokes of that and you were flying with colors  (kinda if it was dark and you smoked alot, there were "colors" in the shadows) superparanoid on it at first (didnt help that cops beat the shit out of smokers there and kick foreigners out of the country (but the hotel staff actually warned me if police came around, so that was damn cool)
> ...


 wow



please go back to vietnam for me and get some sativa seeds pleeaassseeee 


ahahaha


----------



## karmas a bitch (Oct 23, 2011)

Check out kos seed company. They r on hemp depot and few other spots. It rev from skunk mag and greenman420 they r super legit. And some of their gear sounds up ur ally


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 23, 2011)

asian IBLs are among the trippiest in the world, not just vietnamese blackseed or even thai, but cambodian is supposed to be extra trippy. if you could actually get the besns to pop unlike me and another member here, mekong haze should be seriously trippy gear. i SWEAR there's a conspiracy to wipe trippy shit out! i'm not smoking & paranoid either. all i know is that i got NADA out of my mekong haze & burmese beans and have seen another person get shanked on seedsman's malawi gold and now the purveyor of LEGIT malawi gold, afropips is no longer with us. +REP in peace afropips

world of seeds' gear keeps getting thumbs ups every time i see someone talking about them and i'm keen to try their 75% columbian gold and see if it's THC profile is anything like real or just another awesome strain too polluted by the enemy of getting high, indica, to be noteworthy.

if you want some cambodian/vietnamese style gear that i've seen nothing but raves for including one person calling it "talk to your dog" weed, check out sannies *killing fields*. man do i ever hate that name. as much as i'd love to try it, i don't want it's name spoken in my peace luvin' garden.


----------



## poplars (Oct 23, 2011)

so this thread seems to have evolved into SAVE THE TRUE SATIVA>... we need to start a movement within the breeding community hazey.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 23, 2011)

those who truly love sativas HAVE been doing just that, only quietly in the shadows. i tell you, i don't know exactly what i smoked, and couldn't buy with any amount of begging, a few years ago, but it tasted a lot like columbian giving me a flavor flashback and after clearing a 3 foot chamber and woofing until i puked a little, i got the dizzies compounded by "get me the fuck outta here!" bummer paranoia over one of my hosts playing freakin' guitar hero & heavy metal i wanted to ask him to turn the eff off. it was a lot like gold and i just bumped into it on the street.

if you read cannabible, there's a ton of growers out there doing old school IBLs. i just wish they'd talk to some seedbanks & share their gear.

now, more than ever though, you're right, we've gotta preserve what's left. i'm still so bummed about the passing of afropips. his malawi gold was about THE most promising IBL out there.

more than preserving the strains, i like to just try promoting them and breaking everyone's annoying "go with the flow" indica slumber that allows stoner bud to just keep steam rolling over quality in favor of dollar chasing quantity. the very things used as pro indica propaganda, even today like red hairs, skunk bud, sticky bud or rock nugs are NOT bag appeal traits to me. i just now decided to call them *SCHWAG appeal*!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

hey Pop....i dig this thread alot , like Karma is a Bitch mentioned KOS has some solid old skewl sativa, Tom Hill still sells orig Haze from Positronics, Reeferman has a bad rap, but he used rock alota hard to find solid gear, TGA has some A-13 and C-99 crosess...alot of it is out there hidden to , im sure theres more than afew growers with old seeds they dont want nobody to know about and i know people still have super rare shit like Chocolate Thai cuts. If someone were to ask me what my most saught after strain is, id say Chocolate Thai 11 times outa 10.

Stop by my House of Sativa....i run some old skewl shit like Texada crosses, Cinderella , Apollo, Skunk , Hawiaan Sativa....and some old skewl indicas as well...i jus finished a grow but im gonna flip my seedlings soon.


----------



## poplars (Oct 23, 2011)

this thread is definitly giving me hope for the future of sativa...


----------



## hoss12781 (Oct 23, 2011)

pickmybud said:


> I have been checking out this strain. Looks pretty sweet.
> 
> http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=GHFX10-hsno


Dr Chronic sent me crushed seeds - looks like a good strain though.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> this thread is definitly giving me hope for the future of sativa...


stop by and check it out 


https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/463821-house-sativa.html


----------



## Filthy Phil (Oct 23, 2011)

Are you kidding? There are a LOT of sativa strains out there. There are.fewer than indicas because theu take forever and dont do well inside usually, but they are out there. Also straight sativas are harder to stabalize, its almost equal.chance of being hermy as it is to male or female if its's a landrace, hence less stable breeding with them.


----------



## poplars (Oct 23, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Are you kidding? There are a LOT of sativa strains out there. There are.fewer than indicas because theu take forever and dont do well inside usually, but they are out there. Also straight sativas are harder to stabalize, its almost equal.chance of being hermy as it is to male or female if its's a landrace, hence less stable breeding with them.


 hey if they're so easy to find why don't you hook me up with the purest IBL sativa you have??


----------



## allSmilez (Oct 23, 2011)

poplars said:


> so this thread seems to have evolved into SAVE THE TRUE SATIVA>... we need to start a movement within the breeding community hazey.



I do like this thread.


----------



## allSmilez (Oct 23, 2011)

Filthy Phil said:


> Are you kidding? There are a LOT of sativa strains out there. There are.fewer than indicas because theu take forever and dont do well inside usually, but they are out there. Also straight sativas are harder to stabalize, its almost equal.chance of being hermy as it is to male or female if its's a landrace, hence less stable breeding with them.


They may be out there, but unless you got a boat/taxi and a tour-guide-with-gun, I don't think you're willing to take me on "strain hunting" trek in South America or Africa to find a pure sativa. Because other than that, I don't see too many breeders that have a PURE sativa. I used to think Nevill's was the shit until my boy showed me up with some Gold. I bow down to him now.


----------



## Unnk (Oct 23, 2011)

that mallberry preservation pack is a must have


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 23, 2011)

Unnk said:


> that mallberry preservation pack is a must have


I agree, a super bargain !


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 23, 2011)

if i liked blueberry, i'd get malberry. i'd rather get pure malawi


----------



## Unnk (Oct 23, 2011)

malberry is a company that do preservation of rare sativa's look for them at hempdepot pretty much rare african sativa's


----------



## poplars (Oct 23, 2011)

if I had the money I'd buy it...as with many things.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 23, 2011)

you still havet played with those mexi seeds "the fairy" gave you?


----------



## ohmy (Oct 23, 2011)

mmmmm i miss the pot i had 20 years ago...shit i was just looking the other day for stuff that would give me the high i had back then. I know weed is strong today,but the shit back then would blow ya away for the day and did not want to take a nap after a joint like today. If you find something that really blows your socks off and your happy please let me know.I do not mind the 16 or 18 week time,as i would make room for two and know i had something extra special in my grow


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 24, 2011)

malberry is ALSO afropips' cross of blueberry to his malawi gold and was still in stock with one of his lesser known IBLs the last time i looked for his gear.

huh, you can get more than i thought still at attitude
*malberry *(actually, it's malawi x blueberry, so it should be even less malawi dominant)
*mabombe*
&
*nigerean*


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice thread been checking out past few days. I to am growing tired of hybrids and indicas. Looking for a bomb sativa and weeks don't matter for the best.
Was checking out Delta 9 labs but heard some neg. things here and there. Anyway carry on peace.


----------



## Unnk (Oct 24, 2011)

http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Malberry/MulanjeGold.html

telling you hemp depot is just as good as the tude


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 24, 2011)

Have you grown any of these out? From malberry?


----------



## Unnk (Oct 24, 2011)

not yet but i plan on ordering these beans as i would love to scrog a 4x4 girl of each


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> you need to get some seeds of that shit and send some my way


It's possible I can find out what it was (maybe). It was a long time ago and I was much dumber about these kinds of things.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 24, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Highgrade Seeds has 3 new African landrace sativas, all look scary psycadelic
> http://www.highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html


I went to highgrade and it seemed too good to be true. I have nothing to base it on, however I dont feel comfortable dealing with them. Sending 50 bucks in is one thing to give it a try, thats cheap.

I just would not feel at ease that there strains are actually what they say they are.


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> you still havet played with those mexi seeds "the fairy" gave you?


nope, not yet. also sort of uneasy about the possibility of hermie genetics from those seeds... right now I'm trying to find something stable since the last sativa I put in my main garden went 6 feet tall and hermied on me.... not fun.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 24, 2011)

Holy Smokes Seeds has Mulanje Gold, Malawi Gold and the Mozambique Poison like at highgrade seeds... They even have the exact same picture up for the Malawi Gold...


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 24, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Holy Smokes Seeds has Mulanje Gold, Malawi Gold and the Mozambique Poison like at highgrade seeds... They even have the exact same picture up for the Malawi Gold...


 
There you go, someone is stealing pics and they have permission, in which case post your own pics.

I am suprised a breeder does not post a vid to selll their beans. From start to finish, is it a heavy feeder, how to choose a pheno, etc. finish with a smoke report. It would sway fence sitters and prove to naysayers the truth.


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> There you go, someone is stealing pics and they have permission, in which case post your own pics.
> 
> I am suprised a breeder does not post a vid to selll their beans. From start to finish, is it a heavy feeder, how to choose a pheno, etc. finish with a smoke report. It would sway fence sitters and prove to naysayers the truth.


that's how the ideal breeders would be


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 24, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> Holy Smokes Seeds has Mulanje Gold, Malawi Gold and the Mozambique Poison like at highgrade seeds... They even have the exact same picture up for the Malawi Gold...


Hemp Depot has the same pictures, obviously they have multiple distributors just like many other breeders.
The Hemp Depot deal (preservation pack) seems the best buy.


----------



## Unnk (Oct 24, 2011)

same thoughts on that infact in a week im ordering the 300 dollar one as thats like 3 bucks a seed of some awesome potential


----------



## mccumcumber (Oct 24, 2011)

Hands down best way to find a pure sativa is from an old school hippy grower that is still growing. 
I was at a festival this summer and brought a bunch of my homegrown to smoke, I knew I was going to smoke people out, so I brought my seeded bud (I just recently made a f1 cross of Great White Shark and some unnamed Santa Cruz Purple). I was walking around in the morning when I first woke up and no music was playing yet, so I decided to explore the campgrounds. I came across a hippy who not only gave me a free oz of shrooms for me and my friends, but he smoked me out. I proceeded to roll up a joint of my stuff, and he asked me where I got it. I said that I grew it myself, and he was very pleased with this, so he decided to give me ~100 seeds. They were from his bud, which is a Hawaiian that he had been growing in Southern California since the mid 70s. Needless to say I was super stoked on it, and plan on making my cross a three way cross after some stabilization is done.


----------



## shrigpiece (Oct 24, 2011)

Hello sativa fans! Its nice to see some peeps who dig true sativas like i do. Man dense does not mean the best. Iv had some loose as fuck hawaiian landrace that flowered for 28 weeks and was great. Not practical for indoor growing but im glad i did and will do it again. Dutch passion mekong high ain't bad either. peace


----------



## shrigpiece (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedsman-seeds/seedsman-seeds-regular/seedsman-seeds-african-buzz-seeds/prod_314.html
Has anyone of you sativa lovers grown this?


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 24, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> Hemp Depot has the same pictures, obviously they have multiple distributors just like many other breeders.
> The Hemp Depot deal (preservation pack) seems the best buy.


Have you grown any of their gear or heard about grow reports from Malberry gear?
The prices are very reasonable for landraces. HEmpdepot seems to have some of the better prices. I might have to give them a try. I would like to try a bubblegum from Serious but 200 for ten seeds is a lot of money. Their bubblegum would have to be awfully good


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 24, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/seedsman-seeds/seedsman-seeds-regular/seedsman-seeds-african-buzz-seeds/prod_314.html
> Has anyone of you sativa lovers grown this?


If you're going for a Malawi I would try Hemcy, one of the few breeders that ships direct to the US.


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 24, 2011)

I smoked some Quaze haze in Amsterdam a few months ago and an employee of the shop recommended Dr Grinspoon for seeds (meaning they were either the same or very close to the Quaze Haze). Clearest smoke i've ever had, quite potent too. 

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-dr-grinspoon/prod_1360.html


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 24, 2011)

cool to hear someone else has malawi. that's a top strain. 

i WISH delta 9 labs' mekong haze actually popped so i could at least look at it if not finish it like highland thai.

i was just browsing world of seeds' gear again last night and see they have a few IBLs in their landrace section, though some of them sound more energetic & euphoric than trippy


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 24, 2011)

http://highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html

They have lots of pure landrace sativas.


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 24, 2011)

VILEPLUME said:


> http://highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html
> 
> They have lots of pure landrace sativas.


yeah we've discussed that already, OK so I did the math for Canadians who have to pay 12+ % sales tax on Hemp Depot Seeds it's the same price for a single pack of any Highgrade's as it is for the "preservation pack" deal $3.5/seed so if you only want one pack Highgrade is the way to go as they have a better guarantee than Hemp Depot.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 24, 2011)

poplars said:


> nope, not yet. also sort of uneasy about the possibility of hermie genetics from those seeds... right now I'm trying to find something stable since the last sativa I put in my main garden went 6 feet tall and hermied on me.... not fun.


well i think you should bring them out out i think you'll be surprised, iv never had a hermi. and the two that were together i bred myself and out of 4 seeds i got 2 females two males..
and have never had a hermi from the straight mexi either. i selected those seeds from mexican weed very carfully only getting ones that had potential, for a year. give em a shot.


----------



## poplars (Oct 24, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> well i think you should bring them out out i think you'll be surprised, iv never had a hermi. and the two that were together i bred myself and out of 4 seeds i got 2 females two males..
> and have never had a hermi from the straight mexi either. i selected those seeds from mexican weed very carfully only getting ones that had potential, for a year. give em a shot.


I guess I could give them a try.... honestly I'd rather save one of them as a male, then pollinate another sativa and go that route for safety.


----------



## wannabe grower (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey Poplars, glad I revived this thread from it's oroginal post yet? Hehe. Been gathering a buncha good info on this one. I got African Buzz going right now supposedly a Malawi Gold of some kind. Maybe one day I'll post pics if I'm not too "paranoid"...see my post on Paranoia. LOL.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 24, 2011)

who's paranoid? what do you know about paranoid? i don't know nuthin' 'bout paranoid! why do you wanna know? who sent you?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 24, 2011)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/strains/origin/

Found a nice link, only some of these countries don't sound like countries...Karakoram...WTF?.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 24, 2011)

i don't know about that country although i'm about to google it, but remember muskat & oman is one of two countries whose flag is solid red. i'm not sure, but i think i heard it got a name chancge a few years ago.

*Karakoram* isn't a country... it's an indian mountain range

OH! hey! cool link for finding strains even if you can't buy them all.

just scanning through the areas that have trippy sativas (no cambodian listed  ) dutch flowers'* nam black *vietnamese IBL sounds good on paper, but i don't know what kind of rep that breeder has yet and generally avoid dutch gear, but that sure sounds like an IBL.


> High is super Trippy Sativa like weed from the 70's. High can bring on paranoia, racing heart beat and hallucinations for those not used to it.
> &
> Yup, right up there with the old Columbian, Thai, and Panama stuff.
> &
> High is rocket up, visual trippy.


OK, so panama red definitely IS trippy and columbian is considered an "equal" in that group.

in theory, Rokerij Seeds' *amnesia haze *(super silver haze x cambodian) should be at least as good as high quality seeds' haze skunk as super silver is trippy where skunk #1 isn't AND it makes the trippier strain the mom to boot. i'm going to research them & see if they have any raves or rants. i was looking to try something even more IBL than HxS.

i always wanted to see someone cross trippy mexican IBLS with african or asian ones instead of using lesser haze all the time. even in strains that SOULD be trippy, i don't see it mentioned in a lot of descriptions making me think that trait is getting eradicated by some james bond supervillain.


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2011)

hazy I have to thank you again for your activity in this thread, you're really bringing this shit to life.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 25, 2011)

if there's a conversation about getting high or squashing the indica enemy like the bug that it is, i'm going to have 2 cents to add.

there just isn't enough talk about getting high, but A LOT of totally unneeded trolling against it for standing your ground and refusing to budge for indicas without resorting to some street etiquette. here's to hpong god does come down and smite the wicked and that the meek do inherit the earth.

indicas inspire NOTHING but greed and apathy

sativas inspire enjoying life's little whatevers and SHARING.

i've never been able to buy bud that truly gets me high since the street scum out for a fast buck took to an indicas only mindset and doubled prices after the really "we're gonna put 99 feet up your ass in a minute bitch" scum ILLEGALLY sprayed poison on US & mexican citizens for the really greedy junkie dealers... anhauser busch, philip morris & lilly.

i'm glad to see that growing for quality over quantity & putting love in your gear is fairly popular here. i'd say there's at least a 10% crowd up in here for the high or that at least go for the full range of buzzes. forget talking about sativas at grasshole city. that's indicrap trollville center. about the only people you'll interest are about half a dozen growers & smokers with an occasional noob stumbling in that THOUGHT that they quit smoking because they were only getting stoned was their fault and returning them to the fold.

if i truly didn't feel that there IS a very real evil conspiracy from top to bottom in the greed game from the streets to the ivory towers i wouldn't be so "get me high or fuck off & die". if i hadn't wasted thousands of dollars and over 25 years NEVER getting high once, i wouldn't be so "i'd eradicate indicas forever if i could". tricky tricky tricky are greedy scum. 

getting high is the enemy of evil. it's the OTHER REASON (besides not being able to make a buck off it) the powermongers fear it. the hippies were tuning into the same energy that's starting to resonate again. they were questioning THEIR propaganda world and it's busted value system. it's ironic that the best bud, like kali mist, that you can't buy even when bidding an insane $120 for an effing EIGTH, is ALWAYS free when you do get some. it's also an unbearable tease and why i'd never been able to even start flowering in something like a dozen grows until i finally budded some C99 last year.

it was so freakin' cool to break away from the stress of wanting to beat my tweaker neighbors to death with a baseball bat and piss in their faces before they stop breathing for a minute. it was nice to break away from the weight gaining discontent the purveyors of indica would have us all live in perpetually to support their house of cards.

i wish i had some right now. i wish i had more than i need so i could give it away, but eff no... i'm NOT selling you my head stash! LOL


----------



## Unnk (Oct 25, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> if there's a conversation about getting high or squashing the indica enemy like the bug that it is, i'm going to have 2 cents to add.
> 
> there just isn't enough talk about getting high, but A LOT of totally unneeded trolling against it for standing your ground and refusing to budge for indicas without resorting to some street etiquette. here's to hpong god does come down and smite the wicked and that the meek do inherit the earth.
> 
> ...


lol listen to rush much "meek inherit the world"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCj3oBHSA5M


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2011)

do agree with you about the inspiration and the price and all.

but I do not agree that indicas are crap, I think they have their specific uses and are special in their own way. I do not think they inspire greed and evil either... I think they are great for pain and sleep... great for slow days.

and I love sativas and wish they were as dominant as indicas. but I do not believe indicas are some conspiracy.


----------



## Unnk (Oct 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> do agree with you about the inspiration and the price and all.
> 
> but I do not agree that indicas are crap, I think they have their specific uses and are special in their own way. I do not think they inspire greed and evil either... I think they are great for pain and sleep... great for slow days.
> 
> and I love sativas and wish they were as dominant as indicas. but I do not believe indicas are some conspiracy.


exactly i love both sides to be honest


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> but I do not agree that indicas are crap, I do not think they inspire greed and evil either....


How would you like to be this guy's next door neighbor ? (frmrboi shaking his head in stunned disbelieve)


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> How would you like to be this guy's next door neighbor ? (frmrboi shaking his head in stunned disbelieve)


what do you mean?


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> what do you mean?


talkin' about yer new friend, hazey


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> talkin' about yer new friend, hazey



lol... he aint that bad... reminds me of myself in a lil way because I'm pretty radical in my convictions sometimes...

but he must be smokin a LOT of sativa to be formulating such an elaborate semi-paranoid thought that heavy indica is a conspiracy against stoners.


I mean I do have an article on my computer talking about it and it was an old article called indica madness. had very very good points.

but it always demonizes indica in an unfair manner.. just because people are making senseless profits off of it and people are abusing it doesn't mean it is bad. there are people who respect it such as myself and many others, we just wish there were more sativas out there...


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm a sativa guy but FWIW, indica dominant strains seem to be more popular. People tend to like that total couch-lock, messed-up and knocked-out feeling that indicas bring to the table. It's not for me, I like clear, energetic, social, positive-vibes kinda smoke. Also, indica dominant strains have a lot more 'bag appeal' than near pure sativas so between poor 'bag appeal' and a longer flowering period, it's no wonder connoisseurs are the only ones enjoying sativas.


----------



## poplars (Oct 25, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> I'm a sativa guy but FWIW, indica dominant strains seem to be more popular. People tend to like that total couch-lock, messed-up and knocked-out feeling that indicas bring to the table. It's not for me, I like clear, energetic, social, positive-vibes kinda smoke. Also, indica dominant strains have a lot more 'bag appeal' than near pure sativas so between poor 'bag appeal' and a longer flowering period, it's no wonder connoisseurs are the only ones enjoying sativas.


yep... pretty much the root of the issue.


I have faith that if breeders did gain interest in pure sativa... evolution over time could slowly bring it over to more desireable traits possibly...

I mainly hope this thread brings out more interest in sativa, as this is a popular site and that can have a significant effect on the growign community.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 25, 2011)

i believe my conspiracy personal theory because the pieces of the puzzle just fit. hippies got high and said fuck you to the system. system crushes hippies then ILLEGALLY sprays paraquat to eradicate it. DON'T think it had nothing to do with money EVER! weed is illegal to begin with because of money & not protecting the public interest from reefer madness.
[video=youtube;KQHyM6uJ3RA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQHyM6uJ3RA&feature=related[/video]

keeping weed illegal keeps MANY corporate interests profitable... alcohol, tobacco, pharmaceuticals, timber & cotton etc. that aspect of the "conspiracy" is undeniable like so many of the shitty things corporations do to us and the environment in the name of the almighty buck.

i do believe the hippy connection too.. people start getting high, they start saying "fuck you american dream! i'm doing my own thing baby!" and you KNOW what the powers that be did when them uppity hop heads started protesting wars. (there's profits in that too) just as then, the greedy are trying to squash the occupy movement so their totalitarian state goes unchallenged by annoying little citizens.

on the street, you bet you ass i think that the reason you can't get ANYTHING but indicas IS greed! it's just trying to make as fast a buck as possible and even when it was still new on the market, i hated listening to dealers raving about how skunky, sticky, hard or big their buds were. big fucking deal! it still doesn't get me high!

whenever you see someone asking about the highest yielding strain, you KNOW they're another soulless cash crapper in it for the money. that dude i used to work with that grew his own had something not really stoney at all, it tasted delicious because he made his own compost, and he practically gave it away. he was in it for the plant first and money second as i honestly think most sativa dom growers are.

i ALSO KNOW that when a cash cropper uses the money HE makes scamming off his customers to buy BETTER gear from a love grower, that totally equals greed. _"i'm too fucking good to smoke my own shit, but i'll gladly take your money for it!"_ i would be ASHAMED to sell that me too gear, especially at the doubled overnight prices it fetches.

there IS a demand to get high. many of you here admit you prefer it. if it wasn't a greed issue, then tell ME why NO ONE grows gear that gets you high in most places? you can't. better gear requires more LOVE to grow.

OK... maybe a few growers just don't know any better and just look for the most popular strains thinking they're the best, but i'll laugh in anyone's face that tries to say in the year it took for indoor to replace outdoor, EVERYONE but me fucking forgot what getting high is and how much funner it is. were it not so hard to secure a location, i would have been growing the best gear i could find, but i KNEW i wasn't going to like skunk #1 based on what i read no matter how much "kees" at super sativa seed club (yes... i had seed catalogues in 1990!) tried to convince me i would and only wanted haze or thai or whatever their only sativa was.

i ALSO think greed comes into play some how when every fucking time i buy an IBL except thai at sativa seeds, i get fucking ripped off on no show gear like mekong haze & burmese and have seen someone else get burned on a pack of malawai gold. something smells fucking fishy there. maybe the mafia doesn't want THEIR greedy punk asses competing with better gear. all i know is fighting to get high makes you A LOT of piece of shit enemies. now i'm talking about forum trolls who don't like the status quo challenged either.

in a FAIR world, the market would be equally divided and you COULD buy gear like jack herer & C99 or better on the street, but you can't unless your street is in california. if it's grown indoors... it's beasters.

i don't know how many times i gotta say _'i've wasted thousands of dollars and over 25 years buying EVIL FUCK cash crapping afghani shit and not one fucking greedy bastard EVER got me fucking high_ to get my point across. i'm glad that at least here some people kind of get where i'm coming from, but you just don't know how much unfairness pisses me off. like i've also said dozens of times, i have a cousin who still lives in beasterville NY and the last i knew, he STILL thinks _"all weed is exactly the same!"_ because no matter where he goes or who he blazes with, he to only sees indicrap. that is just WRONG WRONG WRONG WRONG!!! if anything, there should be LESS indica on the market because there's a slight preference towards getting high and i'm sure at least a couple people reading this DEMAND IT. otherwise, they probably wouldn't have to grow their own in protest of the fascist greed state.

getting high gets in the way of:
- wars as it inspires peace
- profits for corporations all the way down to street dealers in competition with it
- profits by other corporations as getting high relieves the constant dissatisfaction that greases the wheels LITERALLY (guys with small dicks buy big trucks... you know it's true) of big business, though it is favorable to junk food producers
- the system in general by making people THINK and the more they think, the more questions they ask about the man behind the curtain

calling indica ITSELF evil is taking some dramatic license, but i really do see it impeding in MY quest to be able to have fun without putting up with people and all of the rest of their bullshit. when i get high and listen to tunes, i'm not thinking about what NEW way to go stylin' & profilin' to impress the poonannies.

back to corporations and greed, if you DON'T think making americans dissatisfied is part of the 1%'s game, then why does today's TV and music suck soooooooooo much? there were more good sitcoms on in a typical night in the 80s than a week now in "why don't you stop watching free TV and give us $50 a month to brainwash you and bombard you with infomercials?" (BTW... greedy fucks are trying to stop free TV too). why do you think the music is so forgettable? so you keep buying more and get disgusted with the one good track on your $15 CD and go buy another, never finding anything like, say, dark side of the moon that you can listen to over & over again.

i think corporations are behind the switch to gangsta rap and all of that other attitudal crap you hear now too. sell dissatisfaction, and you'll never run out of customers. if you ever sell anyone something that fucking makes them happy and that doesn't break (or is ARTIFICIALLY made obsolete) in a year... there go your profits. 

watch zeitgeist some time if you can tolerate a lot of blah blah blah. it's helped my modify my "big picture" world view to include the marketing of dissatisfaction.

basically, if you can get a customer to obediently accept indicas and never demand anything better, you have the next best thing to a junkie.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 25, 2011)

as much as i hate indicas and rage against them when pushed, i don't let it get in the way of giving honest answers to those seeking them. then i'd be too much like the people that piss me off.

if dealers WEREN'T greedy, they'd be willing to take that extra month to produce superior gear that many of you KNOW is better unless you're a med users or a twitchy person who shouldn't be touching racy & paranoid stuff. getting stoned is LITERALLY depressing to me. i don't even consider it an hallucinogen and the effect IS called narcotic by many. getting high on the other hand is second only to a good vigorous lay by a hottie in fun factor and is definitely funner than skank poo.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 25, 2011)

BTW i don't bother my neighbors until they bother me 1st... then it's on for real. i give up ALL attempts at being a nice guy when you fuck with my personal space, but will have totally civil debates with anyone who disagrees with me that isn't a pushy instigating douchebag and all such people need their teeth knocked down their throats. unlike feeble social climbers that look to exploit or get over on nice people, i like 'em and stick up for 'em. respect is earned and if you try demanding it... i'm the wrong person to play that game with. i'll do the opposite of the herd every time thank you.


----------



## sso (Oct 26, 2011)

lol, i think indicas came about to introduce the beerguzzlers to marijuana (its more similar)

indicas make you think too..

and its good to take away pain and help you sleep, which is very good for free minds in this draconian and stupid society.

cant fight the system, but the system is perfectly capable of killing itself, so all we have to do is light up and wait. indicas are perfect for that lol.

stupid tv?

you are just older, personally yeah, i loved the stuff in the 80´s and earlier, but i cant look at that crap today, very boring.
same as with older movies and shows, just very boring stuff to watch today.

its not fresh and much of what is on tv today, is just rehashing of old ideas (same of with most of man´s stuff )

of course you are bored with most of it, if you had been born 20 years earlier you wouldave most likely thought the 80´s stuff was boring too.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 26, 2011)

There is no question that inflation is masked in cheaper goods.


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2011)

agreed they have incentive... agreed things should be different... 

but is indica itself evil ? no.

are the people who use it as such evil? probably not.

are the people that put us in this mess in the first place evil? yes.


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2011)

some mostly pure sativa I call 'desert valley haze' grown under my back yard trees this year, 100% organic.


gonna smoke some now


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2011)

man I'm high as fuck... I'm sure this isn't as good as sativas get... but damn... I want the better shit already!!


I mean we're talkin this shit is even smoother on the lungs than indica, makes me think over the 1000s of years of asians and africans and others specifically breeding it for smoking caused smoother smoking phenos that still get you high as fuck.

I mean I took fat bong rips and didn't cough even 1/6th as much as I do with indica... and I'm feelin great... I still feel like this sativa may have a tad bit of indica in it somewhere, in its background possibly... so I really want to get into these pure ones...


you know... someone sent me philipine sativa seeds... I think I'll try growing them for next years outdoor


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> you know... someone sent me philipine sativa seeds... I think I'll try growing them for next years outdoor


 PM little flavio, he's down there AND HAS THEM.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Oct 26, 2011)

Sannies Jack Hammer is about the most sativa plant I have grown, and I mean all sativa. 4 months to flower under great conditions, 18+ on average. But worth the wait. Had some going for a new years harvest and canned them due to whiteflies.


----------



## boneheadbob (Oct 26, 2011)

frmrboi, did you miss this or just did not want to answer it.? It is a serious question



boneheadbob said:


> Have you grown any of their gear or heard about grow reports from Malberry gear?
> The prices are very reasonable for landraces. HEmpdepot seems to have some of the better prices. I might have to give them a try. I would like to try a bubblegum from Serious but 200 for ten seeds is a lot of money. Their bubblegum would have to be awfully good


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 26, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> frmrboi, did you miss this or just did not want to answer it.?


I missed it, no I haven't grown any, they just were added to Hemp Depot days ago.
you can get serious seeds a lot cheaper at Attitude.
I can't grow anything where I'm living anyways now, but I've got a stockpile of weed to last me the rest of my life.


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2011)

where is littleflavio?? I must talk to this person.


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> where is littleflavio?? I must talk to this person.


 he's a member here.


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> he's a member here.


I got that, is that the exact spelling of his name???



edit: found him, nvm


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 26, 2011)

I love the style of this thread. The evil-indica paranoia from hazey is palpable, lol. 

The only strains I've grown which are close to full sativas are Serious Seeds Kali Mist, G13 Labs Chocolope, and Subcool's JTR. Out of those three, Kali Mist seemed to best match the various descriptors. The high was exciting, thought provoking, and didn't make me feel tired or groggy in any way. My friends that smoked it seemed to think the buzz wasn't powerful, and I associated that with the lack of "stone" from indica genetics. 

I am not an old school grower that's been around for the glory days of Columbian lids. To me it sounds like a bunch of people are chasing this dream of the Holy Grail sativa that might not actually exist. Is there really a strain that gets you "high" like being on psychedelics? Could it be that you're just remembering it differently due to the ravages of time and the jaded nature of getting older? I remember smoking for the first time and feeling absolutely out of this world. Excitement, deliriousness, I'm sure I was smoking some standard hybrid indica. Would I have died if I smoked some Columbian Gold and started tripping like wild. I just seems like in most cases that weed is just weed, no matter what you're working with.


----------



## poplars (Oct 26, 2011)

Schmarmpit said:


> I love the style of this thread. The evil-indica paranoia from hazey is palpable, lol.
> 
> The only strains I've grown which are close to full sativas are Serious Seeds Kali Mist, G13 Labs Chocolope, and Subcool's JTR. Out of those three, Kali Mist seemed to best match the various descriptors. The high was exciting, thought provoking, and didn't make me feel tired or groggy in any way. My friends that smoked it seemed to think the buzz wasn't powerful, and I associated that with the lack of "stone" from indica genetics.
> 
> I am not an old school grower that's been around for the glory days of Columbian lids. To me it sounds like a bunch of people are chasing this dream of the Holy Grail sativa that might not actually exist. Is there really a strain that gets you "high" like being on psychedelics? Could it be that you're just remembering it differently due to the ravages of time and the jaded nature of getting older? I remember smoking for the first time and feeling absolutely out of this world. Excitement, deliriousness, I'm sure I was smoking some standard hybrid indica. Would I have died if I smoked some Columbian Gold and started tripping like wild. I just seems like in most cases that weed is just weed, no matter what you're working with.


 I don't think they're imagining things..

it's one thing when you only hear a story like that once in a while...

but when half the major pot heads from the 70s are still wondering where the fuck that epic sativa went... you gotta really rethink that mentality... I think the epic shit IS out there still, I think it's just hard as fuck for us to get in the US because of lack of seedbank interest (profit...)


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 26, 2011)

check out my 1st time getting high on columbian gold... NOTHING i've smoked since has beaten that buzz, but high quality seed's haze x skunk is a very nice 2nd place with even higher potency & probably duration, but a good columbian buzz is the best:

*LINK:*
https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/475400-my-first-time-getting-high.html


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 27, 2011)

I figured this picture was appropriate given the nature of this thread. Even though I have yet to meet a patient or a casual smoker who dislikes her, she's mainly just for me . Kali Mist, about halfway done...


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

damn t hat actually looks NICE. do you have or are there regular seeds of that in circulation???


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> damn t hat actually looks NICE. do you have or are there regular seeds of that in circulation???


Check out Serious Seeds. Very stable in regards to growth patterns, plant structure, aroma and the end effect. You can expect 70-90 days to flower, my girl is done in about 11 weeks.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow, that doesn't look like mine did. Is that a lower side branch or something? I grow 12/12 from seed. Interesting it still has that same light green hue on the calyxes.
View attachment 1858604View attachment 1858605


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

Schmarmpit said:


> Wow, that doesn't look like mine did. Is that a lower side branch or something? I grow 12/12 from seed. Interesting it still has that same light green hue on the calyxes.
> View attachment 1858604View attachment 1858605


lookat those fat fuckin leaves! some sativa dominant!!!


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 27, 2011)

Schmarmpit said:


> Wow, that doesn't look like mine did. Is that a lower side branch or something? I grow 12/12 from seed. Interesting it still has that same light green hue on the calyxes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858604View attachment 1858605


 Kali from clone when topped is all 'side branches'. There is no main growth shoot as she tends to be very leggy and branchy and each shoot tends to want to take the lead. The picture below is a more developed flower, maybe 2 or 3 weeks from harvest? I can't remember. Where is your plant from (seed, clone or cutting from a dispensary)? Your leaves are thicker than any of mine were from seed but then again, mine grow to 5 feet tall and triple in height in flower. The blades tend to thin out with height.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 27, 2011)

Hence my confusion. It's hard to tell, but the top cola was thick, like a nerf football. It seems as Serious Seeds had two main versions of their Kali Mist. "We are proud to announce that Kali Mist was improved in 2000 to produce bigger yields."

...and how do you do that exactly? Maybe add some INDICA! dun dun duhhhhhhhhh (the devil)


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 27, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Kali from clone when topped is all 'side branches'. There is no main growth shoot as she tends to be very leggy and branchy and each shoot tends to want to take the lead. The picture below is a more developed flower, maybe 2 or 3 weeks from harvest? I can't remember. Where is your plant from (seed, clone or cutting from a dispensary)? Your leaves are thicker than any of mine were from seed but then again, mine grow to 5 feet tall and triple in height in flower. The blades tend to thin out with height.


Mine was grown from seed, 12/12 lighting all the way. I grew two this way and they looked identical. There wasn't enough time for the plant to get big and develop the thinner top leaves I guess.


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

Schmarmpit said:


> Hence my confusion. It's hard to tell, but the top cola was thick, like a nerf football. It seems as Serious Seeds had two main versions of their Kali Mist. "We are proud to announce that Kali Mist was improved in 2000 to produce bigger yields."
> 
> ...and how do you do that exactly? Maybe add some INDICA! dun dun duhhhhhhhhh (the devil)


 that's exactly what likely hapened...... can't believe they say they're proud to anounce that....


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 27, 2011)

The high was still spectacular though. Very cerebral, and it gave you this warm feeling in your forehead. Didn't leave you feeling tired at all. My buddy said it felt like his head turned into a match. He was pretty adamant about it.


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

Schmarmpit said:


> The high was still spectacular though. Very cerebral, and it gave you this warm feeling in your forehead. Didn't leave you feeling tired at all. My buddy said it felt like his head turned into a match. He was pretty adamant about it.


 still sounds hybridish


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> that's exactly what likely hapened...... can't believe they say they're proud to anounce that....


 The quote below is a summation of an article about Kali Mist from their website...



> *Kali mist's birth was in 1993.
> In 1995, it was elected best hydro weed at the High Times Cannabis cup.
> The initial creation was available until 1997 when Simon gave it a new father in effort to improve the average yields.
> In 1998, Kali Mist was once again reworked for two reasons: a bust and the fact that people didn't like the 'revision' as much as the previous offering.
> ...


From my personal stash:


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 27, 2011)

> *"We are proud to announce that Kali Mist was improved in 2000 to produce bigger yields."*


i KNEW i read something OFFICIAL about kali mist being reworked! i guess the extra indica part was just a rumor though.

so how's the buzz & flavor of your KM? is it still spicy hot crushed red pepper with a happy giddy buzz you can't sit still on? i actually have 1 bean left i was thinking of breeding with if it's a male, but i read a RUMOR somewhere (a magazine i think) that KM tends to have more females than males.

it isn't my favorite buzz of all time, but when i finally got some, it was definitely my second favorite in large part because of that delicious spicy flavor and i begged & pleaded to score an eigth until i stopped bidding at $120. talk about a crop tease! all i'd been smoking for over 10 years was annoying NY stoner bud.

if you want something that smokes a lot like kali mist, but is faster & maybe better yielding, C99, joey weed's in particular, has a very similar buzz, just without that cambodian western winds spice. KM also has a rep as "a favorite with the women & good for menstrual cramps" which i think might translate to "the high euphoria levels cancel a woman's inner bitch when she's on the rag", but i'm no doctor. i just play one in gynecologists' waiting rooms.


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

man every time I read new posts in this thread I'm just thankful I got a sativa dominant strain to even get a sense of what true sativa feels like... seriously can't wait to try atleast one of these epics mentioned in this thread...


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 27, 2011)

so, i don't recall you ever saying how your lady blazes. share with the rest of the class. is she trippy? speedy? euphoric?


----------



## poplars (Oct 27, 2011)

she's more of the dreamy/euphoric type. kinda leaves you staring off but somewhat motivated at the same time, very inspired thoughts most of all. its not a very get you up out of your seat kinda weed BUT it is the kind of weed that will inspire such thoughts that get you out of your seat....

VERY smooth smoke... thats one thing I've noticed about sativas... they seem to blaze WAY smoother than indicas. 

definitely good apetite stimulation too


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 27, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> so how's the buzz & flavor of your KM? is it still spicy hot crushed red pepper with a happy giddy buzz you can't sit still on? i actually have 1 bean left i was thinking of breeding with if it's a male, but i read a RUMOR somewhere (a magazine i think) that KM tends to have more females than males.


 Not sure if you're talking to me but I'll answer since she's my fave . My kali yields a clear-headed, motivating high with zero paranoia and a sense that everything is right in the world. It'll bring a blissful smile to your face and makes you happy to be alive. It's a total social smoke and it makes me kinda chatty. If I smoke alone then I find myself talking to myself . It gives this kind of rushy, euphoric feeling and the buzz is a total creeper. Probably one of my favorite things about this strain is that it has no tired comedown. She lets you down very gently. The aroma at harvest is spicy but has a candied lavender scent. When dry, she's just sweet and spicy, only when squeezed does that lavender scent come out. The flavor to me isn't like crushed red pepper but it is spicy and pleasant. I guess it depends on the size of the hit. 

I happened to get 5 out of 11 females which is fewer females than the other Serious Seed strains I've grown.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Oct 27, 2011)

Wait a second is that blue!!? that flower is mesmerizing...


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 27, 2011)

yes i WAS talking to you and the buzz sounds EXACTLY like the "i can't sit down & listen to tunes on this, so i guess i'll just clean house instead la la la la don't worry... be happy". i'd call the buzz a lot like a good happy shroom trip with 5 cups of coffee that don't give you jitters. maybe you got the newer version i THOUGHT i remember hearing about. i sampled it around '97, a few years before the fruitier sounding redo. i can picture the old flavor being too much for people that don't like spicy foods. it was lip burning hot when i was gifted a gram and i loved it. i don't like kung po chicken unless it makes you sweat.

if my last bean is a gal & pops, i'll have an idea what to expect, but i think it might be past it's prime as the last 1 or 2 i tried to pop didn't. i really wish they'd sell it as 5 packs or singles, but i'm happy enough with faster finishing but very similar smoking C99.

the last i knew, KM had the record for most cannabis cups (or was it super silver haze?) either way, it so beat the crap out of everything else i'd been pissed with for over a decade that i offered $120 for an eigth of it. getting high is my favorite thing in life.


----------



## Dr High (Oct 28, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> I smoked some Quaze haze in Amsterdam a few months ago and an employee of the shop recommended Dr Grinspoon for seeds (meaning they were either the same or very close to the Quaze Haze). Clearest smoke i've ever had, quite potent too.
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-dr-grinspoon/prod_1360.html



That stuff looks funky!!!!!


----------



## yesum (Oct 29, 2011)

Schmarmpit said:


> I love the style of this thread. The evil-indica paranoia from hazey is palpable, lol.
> 
> The only strains I've grown which are close to full sativas are Serious Seeds Kali Mist, G13 Labs Chocolope, and Subcool's JTR. Out of those three, Kali Mist seemed to best match the various descriptors. The high was exciting, thought provoking, and didn't make me feel tired or groggy in any way. My friends that smoked it seemed to think the buzz wasn't powerful, and I associated that with the lack of "stone" from indica genetics.
> 
> I am not an old school grower that's been around for the glory days of Columbian lids. To me it sounds like a bunch of people are chasing this dream of the Holy Grail sativa that might not actually exist. Is there really a strain that gets you "high" like being on psychedelics? Could it be that you're just remembering it differently due to the ravages of time and the jaded nature of getting older? I remember smoking for the first time and feeling absolutely out of this world. Excitement, deliriousness, I'm sure I was smoking some standard hybrid indica. Would I have died if I smoked some Columbian Gold and started tripping like wild. I just seems like in most cases that weed is just weed, no matter what you're working with.


 Yes and no. Part of the experience was inexperience, but I know the other part was long flowering equatorial sativas grown in high intensity sunlight of tropics and mountains around equator. That bud does not pay more than hybrids and takes twice the time, why you do not see it today. In Colombia the most popular bud is hybrids from greenhouses like what we have. They prefer to have their ass kicked than soar like an eagle. If you grow out a sativa indoors you will not get that super trippy high, or if grown outdoors in US, with exception of high altitude(5000 feet or more) lower US. uv bulbs might help, I use fluorescents to add uv.

You can get high as fuck on today's weed, but the trippy effect is not as intense as the old imported sativas. For me the Colombian was not that trippy but was a soaring high, did not have much of it though to compare. The Mexican I had was more trippy and that was just some good commercial that would come through once in a while. Regs in today's speak. Keep in mind that if something was popular then stuff would get renamed to that if the dealer thought it would fly....

Panama, Michoacan, Acapulco, Oaxaca, Colombian, African, Jamaican, could have been any of them or none. Colombian did have a distinct flavor like incense, hard to fake.


----------



## yesum (Oct 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> do agree with you about the inspiration and the price and all.
> 
> but I do not agree that indicas are crap, I think they have their specific uses and are special in their own way. I do not think they inspire greed and evil either... I think they are great for pain and sleep... great for slow days.
> 
> and I love sativas and wish they were as dominant as indicas. but I do not believe indicas are some conspiracy.



^^ That's how I feel. Indicas were old Afghan stock that helped people through rough lives. No evil there, just wanted to chill and feel better. The opium too. A little numbing in a harsh land was a blessing. No doctors often, no ac or heat other than a fire. The evil happened when they sold it or after they sold it.

I use indica about 90% of the time, because a sativa is too much go go for late night relaxation. I have some pain and need insomnia relief. No I do not get that 'high' with it, but it is better than drinking booze, or pills etc. Sativa fell out of favor for many easy to understand reasons, no conspiracy needed.


----------



## inhaleindica (Oct 29, 2011)

I would try the Atomic Haze. It got me out of the world for a while and was my favorite haze smoke by far. I also loved Island sweet skunk it comes to you like a punch after a hit. I am an Indica lover as you can see that. I am very picky with my Sativas. Super Silver Haze, Island Sweet skunk, Trainwreck are my favorite Sativas that I have tried. Sorry can't say I have grown them.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Oct 29, 2011)

Homebrewer: How long do you flower your Kali MIst for? I have heard so many flowering times for this strain to get the perfect buzz.


----------



## greenjoe (Oct 29, 2011)

got all 3 going now.....mozambique....mulanje....malawi...........very very fast growers.........and i topped the tops i already topped


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Oct 29, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> preach it brother! preach it! you don't know how many trolls i've had to argue with in 2 forums before this one because i STARTED OUT smoking california grown columbian gold and INSTANTLY hated "never gets you anything close to high" indicas as soon as they invaded. my mantra is _"get me high or fuck off & die!"_ and i've told probably a couple dozen dealers just that by now the second they give me a peep of drama over their $50 an EIGTH schwag when i was paying just $40 a QUARTER for gold one year before the invasion.
> 
> i get annoyed by people who refuse to acknowledge that in most markets, you can't find gear that gets you high ANYWHERE. in parts of NY, all you can get is variations on afghani! i'm talking shit is soooooooooo lame, you can't even find a decent mid like blueberry! the more trolls i argue with, the more pissed i get with indica's polluting every single corner of the weed universe and even after telling the story of how i stopped talking to a cousin i grew up with for bugging out and threatening me because i honestly told him i was not at all impressed with his same old same stony "sticky bud" when he honestly believed _"all weed is exactly the same!"_ and didn't want to hear shit about how real gold smoked.
> 
> ...



LOL. Looks like someone already dipped in the pure sativa stash. Some seriously mind bended crazy rant up there! ^


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Oct 29, 2011)

Schmarmpit said:


> I love the style of this thread. The evil-indica paranoia from hazey is palpable, lol.
> 
> The only strains I've grown which are close to full sativas are Serious Seeds Kali Mist, G13 Labs Chocolope, and Subcool's JTR. Out of those three, Kali Mist seemed to best match the various descriptors. The high was exciting, thought provoking, and didn't make me feel tired or groggy in any way. My friends that smoked it seemed to think the buzz wasn't powerful, and I associated that with the lack of "stone" from indica genetics.
> 
> I am not an old school grower that's been around for the glory days of Columbian lids. To me it sounds like a bunch of people are chasing this dream of the Holy Grail sativa that might not actually exist. Is there really a strain that gets you "high" like being on psychedelics? Could it be that you're just remembering it differently due to the ravages of time and the jaded nature of getting older? I remember smoking for the first time and feeling absolutely out of this world. Excitement, deliriousness, I'm sure I was smoking some standard hybrid indica. Would I have died if I smoked some Columbian Gold and started tripping like wild. I just seems like in most cases that weed is just weed, no matter what you're working with.



+1 Kinda sounds like they're looking for shrooms, not herb. Or Peyote.


----------



## JustAnotherHead (Oct 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> I don't think they're imagining things..
> 
> it's one thing when you only hear a story like that once in a while...
> 
> but when half the major pot heads from the 70s are still wondering where the fuck that epic sativa went... you gotta really rethink that mentality... I think the epic shit IS out there still, I think it's just hard as fuck for us to get in the US because of lack of seedbank interest (profit...)


If not for profit, there wouldn't be seedbanks at all.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 29, 2011)

hey, a little drama keeps it spicy up in here

besides, if it WEREN'T IMPOSSIBLE to ever get high where i used to be in NY, i NEVER would have offered an INSANE $120 for an eight of kali mist and even beg & plead to pay that much for it. it must be nice to NOT have contempt for getting stoned as it sucks to waste most of your life jonesing for getting high and never being able to and only getting trolled in other forums when you beg & plead for detailed smoke reports for the apollo 11 & super silver haze everyone is trying to push on you without ever discussing how trippy or couchlocking either are or to get personally trolled by indica fans who turn your vendetta against the "you can smoke anything you want as long as it doesn't get you high" status quo and turn it into mob mentality butt buddy poop flinging.

i've put up with A LOT of people's BS fighting for YOUR RIGHT to get high. i've earned my attitude in battle yo. LOL


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 29, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> hey, a little drama keeps it spicy up in here


 and helps you run up yer post counter, seen it before buddy, new guy desperate for respect, sad but true.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 29, 2011)

i've seen your kind before too, insecure self loathing troll that can't help but follow everything someone they don't like to talk trash & look for butt buddies.

if i cared one shit how many likes i got, i would be a kiss ass and only say nice things. if i help someone who is looking to finally be able to get high again, cool, if i piss some greedy cash crapping douchbag off & hurt their feelings poopooing on indicrap, too fucking bad, it sucks to be them.

i'm not TRYING to do anything here but talk about getting high as i have NADA to smoke.

if i REALLY wanted a high post count, i wouldn't make long ass replies in mostly sativa threads, but would post some random comment in every thread.

you really do have a colony of bees up yer exit, don't you?


----------



## ohmy (Oct 29, 2011)

play nice and lets find the pure unmolested sativas to shair with everyone so they might understand what the high is like....peace


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2011)

yeah come on naoowww
l

chill time. toke that evil indica


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 29, 2011)

i don't have ANYTHING to blaze or a connection to get it from. i'm just here living vicariously reading other people's experiences getting high or even stoned.

the BEST place to get "the real deal" strains used to be afropips. i wanted to try his malawi gold sooooooo bad!

sativa seeds has some good gear and their nirvana branded (maybe what they're calling haze #1 now) H19 skunk looked to be more IBL than high quality seeds' haze x skunk which i think is very comparable to an IBL. maybe not as trippy as gold, but definitely more potent and possibly more euphoric too with no motivation issues at all.

if i had a time machine, i'd go back & score some real columbian gold, panama red, acapulco gold, maui wowie, kerala, vietnamese blackseed & kerala etc. beans and start an IBL seedbank. the prices would be really cheap too as i'd stop a week ago & win the lottery on my way back. LOL


----------



## ohmy (Oct 29, 2011)

please do not forget the old skunks


----------



## frmrboi (Oct 29, 2011)

ohmy said:


> please do not forget the old skunks


you mean Brick Top ? lol ! no forgetting him he's been banned more times than hazey even.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> i've seen your kind before too, insecure self loathing troll that can't help but follow everything someone they don't like to talk trash & look for butt buddies.
> 
> if i cared one shit how many likes i got, i would be a kiss ass and only say nice things. if i help someone who is looking to finally be able to get high again, cool, if i piss some greedy cash crapping douchbag off & hurt their feelings poopooing on indicrap, too fucking bad, it sucks to be them.
> 
> ...


hella bummer that you're blaze-less... I suggest meditation!

your seedbank idea is a great and noble one... I wish somebody was thinking..

its that whole hindsight is 20/20 kinda thing.

but yeah bro I recommend you do some breathing meditation and shit just to de-stress and relax ya know best thing you can do without weed.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 29, 2011)

the thing that will relieve my stress the most is when i move the eff outta here in another month! no smoke & tweaker neighbors. it doesn't help when i come here and have to play troll wars either. LOL

i've tried meditation, but my mind is way too restless. i end up analyzing the meditation process and listening to my inner dialogue or being distracted by little things like a car driving by.

for me, the best meditation is being in nature. a walk through the woods or a bike ride clears my mind and working in a garden when i have one works great too. 

i go long times in between smoke as pretty much every dealer i've had since the mid 80s has pitched stoner bud and i always tell them to go fuck themselves for the slightest bit of drama. i'm mostly an easygoing nice guy, but i have a zero BS threshold and flip like a lightswitch at that noise. i've been told i don't have a subtle bone in my body by a chick once.


----------



## poplars (Oct 29, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> the thing that will relieve my stress the most is when i move the eff outta here in another month! no smoke & tweaker neighbors. it doesn't help when i come here and have to play troll wars either. LOL
> 
> i've tried meditation, but my mind is way too restless. i end up analyzing the meditation process and listening to my inner dialogue or being distracted by little things like a car driving by.
> 
> ...


look up the om chant.... listen to it while doing breathing meditation... there is no such thing as too restless to meditate... if you can get a quiet moment in a room by yourself you have the perfect opprotunity to meditate .

and while long walks and such can have a meditative effect, it is not meditation. it is not even remotely the same. its like calling a sativa an indica.

it's like calling catnip weed. there is just no comparison. it's the difference between actually being in control of your mind or having to use your body to change your mind (smoking, going out and doing something, etc...) it's all within your mind bro.

sorry didn't mean to rant but for real don't stop yourself from meditating that's the most foolish thing you or anyone could do.

this is a good site

http://www.how-to-meditate.org/index.php/


----------



## ohmy (Oct 29, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> you mean Brick Top ? lol ! no forgetting him he's been banned more times than hazey even.


 na was talking about the plant.


----------



## gorillagrowa (Oct 30, 2011)

i searched sativa strains and found this thread. thanks for the heated debates and history lessons. i have been enlightned!


----------



## jmitchell (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks never even thought of it in those terms


poplars said:


> look up the om chant.... listen to it while doing breathing meditation... there is no such thing as too restless to meditate... if you can get a quiet moment in a room by yourself you have the perfect opprotunity to meditate .
> 
> and while long walks and such can have a meditative effect, it is not meditation. it is not even remotely the same. its like calling a sativa an indica.
> 
> ...


----------



## poplars (Oct 30, 2011)

jmitchell said:


> Thanks never even thought of it in those terms


no prob the main reason many people find it impossible to meditate is that they don't realize all the mental barriers their own mind puts upon them... it's ridiculously hard to get through them but once you do its kinda like hiking up the side of a mountain and finally seeing over the top and beyond.... best way I could possibly put it.


----------



## hazey grapes (Oct 31, 2011)

i've TRIED meditating several times i'm telling you. it just doesn't quiet my mind like the simple things in life do. i get lost in the moment gardening or being in nature. when i try to meditate, it ALWAYS goes something like
_"OK try to relax, clear your mind. you know, you're talking to yourself. this is so not what you're supposed to be doind. there goes a car outside. leadfot asshole. shit! i can't stop thinking. nam myoho renge kyo.... hahahahaha. shit! there i go thinking again. now i'm thinking about thinking. how do i turn this inner monologue off? no matter what i do, i just keep talking to myself. forget it, you're just not a meditation kinda person."_

my mind is constantly working. even if i'm just sitting on a park bench, my mind randomly jumps from topic to topic, but when i focus on something like looking at clouds or whatever, the inner monologue subsides. that as close to meditation as i'm able to get. i've tried and tried and the harder i try, the more it frustrates me.


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> i've TRIED meditating several times i'm telling you. it just doesn't quiet my mind like the simple things in life do. i get lost in the moment gardening or being in nature. when i try to meditate, it ALWAYS goes something like
> _"OK try to relax, clear your mind. you know, you're talking to yourself. this is so not what you're supposed to be doind. there goes a car outside. leadfot asshole. shit! i can't stop thinking. nam myoho renge kyo.... hahahahaha. shit! there i go thinking again. now i'm thinking about thinking. how do i turn this inner monologue off? no matter what i do, i just keep talking to myself. forget it, you're just not a meditation kinda person."_
> 
> 
> my mind is constantly working. even if i'm just sitting on a park bench, my mind randomly jumps from topic to topic, but when i focus on something like looking at clouds or whatever, the inner monologue subsides. that as close to meditation as i'm able to get. i've tried and tried and the harder i try, the more it frustrates me.



there is no such thing as not a meditation kind of person. unless you have brain damage or a serious psychological condition.


there are people who set limitations upon themselves and never surpass them, then there are people who do. you make your choice bro. it's not that your incapable, it's that you've been met with these blocks and you think you can't get past them. that's where you're wrong buddy.

you just have a couple blocks that are stping you, if you break through them you will get somewhere with this.

it may seem ridiculous to you now, but every time your mind tries to jump back into distraction mode, you force it back to your breathing... every breath. inhaling good energy, exhaling bad. focus on that, over and over, eventually your mind will bend to your will. if it doesn't, you didn't try hard enough.


there is a reason buddhists say it takes years to become even GOOD at meditation... don't just say you can't do it or it doesn't jive or work for you, if you don't want to do it you don't want to do it... there is no CANT unless you're mentally insane.

your mind is no different than mine buddy, constantly moving jumping from subject to subject even if I'm chllin... this is not beyond control. not even close.


----------



## kingcapo123 (Oct 31, 2011)

ace !!
cannaboigen !!
mr nice !!

are the goto breeders for the best sativa's !!

aces bangi haze 
cannaboigens destroyer, and pannama, and punto rosa 
mr nice nevs haze, mango haze, mango x nevs haze 

been the stand outs for me but they have sativas to suite anyone !!


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2011)

kingcapo123 said:


> ace !!
> cannaboigen !!
> mr nice !!
> 
> ...


dunno man you're stepping in on some picky mofos!

I'll wait and see what hazey grapes has to say about those strains and breeders mentioned


----------



## Unnk (Oct 31, 2011)

lol i tried telling hazey about ace but he didnt respond much to me i told him ace mr nice both of them are solid breeders with solid sativa genetics in fact

mango haze is my next pick up

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Mango_Haze/Mr_Nice_Seedbank/


----------



## kingcapo123 (Oct 31, 2011)

lol ace and cannbiogen are spanish breeders with close ties to spanish speaking countrys !!! south america 

they have alot of genetics you just cant get anywere else ! there held in very high regard by other breeders and basicly people in the know !!

there are hands down the best sativa seed banks !!

just check there seed lines out and you will see there not the norm !!!

they dont do rehashed dutch genetics with wacky names !! or follow trends ...................... there the real deal


----------



## poplars (Oct 31, 2011)

will look into them thanks


----------



## Dr High (Oct 31, 2011)

I've looked into sativa strains and i think i will be ordering some brainstorm haze, anyone of you guys grew it before or smoked it?

Some input would be cool as to how it smokes and what kinda high is posesses, thanks a bunch! 

Doc


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 1, 2011)

Unnk said:


> lol i tried telling hazey about ace but he didnt respond much to me


the only thing he's looking for is attention not seeds.
anyways there's some pics up of Highgrades African sativas near flowering size now (post #33) https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/481525-highgrade-seeds.html#post6553782


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been thinking about pure sativas and how they grow. Obviously we want to create as close to equatorial sunlight as possible to grow them to their full potential. Is that not basically 12 hours of light almost all year round? Also very close, intense, bright white sunlight with lots of UV? I've also heard pure speculation that the intense amount of UV is what causes the "trippy" sensation, and that some indoor growers add UV to add potency. 

I'm just thinking it might be hard to replicate this growing indoors under an HPS. The HPS emits that red color. Would a CMH be a better choice because of its full spectrum of light output, including UV? Would growing outdoors near the equator be the only "true" way to grow a pure sativa? I've been growing with a 400W CMH for the past couple harvests and I have noticed that my plants grow differently than the HPS I was using before. They seem to pack on way more trichs, but I don't typically grow the same strain repeatedly, so it could just be genetics.


----------



## poplars (Nov 1, 2011)

Schmarmpit said:


> I've been thinking about pure sativas and how they grow. Obviously we want to create as close to equatorial sunlight as possible to grow them to their full potential. Is that not basically 12 hours of light almost all year round? Also very close, intense, bright white sunlight with lots of UV? I've also heard pure speculation that the intense amount of UV is what causes the "trippy" sensation, and that some indoor growers add UV to add potency.
> 
> I'm just thinking it might be hard to replicate this growing indoors under an HPS. The HPS emits that red color. Would a CMH be a better choice because of its full spectrum of light output, including UV? Would growing outdoors near the equator be the only "true" way to grow a pure sativa? I've been growing with a 400W CMH for the past couple harvests and I have noticed that my plants grow differently than the HPS I was using before. They seem to pack on way more trichs, but I don't typically grow the same strain repeatedly, so it could just be genetics.


I don't like the whole indoor grower mentality add this you get this.


I believe the strain has it's potential, and we bring it to it. adding extra UV will only bring out a reaction that is caused with extra UV.

it wont turn a speedy sativa into a trippy one... that is what it is based on the genetics and genetics alone.


you can grow true pure sativas in nonequatoral areas outdoors, its just harder. climatization is the answer to this, but few people have the patience or means to get it done. I am definitely trying myself.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 1, 2011)

poplars said:


> I don't like the whole indoor grower mentality add this you get this.
> 
> 
> I believe the strain has it's potential, and we bring it to it. adding extra UV will only bring out a reaction that is caused with extra UV.
> ...


Yes and no, you cannot replicate many island strains without the native habitat.


----------



## yesum (Nov 1, 2011)

ceramic metal halide emits some uv and has a good spectrum, so use that over hps. If you have a glass shield over the bulb, that may block the uv. No way to get the sun effect of Colombian mountains in my tent, but I try to do the best I can.

That means no hps for me. Spectrum is incomplete with no uv. If the sativa you are growing finishes flowering in 10 weeks or less, I will bet it is not gonna be trippy(it has been crossed with indica). If a sativa has been acclimated to less intense sun it is no longer the same sativa it was. Less effects from it in general.


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Yes and no, you cannot replicate many island strains without the native habitat.


unless you're a pro ass sativa grower I'm probably gonna ignore any 'you cannot' statements.. .come on we're a thread of CAN not CANNOT.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> unless you're a pro ass sativa grower I'm probably gonna ignore any 'you cannot' statements.. .come on we're a thread of CAN not CANNOT.


Allow me to re-phrase then if I may. If you take certain island strains out of their native habitats, you will wind up with commercial grade levels of THC.


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Allow me to re-phrase then if I may. If you take certain island strains out of their native habitats, you will wind up with commercial grade levels of THC.


don't think you can generalize it like that when we are actually searching for the sativa high. you only need SO much THC, the rest is in the terpenoids and flavanoids.

and you can't discount climatization (a sort of evolution... as evolution is adaptation.)


----------



## sso (Nov 2, 2011)

there might be some factors at play in those islands that makes for the good weed.

the soil makeup, the quality of the light. 

which could probably be replicated.

but it also comes to mind, the mental factor "its jamaican weed dude!" "its from hawai!" 

id be curious to see how these strains would perform in a blind taste test.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 2, 2011)

poplars said:


> don't think you can generalize it like that when we are actually searching for the sativa high. you only need SO much THC, the rest is in the terpenoids and flavanoids.
> 
> and you can't discount climatization (a sort of evolution... as evolution is adaptation.)


By DJ Short:

THE ISLANDS
Hawaiian

Hawaiian a true classic. There is something special about a good island herb, and Hawaiian is among the best. When properly grown outdoors it has a wonderful and unique bouquet of fruity spice, similar to the sweetness of the fine Thai, but with a kind of tangy taste.

Good Hawaiian herb has always been a devastatingly powerful experience for me. It is very psychedelic and internally focused, contemplative and overpoweringly meditative. A Walk with the King, a Dance with the Queen, and a sunset on the beach! Aah... Hawaiian!

I have tried to equal the Hawaiian experience outdoor on the mainland, and indoors, with no success. Everything I have grown from Hawaiian stock turned out to be nowhere near the quality of the parent stock. This is true for three generations of trials. The product from Hawaiian seed was equal to the best plants grown from mid-quality Colombian stock!

This led me to a hypothesis about Hawaii: that just about any stock grown in Hawaii will turn out to be of unique and relatively high quality. Hawaii just happens to be one of those special places, I suppose.

All breeding attempts with Hawaiian stock were dumped from my garden by 1983. It was a pretty and robust plant though, and also quite productive. Just not all that impressive when grown outside its homeland.

Jamaican Lion's Herb

It has been on rare occasion that I have sampled truly enjoyable Jamaican herb. These rare samples came directly from friends who knew growers there. It was similar to the Hawaiian experience, but with more of a take-your-breath-away feeling of excitement.

The problem I have encountered with the commercial Jamaican is that it is too damned strong and speedy! Jamaican is renowned for its lively herb, for which I can vouch. It is a heartlifting herb and I have a sensitive heart. So I am careful with the samples of the commercial Jamaican ganja that I try.

Much like Hawaiian, the Jamaican strains are perhaps best expressed in their homeland, because I have had little success in producing an adequate example. Both indoors and out, the Jamaican behaves and ends up much the same as mid-level Colombian. Perhaps all Island herb is unique in this fashion.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 2, 2011)

sso said:


> there might be some factors at play in those islands that makes for the good weed.
> 
> the soil makeup, the quality of the light.
> 
> ...


How would you artificially replicate mountain valleys?, the elevation has to be the same...then throw in land and sea breezes/soil composition etc and I would think it's impossible.


----------



## kingcapo123 (Nov 2, 2011)

i think personaly thats true with all sativa's though !!

you will never get excatly the same high usein lights as you would under intense sun ....................................... but thats not to say you cant get top notch smoke !!

i know myself after buyin sativa grown under intense north african sun ............................ its next level sorta smoke !!

same as it you went to thai land and smoked thai grown there ................ would be next level to what you could grow under a grow lamp !

anyone in europe holidaying in spain just try some sativa;s properly grown there, iy will blow ya mind


----------



## poplars (Nov 2, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> How would you artificially replicate mountain valleys?, the elevation has to be the same...then throw in land and sea breezes/soil composition etc and I would think it's impossible.


I live in a mountain valley... so I think I have a good shot.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 3, 2011)

i'm interested in ace. i think their* orient express *is the top strain in their gear of interest to me. i'd love to grow their IBLs, but that's just not practical indoors. that's my biggest issue with ace probably... getting the same dismal result out of their IBLs as i did my highland thai attempt.

i have no personal opinions on the three breeders mentioned a couple pages ago, but have heard a few blips that cannabiogen's destroyer is good, but not as off the charts phenominal as it sounds by it's pedigree. really, i'm not a fan of passing second hand info as it makes me look stupid if it's wrong. if i had some destroyer beans, i'd test them for sure.

until i test better gear, and i will be trying new stuff along the way, my 4 "go to" strains are:
*haze x skunk* (high quality seeds) awesome potent & long lasting motivational buzz with a fair amount of psychoactivity
*super cali haze* (short stuff) authenic & delicious haze grape pheno & high... very classy if a little fussy & lower yielding
*8 miles high* (mandala) perfectly energy neutral playful euphoric buzz. it just hits all the right buttons & has a body HIGH (not couchlock, but a precise muscle control) 
&
*C99* (joey weed... who's not talking to hemp depot at all anymore & might be out of business sadly) it's too specific a buzz for 24/7 as it's clear headed but euphoric racy motivation, but if you have a long day to work & want to be alert or some other activity you want to be able to stay focused on, it's very much in the* kali mist* ballpark, but at only 45 days flowering, it finishes much faster. if nothing else, it's a perfect strain to try and shrink or speed up IBLs the same way as has been done with affghani & kush etc., but without adding funk or stone. i think her son *apollo 11* might be a funner all around strain as it's mellower & trippier and i'll try and have a report on JW's soon to be extinct* C99 x A11*s by next summer along with a couple other strains like laughing *buddha*. mosca's "potent pineapple" C99s are allegedly trippy. if so, they'd be funner than JWs, but i kinda liked his version for it's grapey haze pheno and 5 days faster finish. 

i wish i had more experience with more gear to share an informed opinion. i have heard nothing but favorable reporting here and there on ace seeds. from what i recall though, everything they have that sounds remotely interesting is either too IBL or too 50:50 for my tastes. i'll take another look at their gear and maybe test a single of orient express if they're sold that way. that might be another reason i haven't considered buying their gear as i don't like buying a bunch of expensive packs and super cali haze is at the top of my shopping list for now as that's not available in single form either.

my opinion on mr nice is that everyone i've ever heard mention his name loves whatever and his medicine man (sounds too stoney to me) is in a very jaded smoker's top 5, but for me, his gear is just too expensive. haze skunk & 8 miles high are awesome strains at less than half the price of his gear. i don't like paying $100 or more for a pack of anything. i thought HE was the dutch breeder (maybe it was neville) that was selling beans for over $200. that's disgusting! sorry, no single plant is worth tens of thousands of dollars! i boycott greed. mandala, high quality & nirvana etc. are righteous in my book. 

weed should be grown out of love & respect for the plant above all else. greed ruins everything it touches.

sorry i missed whatever question i didn't answer wherever you asked it. this forum doesn't auto-subscribe you to every thread you reply in like i'm used to and just a few days ago i TRIED starting to subscribe to threads and just couldn't find the button to do it.

aw crap! now i forgot the other thing i was going to say about some other comment. that could happen too, i try to reply to a question, take a tangeant, and forget what i intended to say to begin with. i'll backtrack to see if i can find whatever i was going to comment on again.

OH! it was that i had great results with all 4 of my favorites indoors under a single 400w metal halide even though i started everything flowering at the 3rd leafset as that's what i was sure cervantes recommended in his mid 80s edition of* indoor marijuana horticulture* which beat the living crap out of my other two grow guides combined as it covered almost EVERYTHING the other 2 did excepts for a few piddly pointers each. i 've always been inclined to grow blue as that's closer to THC stimulating ultraviolet where the orange of sodiums is closer to THC degrading infrared. i just hate getting stoned so much, i do everything i can to avoid it.

if you wanna grow true IBLs indoors though, you'll need A LOT of light! trust me, i tried and failed to grow highland thai under my 400w halide that everything else was perfectly happy under.


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 3, 2011)

Go for it Poplars. I took some sative dominate strain to Melbourne Aus, and it did great I was there only one season then moved back to Hawaii. They will probley get huge here with 13 1/2 hrs sun max June 20 they get 10 to 12 ft tall with no topping I have 2 now one 6ft and just atart bu and the other 5ft and still veg. Unknown strain here are a couple of shots. Aloha not the best photos


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 3, 2011)

> *I'm probably gonna ignore any 'you cannot' statements.. .come on we're a thread of CAN not CANNOT.*


ahhhhh that brings back memories of when i was still idealistic. LOL 

after attempting highland thai and having to transplant it TWICE up to a 3 gallon pot before i could even SEX it and seeing it's leaves start to yellow & wilt from being rootbound twice and once i FINALLY saw under it's skirt, i got a chick with a mother effing dick that was still getting rootbound and/or light starved with yellowing leaves. 

i do believe it CAN be done, but you'll just have to accept a plant that will pitch a fit with anything less than a full 5 gallons of soil (i've seen many IBL growers using a full 10 gallons!) and tons of light indoors. if you really want to grow them, you'll just have to accept you'll need to devote your entire light to growing a single plant in a lot of soil & in a SCROG setup to maximize lighting and wait more than a month after you've harvested your other plants before you even know if you have a female or not.

to me, that's just way too much time & trouble to grow something that has a 50:50 (or less if you're growing a hermie prone IBL) of being male. it CAN be done, but once i saw those effing pistils on my thai after putting up with it's constant bitching for what felt like half a year, i had enough and cut it down and even then was pissed off that i got nothing but potent couchlock off it at that. that was the last straw for me ever attempting to grow an IBL indoors ever again, but i want to try and do it outdoors next year if i can find an easy to get to out of the way spot where i can stealth it by tying it down below cover.

there are some nice hybrids out there that smoke like IBLs that are easier to pull off indoors. i'll stick with them until i have my own place i can stealth them in my own back yard.


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> ahhhhh that brings back memories of when i was still idealistic. LOL
> 
> after attempting highland thai and having to transplant it TWICE up to a 3 gallon pot before i could even SEX it and seeing it's leaves start to yellow & wilt from being rootbound twice and once i FINALLY saw under it's skirt, i got a chick with a mother effing dick that was still getting rootbound and/or light starved with yellowing leaves.
> 
> ...


please look at my outdoor grow before you say anything about galls of soil and light...


I get LOTS of light... each plant gets atleast 10-15 gal of soil each, probably more. 


I'm not just somebody who is being idealistic like I can't do this, I know I get powerful sun here that is so strong it makes sativas get sun stress. I just need to climatize them to be able to handle it, and I have great confidence that I will end up with an amazing sativa high in the end.


I've had rather spectacular sativa highs from weed grown in this area before, it's just not very common, and nobody tries to climatize them to this area even though it has a great chance of harnessing the power of the sativas without an absolute shitload of adaptation.


----------



## sso (Nov 3, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> How would you artificially replicate mountain valleys?, the elevation has to be the same...then throw in land and sea breezes/soil composition etc and I would think it's impossible.


well, it would take a shitload of money to replicate the airpressure and such (probably lol)

but wind and soil composition wouldnt be that hard (if you had access to the facts)

also the spectrum of the sun could be found out. (exact length of day and such)

but yes, it would be difficult, also comes into mind, its often, who grows the plant, not where.

still, im not that terribly interested in attempting such a thing and was just voicing a thought.

im not that informed in this to really have a debate about this, more of a talk


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 3, 2011)

i was talking about trying to grow IBLs* INDOORS*.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 3, 2011)

back to the question about ace seeds, none of their strains sound like what i'm looking for. oldtime haze would be the one i most want to blaze, but forget growing a 16-24 week strain! oh no! that's not going to happen. i can get acceptable results in half that time.

there was one other strain that they described as trippy, but there's no way i want ANYTHING to do with a strain that starts out trippy with creeper couchlock. i don't like LSD & mataro blue for that same reason even if they're not really trippy and only mildly psychoactive at that. the two strains that mention trippiness just aren't my cup of tea and everything else they have leans towards either clear headed raciness which C99 does nicely in just 45-50 days of flowering and will always be my go to gal for that until someone makes an even faster C99 lowryder maybe or are more about euphoria which all four of my favorites do nicely with haze skunk having some degree of psychoactivity, super cali haze having a delicious grape flavor that's special and 8 miles high having a nice energy neutral high with hints of heightened senses too.

i'm sure i'd enjoy many ace seeds strains, particularly their purple haze if it were doable, but otherwise, none of them are exactly what i'm looking for, specifically something even trippier than haze skunk or at least better tasting and as indoor friendly or better. none of ace's strains fit that requirement.

if THEY decided to breed something like C99 x columbian gold or a gold dominant lowryder or even a similar haze that's indoor friendly, that would get my attention for real. i'm still out for the ultimate indoor trippy strain (that isn't violently named like jack the ripper & killing fields). i also have concerns about the couchlock levels of their orient express.

super cali haze smokes just like the real deal, but at 12 weeks of autoflowering, it's much closer to my ideal than their "pure" (sounds thai dominant) and i just love that grape flavor. it's what i chose my handle to honor even if that and the similar little half gram i was gifted were more about euphoria & motivation than trippy effects.

ace is going to have to offer a trippy indoor strain that's low in couchlock. C99 & lowryders sound like a much better route to that than all the crap including haze skunk that got their by polluting themselves with afghani.


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 3, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> i was talking about trying to grow IBLs* INDOORS*.


so was he lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> so was he lol


*confused*


----------



## Unnk (Nov 3, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> back to the question about ace seeds, none of their strains sound like what i'm looking for. oldtime haze would be the one i most want to blaze, but forget growing a 16-24 week strain! oh no! that's not going to happen. i can get acceptable results in half that time.
> 
> there was one other strain that they described as trippy, but there's no way i want ANYTHING to do with a strain that starts out trippy with creeper couchlock. i don't like LSD & mataro blue for that same reason even if they're not really trippy and only mildly psychoactive at that. the two strains that mention trippiness just aren't my cup of tea and everything else they have leans towards either clear headed raciness which C99 does nicely in just 45-50 days of flowering and will always be my go to gal for that until someone makes an even faster C99 lowryder maybe or are more about euphoria which all four of my favorites do nicely with haze skunk having some degree of psychoactivity, super cali haze having a delicious grape flavor that's special and 8 miles high having a nice energy neutral high with hints of heightened senses too.
> 
> ...




dude seriously? screw growing a 16-24 week strain? you think those sativas take 10 weeks like hybrids? get outa here with that stuff mate i agree with the fact that you want a trippy high but if you cant wait for a real sativa just stop your search NOTHING will trip you out or energize the fuck outa you like a pure sativa and to say that nothing in ACE's line looks like what your looking for im begining to really think you have NO idea what your looking for 

your not gonna get the high your truley looking for outa a hybrid

"*i can get acceptable results in half that time." 
*
i thought you were looking for the most trippy strain you can find not something "acceptable"

your love of the columbian gold must not be time based as pure columbian gold def wasnt a 12 week finishing hybrid


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 3, 2011)

i want the most trippy strain that's INDOOR FRIENDLY. yes, IBLs are going to be the absolute most undiluted best, but after attempting highland thai and having it failing even before sexing, i'm cured of trying that.



> "i get lots of light"


sounds like a reference to sunlight

holy crap! i didn't know my not wanting to grow IBLs was going to rock everyone's world and cause such panic in the freakin' streets! they're just too much trouble for me, and after getting AWESOME results with haze skunk, i know indoor trippy is possible even in 3 gallon buckets under a single 400w lamp. THAT'S the kind of gear i'm looking for. i honestly don't think haze is the most trippy strain to begin with. the grape pheno haze i was gifted wasn't particularly psychoactive. it was a great fun smoke with an even better grapey taste, but for some reason, haze skunk smoked trippier.

if i could pull it off, i'd be happy smoking nothing but tutti fruity flavored highland thai, but i just didn't like the hassle of trying to grow it. 12 week haze skunk is a nice compromise, but i'm positive someone has something even better in the same 12 weeks/med-tall range. nirvana's discontinued (or maybe renamed haze #1 through their sativa seeds line) looked clearly more IBL than high quality seeds' version. i'd expect that to be maybe a little trippier and have less of that skunk dominant "cigar cheese" flavor. i'm being pragmatic here. if haze skunk really IS the best that can be done indoors, i'm totally cool with that. what it might lack in the sensual trippiness of columbian gold it more than makes up for in sticky potency & a long lasting buzz with little tolerance dropoff.

it's not so much that i "demand" the trippiest strain in the world as much as i don't want anytyhing at all to do with impairing & depressing couchlock. i'm plenty satisfied with a euphoric & motivational buzz, but trippier is better. not only that, but there's such a wide range of effects out there, maybe there's some surprise around the corner that hasn't been properly reported on like the really fun touchy feely buzz i got from diesel (*blech*) based onyx that had me playing footsie with myself & liking it. 

when i have the ability to give IBLs all that they require, i want to tackle them, but until then, i'll stick with more practical gear. based on the reports i've heard for jack the ripper & killing fields, it sounds like there's some great stuff out there to try even if those 2 are out of the question for me because i hate their names.

i'll stick to my priorities and y'all do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 3, 2011)

everything oudoor will and CAN be grown indoors 

but ive grown jack in facti showed you the pictures of the finished jtr

they are both great sativa's but either of them you can smoke your self to sleep on its very possible

now if your unwilling to devote the time and space needed to search for the proper mother 

your wont have luck with much other strains i just think you should take some time with the seeds

i agree land race thai's hazes and pretty much any landrace sativa can be hard to grow but the fruits of the labor come in the end


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 3, 2011)

that's just too much trouble for that extra 10% - 15% difference for me. not only that, but when i know there's bud just in the next room i can get high off, i have a really hard time keeping away from it, so an extra long flowering time would be pure torture for me unless i already have a head stash. 

it also gets complicated when you have multiple strains growing in your room. IBLs would work a lot better scrogged, but you don't want to do that when you have faster flowering gear that would only get in the way or make harvesting that a pain & a half.

haze skunk is fine with me and is even better than columbian gold in the potency, motivation and MAYBE even euphoria departments. that is so practical though makes it a no brainer for me until i find something better in some way whether it be better tasting, faster finishing or even trippier. there's a HUGE difference between, say 25% afghani skunk #1 & gold, but not that big a difference between gold & haze skunk. it isn't worth twice the hassle for that last Nth or 2 of difference to me. even mexican brick makes me happy because it doesn't get you stoned, but there's indoor gear that's much better than that. i'm not trying to win a cannabis cup here, just get high again.

i have too low a BS threshold to put up with IBL demands indoors. highland thai did nothing for me but keep stressing me out.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 3, 2011)

idk mate time is nothhing if you have patience if your admiting that you lack the patience to grow the ibl indoors we cant help you

i understand the want to smoke the earlier flowers go right ahead but it doesnt mean you tear down the 20 week thai down cause you cant smoke it fast enough

lol and that extra "bit" you like to call it DOES make a diff a HUGE diff

yah you can some similar effects but untill you grow the shit out your not gonna understand 

and honestly i think you found your strain then just keep your hazexskunk 

cause otherwise your posts just get redundant so much to the point i dont want to read them anymore cause i read the same thing a week ago


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> anyone grow and confirm?
> 
> I mean these guys are out to make money, I trust seeing someone grow it and reporting the high more than I trust a seed bank profiting off of the way they portray something ya know?


World of seeds has a lot of landrace sativas that are pretty nice.


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 3, 2011)

some sativa from mr nice at week 13 now, she is a big plant and will yield well


----------



## Unnk (Nov 3, 2011)

damn dude those look nice is that in the walkabout pack kinda looks like a mango haze expression gotta let me know the foxtails are NICE


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 3, 2011)

Unnk said:


> damn dude those look nice is that in the walkabout pack kinda looks like a mango haze expression gotta let me know the foxtails are NICE


Thanks Unnk, you have a good eye for strains!  
its my most sativa pheno of Angel Heart (Mango Haze x Afghan Skunk) i believe the afghan skunk used in the cross is now known as Nordle and is available as a strain in it own right 

peace bro


----------



## Unnk (Nov 3, 2011)

KNEW IT that was one of the buys i was gonna get it was gonna be the mango or the angelheart


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2011)

Unnk said:


> everything oudoor will and CAN be grown indoors
> 
> but ive grown jack in facti showed you the pictures of the finished jtr
> 
> ...


strongly disagree.


especially with the whole usage of electricity and all.... outdoor growing is the future. not indoor. it is simply not viable economically compared to those hot spots outdoors you can grow high grade bud, and a dramatic amount more than indoors, and without using a shitload of electricity polluting your environment not giving a fuck.


sorry but it isn't gonna happen in this lifetime, you will not be able to grow indoors without it costing a shitload of CO2, fuckin up the environment. 

and another thing, you cannot replicate the power of the sun(these sativas need the SUN... not some light... you cannot replicate the dynamics a sativa has evolved over hundreds of thousands of years to grow efficiently under... ), nor the gravitational influence of the sun, nor the dynamics of the moonlight and moon cycles, nor the wind and the humidity and all the other subtle chemicals. you'd need a supercomputer to handle even HALF that stuff. and even then, you're not matching the power of the sun, doesn't matter what you do, it's never going to happen.



but you indoor growers can keep getting your heads so big that you think you can match the sun... I know I have a hard time appearing humble hear because I feel so greatly offended even though these posts aren't directed at me... I just feel like the virtue of outdoor growing has been nearly lost, people don't realize how humbling it is to grow outdoors, and how lucky it can be. they just focus on all the bugs and wind and storms.. they forget what great outdoor bud is like in the end....

but I haven't.. and I wont let you guys forget either... one day this shit is gonna be legal... and they'll have people like me living in places like where I live... growing high quality bud for people who want something different, something beyond just 'worth it'. 


you can keep saying the answer is inside.... but unlike your mind, the answer is outside......not in.


----------



## wheezer (Nov 3, 2011)

looks awesome, I'm sure the high is amazing! Great job. My question is this..does it have any flavor???.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> strongly disagree.
> 
> 
> especially with the whole usage of electricity and all.... outdoor growing is the future. not indoor. it is simply not viable economically compared to those hot spots outdoors you can grow high grade bud, and a dramatic amount more than indoors, and without using a shitload of electricity polluting your environment not giving a fuck.
> ...



sorry i did not mean to sound big headed i know that outdoors > indoors any day of the week 

my argument was that shit outdoors CAN be grown indoors not to the same extent but it can and will and HAS been done

you just have to be patient you will get good results not the phenominal results from the outdoor crop but thats just the fact your never gonna get 

the equivalent to the sun indoors in the near future

as well some of us dont have the option BUT to try and replicate the sun indoors to get what we want our area restricts our ability to do what we 

want to do in the end of it its more cost effective in a sense of SECURITY for some of us its amazing what you can do in a controlled space


----------



## poplars (Nov 3, 2011)

Unnk said:


> sorry i did not mean to sound big headed i know that outdoors > indoors any day of the week
> 
> my argument was that shit outdoors CAN be grown indoors not to the same extent but it can and will and HAS been done


ohhh shit now I look like an ass yet again oh well most people probably already think I am anyways...

yeah I definitely agree with that....


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 3, 2011)

Solar is the future There are guys around here who have a grow rooms set up off grid with batteries and solar panels. But as far as the weed goes I say go for it Poplars I think they would grow great where you're at and if you want I'll send you some Island dirt for real. It would be worth the experment or did I somke too much. Here is a shot of a nice sative plant 5ft and still veging this could be interesting. Aloha


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 3, 2011)

if you don't like what i have to say, then just fucking mute me. i'm about to stuff a sock in your mouth as i won't indulge anyone's attitude. i don't care if someone is redundant. you never know WHO's just joined here and is reading something for the first time AND i only have 2 actual harvests worth of grow under my belt to contend with.

it wasn't putting up with highland thai's fussy demands that i cut it down either. it was that once it DID eventually start flowering, it turned fucking tranny on me and started spraying everything else in my garden which was not cool at all, especially as i was trying to breed stuff with C99. turning hermie was the last straw. otherwise, i WOULD have been happy to start tying it down after everything else was finished. 

there is NOT a huge difference between OUTDOOR california grown columbian & indoor grown haze skunk either. yes, gold was trippier, but haze skunk has it's compensation most notably being that it's indoor friendly.

it's NOT the lasts train i ever want to try though. i bet there's stuff even trippier like sativa seeds' haze #1 which i bet is the more IBL nirvana H19 skunk rebranded or possibly even 75% columbian gold which i'm very keen to test. i really don't care for the cigar wrapper with hints of ashtraty taste of HQS' haze skunk either. i KNOW i can improve on that, probably with a lemon haze.

when i've tested more stuff, i'll have more to say.

i WOULD love to SCROG an IBL indoors, but ONLY if i had a head stash to keep me going. i went through all 6 of my C99s, my 1 tiny LSD, & my one haze skunk in just a couple months time where i was expecting to be good for at least half a year. once i get back to growing, i don't ever want to run out of smoke again.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 4, 2011)

its not attitude i bring im just saying you write these epics that i end up usually not reading because their epics that ive read before im jsut saying try changing it up i know you said

you had a short fuse well keep it lit mate cause your only giving your self a bad look im not trying to knock you im just saying if your asking for help take someones advice rather

than try and give them strains that you think fit your searrch that you already tried

i have aspergers i come off rash but dont mean too im just saying your doing crap for your search


----------



## Unnk (Nov 4, 2011)

you can stress a sativa to hermie fast it takes a couple session to figure out what the lady wants

edit ps.. running out is what makes me strive to do things right and not have to worrie about running out


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 4, 2011)

i don't like being trash talked to. i don't do it to anyone else and won't sit still for it. again, just mute me. that's what i do to anyone i don't want to hear from and that's pretty much only trash talkers.

my philosophy is...
whenever someone instigates, beat them until they see the error of their ways and apologize or until they stop breathing, whichever comes first. indulging such behavior only encourages it. if someone doesn't like the way i react to THEIR attitude, then maybe they should stop having one. i only react one way to attitude. i'm the wrong person to test.

i really wish everyone else followed that policy. then there'd be a lot less a holes in the world.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 4, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> if you don't like what i have to say, then just fucking mute me. i'm about to stuff a sock in your mouth as i won't indulge anyone's attitude. i don't care if someone is redundant. you never know WHO's just joined here and is reading something for the first time AND i only have 2 actual harvests worth of grow under my belt to contend with.
> 
> it wasn't putting up with highland thai's fussy demands that i cut it down either. it was that once it DID eventually start flowering, it turned fucking tranny on me and started spraying everything else in my garden which was not cool at all, especially as i was trying to breed stuff with C99. turning hermie was the last straw. otherwise, i WOULD have been happy to start tying it down after everything else was finished.
> 
> ...


If you ever happen to run into the tranny issue again, you might wish to try DM Gold Reverse.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 4, 2011)

hazey lol if you read me close i wasnt taking any offence so again im sorry 

im just lettingyou know how you look to the third party

desperate


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 4, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> i don't like being trash talked to. i don't do it to anyone else and won't sit still for it.


 I doubt if buddy is capable of sitting still if he wanted to.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 4, 2011)

around the kind of nice people EVERYONE ELSE tries to screw over or look down on, i am THE nicest guy in the world. i don't lie, cheat or steal and have no interest at all in social climbing. i don't want to be higher up the ladder than anyone else, but don't hesitate to knock anyone who tries to get over on me down to on their butt. i just have no tolerance for that crap. anyone that's an enemy of mine deserves it and asks for it. you just get what you give back twofold with me.

maybe you weren't trying to start an argument, but the things you said are the same things i've heard from trolls that like to push my buttons like NON-buddy and i like to nip that crap in the bud. i have issues, but disrespecting anyone who's being civil or minding their own biz isn't one of them. that's why i ask anyone it sounds like i'm running the wrong way to mute me as it's only going to get worse as they test my patience.

i'm not pointing a finger here, just keeping it real and sharing where i'm coming from. i've had MANY downright FRIENDLY discussions with people who hate what i love and vice versus when the discussion stays on whatever the subject is, but i DO take people trying to tell me what i can & can't say personally. i don't go for any kind of authoritarian pecking order crap, and i'll be the first to jump in an argument against a dozen people picking on one even if i don't agree with their opinion or whatever.

this is just who i am, go ahead and call me an asshole because i refuse to indulge the power games that define society's every nuance and i won't even flinch because i'm very self aware of my social limitations, but don't ever call me a liar or a thief. LOL

can we get back to the discussion of weed now? i wanted to name the high hybrids i want to test when i move next month, but have already written a few paragraphs.


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't think you're not a nice guy, I think you're just passionate about this.... and I can feel that. I'm just like that when I get really adamant about something, often times people just look at me like I'm the crazy one but there's a difference between crazy and being adamant.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 4, 2011)

just because of my mod status doesnt mean im trying to wield power with a big stick

im jsut saying theres a point to where things just become spam because its in everythread in a section man


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 4, 2011)

no, it's not just that. i have a natural ability to rub people the wrong way because i'm totally direct and don't like ass kissing politics & mincing words about ANYTHING. i think social protocols are a big reason the world is so screwed up. there's an unwritten social rule that annoys yesterday's dinner out of me...
*"thou shalt not challenge the authority of whatever asshole has the biggest mouth no matter HOW right thou art!"*
yeah... not in this effing lifetime! LOL

just about EVERYTHING in life is in some way tied to social climbing
- getting rich? that's so you have more than the next person and in the extreme, it makes you above the law like those wall street fuckers
- big cars & trucks? more than just compensation for small penises. there's a new thing in advertising called "unlocking the code" whose idea is to market DIRECTLY to the reptilian brain behind EVERY stupid fucking thing people do. in the case of selling SUVs, the operative word is POWER
- that same principle applies to breeding & selling cosmetics too. if you ever noticed, in cosmetic commercials, they're ALWAYS promising women to be "under control". subliminally, that means that using their product will make their pussy irresistable to "the alpha male" who's in control with her poonanny under it
- just today, i saw this efficious toadie, i won't say where, but who CONSTANTLY likes abusing what pittance of power he has in his little job to boss people around. man do i ever want to pop him in the grill every time i see his ass! he even blew a customer off for no reason other than to be a douchebag

in general, people are always weighing their status, jockying for position and testing those around them's limits. my response to ALL of that noise is
_*"fuck you bitch and the high horse you rode in on!"*_

i won lotsa popularity contests. LOL

BTW i started writing this BEFORE the previous reply so this is in no way to be taken as a response to that.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 5, 2011)

Reading a few of your posts you say that you want a real sativa high... then go on to say that you haven't got the patience to grow them... am I correct so far..?


----------



## Unnk (Nov 5, 2011)

thats my point but again people want what people want


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't understand what the problem is really... what is a few more weeks if you get to smoke what you want to smoke...

If Grapes really wanted... like actually seriously wanted to grow a pure sativa he would...

It seems like it's just that he fantasizes about what it would be like and doesn't truly want it...


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 5, 2011)

i've TRIED to grow pure highland thai, and actually, years ago argued with everyone that tried to talk me out of IBLs and steer me towards super silver haze & apollo 11 or even stonier gear that i just didn't want to hear about. it was just too much fuss dealing with thai in a mixed garden. like i said, it first got rootbound in a 16 oz cup, then in about a 1.7 gallon pot and then AGAIN in a 3 gallon one until it FINALLY started flowering and for all those MONTHS of trouble, all i got was a useless hermie anyways.

if i WERE to grow an IBL, and i really would like to, i'd either do it outdoors where it would be happier, or devote my entire room to scrogging. i just don't have the patience to wait over half a year to get high. there's other stuff that'll get me nice MUCH FASTER, C99 only takes 45 days to flower and as far as i'm concerned, that has an IBL buzz not much different from much slower kali mist, though clear headed & too energetic to sit still on is not my favorite buzz, but it beats the crap out of beasters & mids.

i defy ANYONE to grow some 8 miles high, haze skunk or super cali haze and deny that those smoke like various IBLs. i honestly couldn't tell a difference between super cali and the pure i was gifted about a month apart. all three of those buzzes are perfectly acceptable to me, but that won't stop me from looking for something better if it's out there.

really, WTF is everyone's problem with me "settling" for indoor friendly 75%ers with buzzes that make ME happy if not you? it's not that i demand the best in the world, it's just that i want absolutely NOTHING to do with couchlock EVER. if my top 3 strains really ARE "the best of the best" (man talk about getting 3x lucky!) that's fine by me. i love all 3 plenty and they ALL kick EVERYTHING'S ass i've paid for for over 25 years 10 times around the block before taking a dump on them. "the best" bud i've been able to buy after columbian gold vanished and afghanicrap invaded was skunk #1 direct from a grower i ran across for about a month and that still sucked.

here i thought i was a serious pot snob for comparing everything to columbian and having nothing but contempt for EVERYTHING i've wasted thousands of dollars on over the past 2 decades, but some of you take it to the next level. i'm just being practical. i don't have an outdoor location, and i don't want to wait half a year for bud i'll run out of in just a couple months. when i can, i'll take another go at highland thai or whatever IBLs i can get.

did i not mention getting jacked on a 10 pack of VISC burmese that was nothing but suicidal mutants & a 5 pack of delta 9 labs' mekong haze that was also 0%?! i've personally had it with wasting all that time & money & getting NO RESULTS where i get perfectly acceptable ones with haze skunk. i know i can find better and i'll keep looking, but it's not the life & death situation it seems to be for the rest of you to find it. for me, it's just a fun game of hide & seek & if i'm blazing said HS, i'll be having a ton of fun. that strain might even be trippier than i think as i never smoked it with a bong or took any woofing hits like i used to or as i learned... "get it deep in the alvioli".

i'll grow IBLs when i can and when i have a stash. until you go a year or so with NOTHING to smoke at all, you haven't walked in my shoes have you? i'm more than happy smoking haze skunk, super cali & 8 miles high. if you aren't, well that's YOUR problem. i'm just not going to settle for the first 3 stones i turned so to speak. killing fields sounds like amazing gear, but i don't want anything to do with necrophilia, even by name, but it tells me there's potentially even better gear waiting to be discovered. haze skunk smokes totally like an IBL with even more motivation than columbian gold if not as much visual etc. effects. until you've tried that, your arguments are moot because you don't know what you're talking about. it has definitely more psychoiactivity than kali mist.

if any breeder started working IBLs with C99 & lowryders instead of afghanis, there'd be even better gear out there for sure. super cali haze is a totally legit IBL experience if you consider haze to be IBL.


----------



## kingcapo123 (Nov 5, 2011)

hmmm to me it seems like your lookin for something that does not exsist !!

you want the best sativa high , in a short plant , thats easy to grow and that doesnt take a long time lol 

c99, appollo 11 ect ect ................. but there not real sativa highs in my mind there laced with alot of body , plus there from the same plant there just jack herer !!

witch have the same haze in them !! the haze thats in most dutch sativa strains !!

you can smoke 10 diff dutch sativa strains and not see a diff at all ! smoke c99 then apollo 11 ............. there just the same !!

to me you have to be willin to put the effort in to get new fresh exciteing sativa highs !!

ace have unique strains ................. not just reworked haze like most seed banks 

here is my bangi haze day 23 of flower !!! a totaly unique electric sativa experiance !! ...................... unlike anything iv tryed ............. and iv tryed alot 











this is grown in hydro under a 600 watt and is aces most indoor friendly strain !


ace and cannaboigen are as fresh and unique as your gunna find in the sativa world

mr nice is as good as it gets in terms of haze and haze hybrids !!! !!

durban posion is good , kali mist is excellent , dj shorts f13 is excellent ........................ but all of these arnts easy !!..... to grow, or to find a good pheno of !!


you seem to talk your self out of every strain you look at !! dismiss everything on a wim! !! ............. just keep growin c99 coz your not gunna get a sativa as easy to grow, that gives as good results ....................... period !

thats why its known as the holy grail , becouse gives a good sativa high, but grows like a indica !!


----------



## poplars (Nov 5, 2011)

kingcapo123 said:


> hmmm to me it seems like your lookin for something that does not exsist !!
> 
> you want the best sativa high , in a short plant , thats easy to grow and that doesnt take a long time lol
> 
> ...


I think he realizes that there isn't enough demand for true sativa highs that perform well indoors like C99... that's obviously what he's looking for... its possible it doesn't exist... YET.


----------



## kingcapo123 (Nov 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> I think he realizes that there isn't enough demand for true sativa highs that perform well indoors like C99... that's obviously what he's looking for... its possible it doesn't exist... YET.


 there is demand but there is also realisum !! you cant expect sativa's that grow like indica's ........................... c99 is a multi indica hybrid its not a real sativa !! its a pheno of jack herer (skunk,nl.haze) inbred for lots of generations ............................ its a good buzz but you can feel the indica in there , ............................ smokein 100 % pure sativa hybrid or even a nevilles haze 75% pure sativa .............................. there a massive differnce imho !!

if i was givin him advice id say a good dose of realisum !!!!. a bigger grow light!!! and alot less negitivity !!!

that or move somewere sub tropical were you can grow them outside lol


----------



## poplars (Nov 5, 2011)

kingcapo123 said:


> there is demand but there is also realisum !! you cant expect sativa's that grow like indica's ........................... c99 is a multi indica hybrid its not a real sativa !! its a pheno of jack herer (skunk,nl.haze) inbred for lots of generations ............................ its a good buzz but you can feel the indica in there , ............................ smokein 100 % pure sativa hybrid or even a nevilles haze 75% pure sativa .............................. there a massive differnce imho !!
> 
> if i was givin him advice id say a good dose of realisum !!!!. a bigger grow light!!! and alot less negitivity !!!
> 
> that or move somewere sub tropical were you can grow them outside lol



but the fact that there is little demand for it really does add a factor into the equation here... who knows if it could be done or not if there isn't any serious demand for it???? just sayin'.


----------



## kingcapo123 (Nov 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> but the fact that there is little demand for it really does add a factor into the equation here... who knows if it could be done or not if there isn't any serious demand for it???? just sayin'.


 there is demand there everyone wants a sativa high thats easy to grow and finishs quick ! ................................. jack heaer , super silver haze, skunk 1 and a few others are the best attempts at this !!

but when were talkin about the best clear sativa highs ................................ there not gunna come easy or quick imho


----------



## poplars (Nov 5, 2011)

kingcapo123 said:


> there is demand there everyone wants a sativa high thats easy to grow and finishs quick ! ................................. jack heaer , super silver haze, skunk 1 and a few others are the best attempts at this !!
> 
> but when were talkin about the best clear sativa highs ................................ there not gunna come easy or quick imho


 but the thing everyone seems to forget about is that you don't HAVE to cross sativas with indica to make them flower faster or grow shorter...


climatization + selective breeding outdoors can EASILY achieve this in 10-20 years.... just sayin, it may not be quick, but it IS possible... there just isn't serious breeders trying it, and if they are, they are enjoying it among themselves and their friends....


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

What about Barney's Acapulco Gold? The high on that is like a rocket ship.. I speak from experience


----------



## GreenRedneck (Nov 5, 2011)

True. But even with the climatization and selective breeding, you will only get a manipulated version of a sativa strain. The true genetics of the Sativa will always and forever remain in South East Asia.


----------



## poplars (Nov 5, 2011)

GreenRedneck said:


> True. But even with the climatization and selective breeding, you will only get a manipulated version of a sativa strain. The true genetics of the Sativa will always and forever remain in South East Asia.


manipulated but still pure... if it successfully climatized the high might be SLIGHTLY different, but I assure you the purity of the sativa high would still be retained... trippy, clear, hallucinogenic, and other effects could easily be retained, I see no good reason why not.


----------



## poplars (Nov 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> What about Barney's Acapulco Gold? The high on that is like a rocket ship.. I speak from experience


interesting, are the seeds still available?? sounds good...


edit: looks like barneys only supplies the fem versions and shit... this is lame . I will not grow feminized strains.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> interesting, are the seeds still available?? sounds good...
> 
> 
> edit: looks like barneys only supplies the fem versions and shit... this is lame . I will not grow feminized strains.


 why not?...


----------



## poplars (Nov 5, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> why not?...


because I'm a breeder, not a grower who's too lazy to cull out their own males.. I want to breed whatever sativa I buy. I feel that feminizing is essentially going against nature, there is no reason why males shouldn't exist. I don't even want to bother growing feminized genetics because of the potential complications with breeding a strain that's only source of male flowers has been a chemical inducing... I'm good on that. for ethical and breeding reasons.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 5, 2011)

There's a local around my way that grows sativas, he's been growing the same plant for near 30 years... most clear headed high I have ever had was half a joint of it, no real smell to speak of and only had a mild taste of marijuana... not an overly strong variety mind you, I guess it does him well enough tho if he's been growing it so long. I had so much fun on that high tho, it did not hit my body at all, just picked me up and made me really happy for about an hour or so... next time I get the chance I'm gonna see if I can get some seeds from him so I can grow it with my Mozambique Poison and see how they compare...


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 5, 2011)

this is a feminized seed, but check this out.. i stumbled on this a few days ago, and it looks sold out already. anyway, is this an old school all sativa? im pretty intrigued by how the buds grow and look


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 5, 2011)

poplars said:


> because I'm a breeder, not a grower who's too lazy to cull out their own males.. I want to breed whatever sativa I buy. I feel that feminizing is essentially going against nature, there is no reason why males shouldn't exist. I don't even want to bother growing feminized genetics because of the potential complications with breeding a strain that's only source of male flowers has been a chemical inducing... I'm good on that. for ethical and breeding reasons.


There are ways to make feminized seeds without chemicals, you can still breed with them, and if there wasnt fem seeds half of these clone only strains would still be clone only...


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-seeds-barneys-farm-dr-grinspoon/prod_1780.html


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 5, 2011)

Nirvana has ther hawaii maui waui on sale right now you guys. ive smoked the nirvana version of this stuff twice from two different growers. it had an unmatchable rare taste each time. something u know only comes from a special sativa. it wasnt the strongest ever, but the high was very sharp both times. the second one had a lot of crystals too, made it look like a different strain.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 5, 2011)

btw if it helps anyone.... the strongest potency wise sativas ive smoked: super silver haze/ super lemon haze. very similar effects. more sativa than i expected on both. and for nirvana i was suprised to find that raspberry cough had me cracking up hysterically. im a very heavy smoker and that stuff really sat me back. it was a big time sativa, not pure tho. it certainly would be worth checking into tho. it was more of a sativa high than a few others that were supposed to be pure sativas.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 5, 2011)

> *kali mist is excellent*


but


> *c99, apollo 11 etc etc ................. but there not real sativa highs*


*WHAT?!!! *C99. at least joey weed's version smokes just like kali mist! they're BOTH energetic & euphoric strains whose biggest differences are merely their flowering times and flavors. i'd much rather grow C99 than kali mist, ESPECIALLY now that it's former delicious crush red pepper has been corrupted by fruity and reduced to spicy. YAWN! there's too much fruit out there already. original KM was one of my favorite flavors.

i swear y'all keep putting words in my mouth without listening to what i'm saying at all. it would be NICE to have something better than HxS, but it's a practical indoor strain and haze skunk kicks much ass & makes ME very very content. i'll try to find better and think i can. it's RIDICULOUS in the extreme to say that the first trippy strain i've tried is the best in the world that can be done indoors. absolutely ridiculous! as much of a rep as TGA has for selecting superior breeders, i could see him making something a few points higher. this isn't a be all end all mission for me anymore. i totally have 3 strains i love already that are just fine with me and want to have fun looking for better. had i not gotten *ZERO out of THREE attempts to grow IBL*s, i'd still be chasing them, but they're too much of an improbable dream FOR ME. 

*one last time,* when i have the ability to, i WILL give them another try and get some more full moons until i hear that someone has some vietnamese, cambodian or malawi gold etc. that isn't total BS like vancouver island, delta 9 & seedsman. i don't like gambling. i'll stick to what works and am GRATEFUL that haze skunk, super cali haze & 8 miles high all do. maybe they're not good enough FOR YOU, but i love 'em all. trying to find something better is just a fun hobby. i believe it can be done. i bet a nickel that sannies' killing fields probably is better, but i don't want a part in THAT one.

i have my priorities, you have yours. do what makes you happy, and don't worry about what makes ME happy. it's like i'm talking to a bunch of brick walls here. yes, i know IF you could even FIND an IBL that isn't BS, it will be better than any corrupted hybrid. i've been reading up on and chasing IBLs since they vanished around 1987, so don't insult my intelligence like i don't know the difference, OK? i bet ace seeds' stuff really is worth the effort. i'm not arguing that it isn't! it's just not worth it to me when haze skunk is more than good enough and anything better i find is just a happy bonus.

*i'm just not ready to give my entire room up to just a couple plants that might end up being no shows, males or even hermies and getting NOTHING for my efforts a FOURTH time.* i'll stick with what i know works and that's good enough for me.

i don't know where you get that C99 is stoney either. that's a crock & a half! skunk #1 & blueberry? yeah, those are stony, but C99 is TOO energetic to even sit still on, at least to me and i DESPISE even a little stone. it's not my favorite smoke because it's clear headed & racy, but it's a really good strain for working IBLs into something better than afghani ruined gear like all the crap on the market.

IBLs have given ME nothing but trouble with no actual bud to smoke all 3 times i tried them. fool me 3 times... you know where i'm going with that.



> * I feel that feminizing is essentially going against nature, there is no reason why males shouldn't exist.*


it's called planned obsolescence. offering your "one of a kind" strain only in feminized form assures that you'll have the market cornered and that no one can reproduce it in pure form. if you get regulars of anything, you never need to buy it a second time AND with some selective breeding, you can even improve on it, but with fems, you're assured that your gear will have to be polluted by another strain to be able to back cross AND that whoever tries to do it will have to contend with potential hermie issues too. i don't like fems either, but in the case of super cali haze, that's the ONLY way i know to get true grape pheno haze indoors with a reasonable flowering time. i WISH is were available as a reg.


----------



## kingcapo123 (Nov 5, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> but*WHAT?!!! *C99. at least joey weed's version smokes just like kali mist! they're BOTH energetic & euphoric strains whose biggest differences are merely their flowering times and flavors. i'd much rather grow C99 than kali mist, ESPECIALLY now that it's former delicious crush red pepper has been corrupted by fruity and reduced to spicy. YAWN! there's too much fruit out there already. original KM was one of my favorite flavors.
> 
> i swear y'all keep putting words in my mouth without listening to what i'm saying at all. it would be NICE to have something better than HxS, but it's a practical indoor strain and haze skunk kicks much ass & makes ME very very content. i'll try to find better and think i can. it's RIDICULOUS in the extreme to say that the first trippy strain i've tried is the best in the world that can be done indoors. absolutely ridiculous! as much of a rep as TGA has for selecting superior breeders, i could see him making something a few points higher. this isn't a be all end all mission for me anymore. i totally have 3 strains i love already that are just fine with me and want to have fun looking for better. had i not gotten *ZERO out of THREE attempts to grow IBL*s, i'd still be chasing them, but they're too much of an improbable dream FOR ME.
> 
> ...



why have you got a fixation with IBL you discribed aces strains as IBL ...................... none of them are ibl's ................. there hybrids mostly pure sativa hybrids !

kali mist and c99 are not the same high at all ..................... with all dew respect your just totaly wrong !

and c99 is exellent to, but isnt a real sativa high !! how many 100 % sativas have you smoked ? 

not skunk haze !! or skunk nl haze !! 

100% sativa ? or even a 75% ?

have you smoked a pure haze ? 

and maybe you havein zero luck with 3 'IBL' is down to your own incompetence !!


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 5, 2011)

for me, IBL = pure sativa because i can't stand the label sativa & hybrid = polluted by indicrap.

you must have smoked a different C99 than joey weed's. true, i didn't do a side by side comparison between that & KM, but the first thing that came to mind was "this is just like kali mist!" when the buzz hit me. maybe it's just my particular biochemistry.

skunk x NL x haze & NL haze sound totally like steps in the wrong direction to me as NL#5 is almost pure indica, haze skunk is something like 87.5% sativa and smokes like it where skunk #1 smokes more like 75% indica than sativa to me.

have i ever smoked pure haze? unless i was lied to, yes! i was gifted half a gram of grape pheno haze and it was virtually identical to super cali haze. maybe it really WAS super cali, but my SCH was stickier for sure. both are great euphoric & motivational buzzes, but neither lived up to haze's trippy rep while haze skunk was both more potent AND more trippy than either.

i don't have the benefit of sampling a few dozen hazes etc. like those that have been to canada, amsterdam or even a dispensary. i've smoked less than a dozen sativas & doms if you take away all of the different mexican bricks i've had back when those were still around.

you can rag all you want on haze skunk, super cali haze, 8 miles high & even C99, but all four of those get me nothing but high... no couchlock in any of them except for the hints of lead eye in haze skunk that have nothing to do with actual energy levels. all 4 put a big smile on my face, and THAT is what smoking is all about. as much as i hate cars, the best analogy i can think of is calling IBLs uppity mechanical failing ferraris. sure, they're wicked fast & will dust a honda civic (can't think of any sportier models), but if you want something that's going to be reliable & efficient, the honda is better all around.

nothing at all to show for three out of three attempts to grow IBLs doesn't sit well with me at all, but losing 5-10 pounds, quitting drinking a 6 pack of tall ones a night and having a shitload of fun on haze skunk? total no brainer win win win.

if someone wanted to SELL ME some IBL, that's a totally different story... i'd be willing to offer top dollar for that. i was so freakin' stoked when i was gifted a gram of kali mist (NOT my favorite smoking strain at all... way too racy & clear headed, but a blast for activities ONLY) that i begged and pleaded to buy a quarter and gave up bidding at $120 for an eigth. i don't really like HAVING to DIY to get high. but if i don't, no one else is going to get me there that i can find in over 25 years of looking short of asking everyone i meet where the good stuff is hiding. LOL


----------



## kingcapo123 (Nov 5, 2011)

hey im not raggin on them !! there some of the best smokes avilaible! but there all basicly from the same source !! haze, skunk, nl .................................. sativa is more than just haze ! or haze/skunk ! or haze skunk nl 

there a hole world of differnt smokes out there have to widen our horizons i think ! ....................... african strains might be a good start for you to look into !! some specials things outa africa totaly differnt to other sativa s and there very hardy !!!


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 5, 2011)

malawi gold was at the top of my shopping list a couple years ago. i kept waiting and waiting for it to come back in stock at afropips not knowing he had passed away until about half a year later. if you know any way i could get my own island at the equator, let me know and i'll grow every IBL i can get my hands on! LOL i'd even stealth them in my back yard here if only i had one.

once i have some full jars, i'm going to look into scrogging. 400w each of halide & sodium ought to be enough to get some results when i'm able to get serious and try to tackle them for real. my first priority though is to get back to smoking again as fast as possible and then to not run out again quickly like i did with my half dozen C99s, though my yield there was low as i started EVERYTHING flowering at just the 3rd leafset. i think i got that figure back from the early days when sea of green was all the rage. now i know better and will do extra vegging before flowering.

i'm still a beginner at growing with only 2 actual harvests under my belt. i need to hone my skills a little & get more practice.


----------



## poplars (Nov 5, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> it's called planned obsolescence. offering your "one of a kind" strain only in feminized form assures that you'll have the market cornered and that no one can reproduce it in pure form. if you get regulars of anything, you never need to buy it a second time AND with some selective breeding, you can even improve on it, but with fems, you're assured that your gear will have to be polluted by another strain to be able to back cross AND that whoever tries to do it will have to contend with potential hermie issues too. i don't like fems either, but in the case of super cali haze, that's the ONLY way i know to get true grape pheno haze indoors with a reasonable flowering time. i WISH is were available as a reg.


ahh thanks for putting this to words.. I had a feeling it did something like this but I wasn't sure... fuck feminizing strains.


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 5, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> i'm still a beginner at growing with only 2 actual harvests under my belt.


yeah that's what I figured.


----------



## kingcapo123 (Nov 6, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> malawi gold was at the top of my shopping list a couple years ago. i kept waiting and waiting for it to come back in stock at afropips not knowing he had passed away until about half a year later. if you know any way i could get my own island at the equator, let me know and i'll grow every IBL i can get my hands on! LOL i'd even stealth them in my back yard here if only i had one.
> 
> once i have some full jars, i'm going to look into scrogging. 400w each of halide & sodium ought to be enough to get some results when i'm able to get serious and try to tackle them for real. my first priority though is to get back to smoking again as fast as possible and then to not run out again quickly like i did with my half dozen C99s, though my yield there was low as i started EVERYTHING flowering at just the 3rd leafset. i think i got that figure back from the early days when sea of green was all the rage. now i know better and will do extra vegging before flowering.
> 
> i'm still a beginner at growing with only 2 actual harvests under my belt. i need to hone my skills a little & get more practice.


 well the only way we get better it pratice mate , iv been growin sativa's for a while and my tips would be tie them down LST(LOW STRESS TRAINING) use low nutes, and dont have them as your only crop !! most times i get 2 indica/sativa crops in to one pure sativa , mostly your talking 100 plus days for a good mature sativa indoors so long as you have some quick 9 week strains to keep your jars full its not disheartening and you dont feel like your wasteing a 1/4 of a year lol

a good cheap sativa african strain is pure power plant from nivanna , its easy to grow, very quick, its a hybrid but very unique high something differnt for sure 

good luck with your sativa search there a pain in the arse these sativa but there worth it when you find a good one


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 6, 2011)

i've had pure power plant before. it was one of the very first beans i bought.
​when i DO get around to growing highland thai again, it will be when i can devote my entire room to SCROGging it. i don't want to mix LST with regular growing. i would have been more encouraged to try IBLs again sooner had 2 out of the 3 i tried to pop not been 0% wastes of money. i'm STILL steamed that i got nothing out of those VISC burmese in that pic! those were the beans i had the highest hopes for although i bet that lien huanh wasn't shabby. spice brothers had some SICK IBL action! i heard a couple raves over their 303 but either lien huanh, or one of their other strains was supposed to be off the charts trippy. those sativa seeds' mixed sativa were pure too. tiny seeds that took an extra week or more to pop, but stretched like crazy as soon as they rooted. i THOUGHT it was a MIX of their strains as i was keen to try their discontinued mexican, but it was an actual strain.

see? i've always been keen on IBLs. i LOVED all of my mex-com bagseed and kept every one i ever scored. i was sad to seed the ones i still had eventually lose their viability by the time i bought all that gear above around '05.

growing IBLs are like that old joke to me...

_"Doctor! Doctor! it hurts when I do this!"
"Well don't do that anymore then!"_


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 6, 2011)

did a troll take over this thread or something , im lost


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 6, 2011)

skunkd0c said:


> im lost


phone yer mommy then.


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2011)

so this thread hasn't been doin much for a bit whats up alll


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 8, 2011)

poplars said:


> so this thread hasn't been doin much for a bit whats up alll


 yeah we found out hazey's a fraud.


----------



## poplars (Nov 8, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> yeah we found out hazey's a fraud.


 huhhhh?????


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 8, 2011)

you're not familiar with trolls?

they ACCUSE me of all kinds of lies, like stealing other people's pics, but shut the fuck up when asked FROM WHERE? or to produce the uncropped full resolution originals you never posted. honestly, i don't give a flying fuck who believes me or who doesn't and if you want to take troll claims from SCHWAG BREEDERS with ZERO FRIENDS other than another forum's alias they just brought over for a butt buddy troll party without doing the EASY research to see i NEVER fucking claimed to be a "pro breeder" from the same stupid fuck who on one hand says i claim to be a pro, then in his very next trolling post, says the TRUTH that i've always told... i've fucked up DOZENS OF GROWS taking leaflet trim before flowering because i just can't resist the lure of getting high like the greedy fuck piece of shit cash crapping troll butt sniffers who's itty bitty willl feewlers get hurted when i rant against the status quo and have only had TWO successful (though not perfect & learning experiences both) grows last fall through winter, well, that's your biz... and everything fox news says is true too.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 8, 2011)

you wanna prove me a liar? find the ORIGINAL uncropped 4mb version of this pic online!


if that piece of shit butt buddy troll friend of fartboy claiming i stole it (i posted it to originally prove the FALSE CLAIM that i never grew 8 miles high, LSD & C99 by the same circle of circle jerks at gr*ASS*city) should have NO FUCKING PROBLEM producing the original he claims he's fucking seen & earn some credibility. i don't much care for taking pics or doing grow reports as they tend to piss me off because most people, at least in other forums, that make them are too fucking stupid to give a proper happy ending smoke report on the gear so people know how the fuck it smokes... THE ONLY THING THAT FUCKING MATTERS!

speaking of credibility, that MUTE farmtoy has an AGENDA! namely plugging reeferman seeds including full product descriptions every chance he gets and starting shit with me because i repeat all of the bad things i've heard about that gear including most directly a really pissed of rant i was PMed about seedsman's malawi gold when "he" carries many of the same strains, or my inquiries into burmese when i got ripped off by vancouver island for it, BC bud depot carries it and has a "fuck off & die rep" and, well, you don't have to dig too deep to see bad murmurs about reeferman gear.

my agenda is transparent... i fucking despise indicas and all of the greed that keeps ONLY THEM on the streets and otherwise am willing to try ANYONE'S gear that has a decent rep (or at least not a bad one and a good price) that gets me there & share smoke reports on them.

the other douchebag seems to have his panties in a bunch over the fact that i didn't like the creeper stone in barney's farm LSD and didn't find it remotely trippy, just very mildly psychoactive and rages against me ANY fucking time i mention the strain trying to twist my including it in a COMPARISON of "indoor sativas" (intended to mean "strains that get you high or that are trippy that you can pull off indoors") like i was trying to say it was a fucking IBL or something when only the stupidest of fucks would mistake a plant that didn't get much over 2 feet tall, if that, when started flowering on the 3rd leafset for a REAL fucking sativa.

"indoor get you highs" is a real fucking clunky way to say that. there aren't a lot of fucking synonyms for "sativa dominant buzz" are there? if so, i plead total ignorance on that issue and would GLADLY learn something new right here & now


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

omfg 

CAUTION.....................this thread used contain information


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 8, 2011)

i was just getting back actually to try and get the thread back on topic by mentioning that i WILL be testing sativa seeds *eldorado* which is supposed to be a REAL mexican IBL by summer. it sounds like it has a fun buzz, but maybe moire about energy & euphoria than trippiness. that sounds like the next best thing to burmese & durban poison that can be pulled off indoors as far as IBLs go.

i do like that _*"get me high or fuck off & die!"*_ *kind*a buzz, yo! let's hope it lives up to it's description.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

i did some Durbs indoors...they were fuckin hogs...tall big plants


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> you wanna prove me a liar? find the ORIGINAL uncropped 4mb version of this pic online!
> View attachment 1878553
> 
> if that piece of shit butt buddy troll friend of fartboy claiming i stole it (i posted it to originally prove the FALSE CLAIM that i never grew 8 miles high, LSD & C99 by the same circle of circle jerks at gr*ASS*city) should have NO FUCKING PROBLEM producing the original he claims he's fucking seen & earn some credibility. i don't much care for taking pics or doing grow reports as they tend to piss me off because most people, at least in other forums, that make them are too fucking stupid to give a proper happy ending smoke report on the gear so people know how the fuck it smokes... THE ONLY THING THAT FUCKING MATTERS!
> ...


 Sounds like you need this


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 8, 2011)

i need THIS!


it was the first score i'd made IN YEARS a couple 4th of july's ago when someone at a party started blazing everyone out. it wasn't a sativa though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 8, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> i need THIS!
> View attachment 1878614
> 
> it was the first score i'd made IN YEARS a couple 4th of july's ago when someone at a party started blazing everyone out. it wasn't a sativa though.


 This would do you better


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 8, 2011)

can you fedex me some of that tomorrow?! LOL

it's all good. if i don't find a new place in another week, i'm putting a deposit down on a new place i already checked out and getting down to some stuff like
C99 x A11
C99 x C99 (maybe)
C99 x haze skunk (maybe)
C99 x LSD (maybe)
8 miles high
haze skunk
super cali haze
oaxican
jack's cleaner 2
jilly bean
laughing buddha
royal haze
sweet deep grapefruit
lemon haze
amnesia haze
autoflowing "cinnamon girl"
urban poison
&
gnomo

i have a hunch SOMETHING in there's going to give me what i've jonesed so much for over most of the last 25 years except the few months last winter that i was high every day wakey bakey style.


----------



## althor (Nov 9, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> i need THIS!
> View attachment 1878614
> 
> it was the first score i'd made IN YEARS a couple 4th of july's ago when someone at a party started blazing everyone out. it wasn't a sativa though.


 See, this is exactly what I was pointing out. In one post he makes out like he has smoked every strain known to man and can tell you exactly how they grow and exactly how they smoke.

Then he admits stuff like this. FIRST SCORE IN YEARS and it wasnt sativa... so all the "get me high or die" is just a bunch of talk.
He talks about his ONE grow, yet he only has ONE picture throughout the entire grow? I mean seriously, who takes their camera into their grow room snaps ONE picture and never again? Then carry that ONE picture around forever posting it everywhere.
He says he grew LSD and called it a sativa. He says he grew c99 and calls it a "compact strain"... (I guess it is compact, when you cut it down and smoke it 3 weeks in flower) Every post from him you read will be full of half-truths and ridiculous statements. Each post he makes contradicts the last post he made. The guy has never seen one of his plants with a bud on it, but has the nerve to tell people how to grow it....

Whats that bird that jumps out of clocks?


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2011)

lol interesting change of the tides here... I just enjoy the information exchange that occures during little things like this.......


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 9, 2011)

Where did the sativa's go? If I sent a seed of Puna Butter( the closest pure I know for now) to Poplars and it grew outside. wouldn't it be like what I grow in Hawaii other then getting huge? Hope I said it right.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Where did the sativa's go? If I sent a seed of Puna Butter( the closest pure I know for now) to Poplars and it grew outside. wouldn't it be like what I grow in Hawaii other then getting huge? Hope I said it right.


Thats a hybrid, its a hawaiin sativa crossed with an afghani... not too pure sativa IMO


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2011)

hey I'm all about people sending me something they think is pure sativa for me to try... just be damn sure you know it's good before I risk it on my lil 12 plant outdoor


----------



## dankhoe417 (Nov 9, 2011)

Love the av Dazzle.

Seems odd that indica dominant strains like JillyBean, sweet deep and gnomo made the list. Guess there really is a penchant for Indica after all.


----------



## althor (Nov 9, 2011)

kingcapo123 said:


> why have you got a fixation with IBL you discribed aces strains as IBL ...................... none of them are ibl's ................. there hybrids mostly pure sativa hybrids !
> 
> kali mist and c99 are not the same high at all ..................... with all dew respect your just totaly wrong !
> 
> ...


 
exactly...


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> hey I'm all about people sending me something they think is pure sativa for me to try... just be damn sure you know it's good before I risk it on my lil 12 plant outdoor


I've got Reeferman's Bohdi Sativa X Willie Nelson both parents are pure Asian Sativa they'd never finish outdoors though so yer not getting them. (This is a young clone of the father WN)


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I've got Reeferman's Bohdi Sativa X Willie Nelson both parents are pure Asian Sativa they'd never finish outdoors though so yer not getting them.


Never finish outdoors why??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Never finish outdoors why??


 they frost out in late Nov


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> they frost out in late Nov


Thats a location issue. Some have it some don't 

Come visit me when its 80 in december


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Thats a location issue. Some have it some don't
> 
> Come visit me when its 80 in december


 haha yeah some folk in Cali grow haze in a greenhouse thru Decmeber lol....im done here in early - mid Oct :\


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 9, 2011)

> *Seems odd that indica dominant strains like JillyBean, sweet deep and gnomo made the list. Guess there really is a penchant for Indica after all. *


i have all 3 of those with the sweet deep grapefruit being a freebie, but lean towards hybrids because they're much more practical indoors.

OUTDOORS, i'd be taking a second swing at highland thai with a quickness if only i could get to a reasonably secluded but easy to get to site where i could stealth it "in plain view", and far enough from a road that my gals aren't constantly breathing exhaust fumes like the ones that really got effed up the time i tried to grow 50 feet from train tracks in the woods.


----------



## dankhoe417 (Nov 9, 2011)

Curious on the effect of train exhaust 50 feet away, in the woods, at a pass by speed of avg 50 mph, with exhaust 17 feet in the air, and an average of 3-5 passes daily. Being in the woods, wouldn't the surrounding trees absorb most of the pollution from said train? Did it contract black lung disease from coal dust? Did Amtrak derail and crush it?


----------



## althor (Nov 9, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> malawi gold was at the top of my shopping list a couple years ago. i kept waiting and waiting for it to come back in stock at afropips not knowing he had passed away until about half a year later. if you know any way i could get my own island at the equator, let me know and i'll grow every IBL i can get my hands on! LOL i'd even stealth them in my back yard here if only i had one.
> 
> once i have some full jars, i'm going to look into scrogging. 400w each of halide & sodium ought to be enough to get some results when i'm able to get serious and try to tackle them for real. my first priority though is to get back to smoking again as fast as possible and then to not run out again quickly like i did with my half dozen C99s, though my yield there was low as i started EVERYTHING flowering at just the 3rd leafset. i think i got that figure back from the early days when sea of green was all the rage. now i know better and will do extra vegging before flowering.
> 
> i'm still a beginner at growing with only 2 actual harvests under my belt. i need to hone my skills a little & get more practice.


posted 11-05... 2 actual harvests.
posted 11-08... 1 https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/478263-sweet-deep-grapefruit-5.html

starting to become really clear, someone is FULL OF IT.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ill be chopping my Acapulco in 10 weeks  Ill let yall know how it turns out this time.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 9, 2011)

good thing i never read any of those long ass posts


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 9, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> good thing i never read any of those long ass posts


yeah, it was the same shit over and over anyways.


----------



## ohmy (Nov 9, 2011)

when sativa's flower do they start as hair's? i have other plants that have buds formed all ready,lil over two weeks of 12/12 few plants that look sativa with long skinny leaves. no clue what they are, seeds are a few years old, up to about ten years.


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I've got Reeferman's Bohdi Sativa X Willie Nelson both parents are pure Asian Sativa they'd never finish outdoors though so yer not getting them. (This is a young clone of the father WN)


 bs send me some seeds and I'll hybridize it with the sativa I have that does finish out here.


unless you want to basically be like 'that isn't possible so I"m not giving it to you'......


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 9, 2011)

poplars said:


> you want to basically be like 'that isn't possible so I"m not giving it to you'......


that hurts that you think I'm that big a dickhead, BUT first you'd have to absolve your love of the evil satan Hazey Grapes in public before I will consider it.


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> that hurts that you think I'm that big a dickhead, BUT first you'd have to absolve your love of the evil satan Hazey Grapes in public before I will consider it.


lol any seeds that I have to project hate at someone for are no seeds I'm interested in. I'll pass. that shit aint the cali way.


----------



## allSmilez (Nov 9, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> that hurts that you think I'm that big a dickhead, BUT first you'd have to absolve your love of the evil satan Hazey Grapes in public before I will consider it.


WOW, maybe I missed a lot because I have been offline lately, but where does the hate for Hazey Grapes come from?!?!?!


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 9, 2011)

allSmilez said:


> WOW, maybe I missed a lot because I have been offline lately, but where does the hate for Hazey Grapes come from?!?!?!


the voices in my head !


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2011)

meh I'm gonna ignore it... hazy still has useful contribution. you can take his strong opinions towards sativa hybrids with a grain of salt... but you cant doubt the fact that he's looked into a lot of seed banks for sativa specifically...which is useful in my eyes.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Ill be chopping my Acapulco in 10 weeks  Ill let yall know how it turns out this time.


gotta get me some of those


----------



## poplars (Nov 9, 2011)

man between that avatar and that signture how do you expect anyone to focus on the words you say???


good troll repellant I bet tho....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

heres a shot of my male Cinderella , hes got some milky trichs now 

View attachment 1880293


View attachment 1880294


----------



## allSmilez (Nov 9, 2011)

Where'd you get the Cindy from Dizzle? And milky frosts on a male? How many days did that take?


----------



## danotunes (Nov 9, 2011)

try highgrade-seeds.com. honest and plainly explained, with percentages of sativa and or indica for all their strains.I have ordered and grown many stains from these folks ,and I have usually grown predominatly sativas with excellent results.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

allSmilez said:


> Where'd you get the Cindy from Dizzle? And milky frosts on a male? How many days did that take?


i got em from Joey Weed awhile back...thats from my F-4s , hes about 4 mos old now, its doing that in veg


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 10, 2011)

> *that hurts that you think I'm that big a dickhead, BUT first you'd have to absolve your love of the evil satan Hazey *


that's funny, because i DESPISE
- heavy metal
- greed
- global warming
- go with the flow apathy
- mob mentality
- violence in the media
- lies & corruption
- & fucking troll instigating

to the point that i'm a WAY FUCKING BETTER person than most people you'll meet and don't give a flying fuck who doesn't like it that i don't play their games and am PROUD to be the kind of fucking person to go against the flow & piss pieces of shit with no fucking empathy or semblance of truth and scruples off! to be hated by scum is a FUCKING BLESSING!


----------



## Unnk (Nov 10, 2011)

man your digging your self a hole 

and why no metal?

thats sad

greed i get... 

you hate the green house effect? i dont advocate the scare tactic of global warming but the greenhouse effect does exist just not as scary or crazy as people make it seem

go with the flow apathy? apathy in my opinion is KNOWING when something shouldnt be and accepting that your not gonna do anything about it, go with the flow is not a good 

euphemism to use. 

mob mentality? we all have it its something you cant control we imitate each other 

violence in the media? how about the real problem media disclosure the absolving of true unbiased news

lies and corruption yah i get it 

troll instigating i understand but this isnt trolling you just built your self up 

like many people seeking attention they build them selves up into some icon of purity or trying to deny everything that people are saying you are

just understand that all your doing is building a house of fake cards

you came searching for help , and turned into a master of some sort?

i dont care who you are as a person

but just watch how you carry your self around other people

you might get some jarring reactions in real life


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 10, 2011)

Just throwing it out there, haven't read past the first page, but isn't Durban pure Sativa?


----------



## Unnk (Nov 10, 2011)

yep lol there was lots of discussions on it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

Unnk said:


> yep lol there was lots of discussions on it


 yeah not that anyone would know after all the Tampax commercials lately in here


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 10, 2011)

durban poison is pure sativa, but sativa seeds' URBAN poison is 25% NL#5



> *posted 11-05... 2 actual harvests.
> posted 11-08... 1 Sweet Deep Grapefruit
> 
> starting to become really clear, someone is FULL OF IT.*




as to that long reply, i don't care HOW MANY head bangers TRY to deny heavy metal is the devil's music, they only make themselves stupid in their denials of ALL of the fucking ozzie osbourne shout at the devil records and every other metal band like black sabbath (named after satanic rituals performed in a church FACT!!!), SLAYER (MURDER, duh!) or iron maiden (a murder/torture device... a spiked tomb) or the FACT that BOTH admitted satanists i've known were into heavy metal and the second one was the worst excuse for a human being i've ever met in my ENTIRE FUCKING LIFE. i'm not hearing it. try and spin that shit on someone gullible enough to believe that metal records with pics of pentagrams have nothing to do with satanism and that devil fingers mean something else. for that matter, try and convince them that it doesn't SOUND angry and evil. too fucking bad if i piss any satanists off!

as to the media lies thing, i TOTALLY am on board with that! i was sayiong _"what fucking ALLEGED left wing media bias are you fucking taking about you fucking dittohead moron?!"_ DECADES before that became fashionable.

here's some PROOF about heavy metal, like it should even fucking NEED proof as it's always been what it's always fucking been!






do you REALLY want to try and put a fucking POSITIVE spin on that scum shit and keep a straight face? do ya? if i were you, i'd quit while i'm just under par there unless you like looking ridiculous in the face of facts. evil, demons, pentagrams, necrophila, flames, murder, weapons... it's all there. 

you know, i've yet to meet a single fucking head banger honest enough to admit the shit they OPENLY FUCKING ADVERTISE like somehow just denying the facts will make them go away. 

BTW i've had at least a couple hot chicks hit on me that totally disgusted me & got the "no thanks" (bitch) the second they asked me if i liked metal. i can't tolerate that shit for even a few SECONDS by evil hideous sound alone, but i hate EVERYTHING about the entire culture.

led zep? that's a different story. i can totally grove with THAT. no satanism there & even a couple shoutouts to the dude upstairs.

PS i never CLAIMED to be an expert on anything. i've just done a shitload of reading up on strains that get you high from immediately after the disappeared from the streets in the late 80s all the way up 'till now every chance i get from any source that i can find & regurgitate that info back as needed along with my own personal experiences with the 10 or so strains i HAVE blazed that get you high, or at least higher than the street shit i despise. if you want to quote me, freakin' get your quotes direct from the source and not from some word twisting to flat out lying troll.

i also always try to put a disclaimer like "i heard" etc. on any second hand info so anyone reading it knows it's 2nd hand info. i've got a big ass attitude about a lot of stuff, but i keep it real and have NO PROBLEM admitting my shortcomings or the fact i've only been able to contain my jonesing for getting high in the last two out of DOZENS of ATTEMPTED grows where i settled for taking leaflet trim because even THAT walks all over & takes a shit on afghanicrap. i'll apologize to no one for my extreme love of getting high. if i've undermined myself by plucking my earlier attempts to grow until my plants stress and die, that's my fucking business! i still got high, and i'd rather smoke all that trim than almost any shit on the street any day.

i will do MUCH BETTER on my 3rd REAL grow. (and by that i mean complete through flowering) i will also make note of flowering times and resolve some of the issues i learned from last winter.

the only HELP i came here for was reading smoke reports on strains of interest that are off the radar (i do my own research 1st), finding quiet fans and how to improve upon sexing in 16 oz cups. other than that, i'm here to share what i've learned or experienced.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 10, 2011)

lol alright that jsut proves to me i should just ignore everything you post have a good one


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> durban poison is pure sativa, but sativa seeds' URBAN poison is 25% NL#5
> 
> View attachment 1880571
> 
> ...


 Dude you need to stand down ..... all your doing is pissing people off now....if you cant just hang out and be normal then GTFO and find another forum...im gonna put you on ignore cuz while you seem to have info you also go all out and post retarded shit like this

im not gonna call you names, seems you got enuf of that from everyone else


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 10, 2011)

i prefer it that anyone that doesn't like what i have to say mute me. i'm NEVER going to kiss ANYONE's ass without a fight to the death EVER so don't hold your breath waiting for that to change. i don't indulge lies or corruption and i'll get in it's face every time. if you don't like it that i call you out on your lies about heavy metal or whatever, well, maybe you shouldn't be lying then. ever think of THAT?

i'll go out of my way to HELP anyone that isn't an ahole, even if i disagree with them, but won't budge a millimeter for BS. i settle that noise right away and no, i don't care who i piss off when i know i'm in the right. it's those in the wrong that should fucking apologize and kiss my ass. not that i'm a fan of that either.

just don't play ANY of the stupid fucking social climbing games that seem to rule MOST fucking useless idiots entire life and we'll get along just fine. if you expect me to join your game though, you'll only make a contemptuos enemy that hates your guts or at the very least wants nothing to do with you.

i'm only nice to them that DESERVES IT and fuck anyone that tries to get over on THEM too.

BTW i only defended myself WITH FACTS. anyone that hates on facts is just another loser not worth diddly in my book. 

this is why i fucking can't stand people! they'll attack the person whose right & telling the truth every fucking time and suck the asshole of instigating scum. fuck that noise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that's why i like to get high. i can do it alone and not have to put up with stupid fucking people and their stupid fucking lies, corruption and power games! the instigators, lying sacks of shit, & satanists etc. know who the fuck they are and anyone not in those games knows full well i'm not talking about them. anyone whose feelings i hurt fucking deserves it! attack the wicked, defend the innocent. that's me, deal with it, mute me OR just play nice and i'll help you out any way i can within reason.


----------



## Dankinz (Nov 10, 2011)

oh and btw who knows about 11 11 11 its national metal day here in the states


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 10, 2011)

now there's something i'd like to UNLEARN.

hmmmm.... add all those ones up... whaddya get?


----------



## Dankinz (Nov 10, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> now there's something i'd like to UNLEARN.
> 
> hmmmm.... add all those ones up... whaddya get?





6??


----------



## poplars (Nov 10, 2011)

ugh hazey please don't rock my thread with those ridiculous explainations that have literally NOTHING to do with sativa..

this isn't politics chat.....


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 10, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> i prefer it that anyone that doesn't like what i have to say mute me. i'm NEVER going to kiss ANYONE's ass without a fight to the death EVER so don't hold your breath waiting for that to change. i don't indulge lies or corruption and i'll get in it's face every time. if you don't like it that i call you out on your lies about heavy metal or whatever, well, maybe you shouldn't be lying then. ever think of THAT?
> 
> i'll go out of my way to HELP anyone that isn't an ahole, even if i disagree with them, but won't budge a millimeter for BS. i settle that noise right away and no, i don't care who i piss off when i know i'm in the right. it's those in the wrong that should fucking apologize and kiss my ass. not that i'm a fan of that either.
> 
> ...


With your attitude, I'll bet you do almost everything alone...*wink wink*.

Sorry Poplar, had to take a shot...lol


----------



## althor (Nov 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> meh I'm gonna ignore it... hazy still has useful contribution. you can take his strong opinions towards sativa hybrids with a grain of salt... but you cant doubt the fact that he's looked into a lot of seed banks for sativa specifically...which is useful in my eyes.


 Its posts like this, that is the reason I point out what a liar he is. 
People see all that bs text and think he actually has some kind of experience or knowledge.
Anyone who has grown knows it takes more than reading someone elses descrip to really know.
Hell half the descrips I read dont even match what I have grown. I am sure you have seen the same thing.
He bases alot of his "knowledge" from smoking LEAVES. HTH do you know anything about the buds by smoking a few leaves?
From MY experiences I can clip a bud off 6 weeks into flowering, dry it and smoke it, and it be completely different from the buds I smoke at 8 weeks in flower. Add 30 days in the jar and it changes MORE. There is alot of maturing going on in that last two weeks. This idiot has never SEEN the last two weeks, only LEAVES.

Almost every single post he makes has glaring misinformation. If you dont know from firsthand experience, or know that he is completely full of it, then you MIGHT think what he is saying is truth.
In just a matter of days he has already proven, beyond a shadow of a doubt, he lies more than he tells the truth. 

Ignore is the best possible thing you could do with this guy. Taking advice from him will end up hurting you in the end.

I also find it funny how he is posting how he is against metal/violence in video games and tv/gore/ yet says stuff like 
"I WILL FIGHT TO THE DEATH".
I can show a staggering amount of quotes from him saying things like "I want to kill all indica smokers and growers".


----------



## poplars (Nov 10, 2011)

althor said:


> Its posts like this, that is the reason I point out what a liar he is.
> People see all that bs text and think he actually has some kind of experience or knowledge.
> Anyone who has grown knows it takes more than reading someone elses descrip to really know.
> Hell half the descrips I read dont even match what I have grown. I am sure you have seen the same thing.
> ...


 yeah he needs to knock off posts like this and focus more on what he is certain of, less on his agenda.....


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 10, 2011)

Is this turning into the angry thread? When I posted on sending seed and Puna butter it was in a question form. I know what Puna butter is. I first started smoking on Molokai in 1969 from a hippie doctor. My old roofing/surfer friends were the ones to start Maui waui in the early 70's. I,m not saying I know a lot cause if I did I wouldn't of wasted 9mos on shit hole seeds from Amsterdam yes I believed everything I read grampa got screwed. Shit now I,m angry it must be the up coming 11-11-11 Help me I'm melting no MR Bill no.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;W6NdY-KFRyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6NdY-KFRyM[/video]


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 10, 2011)

you bet i do most stuff alone because most people are absolutely useless lying sacks of crap & backstabbers. there aren't many people up to my standards of decency except the unpopular types that don't have petty agendas. if you don't like me, the feeling's 2 times mutual, and if you're going to single ME out all the while sucking troll dick, motherfuck you too and the horse you rode in on fucker!

THAT's why i keep to myself. assholes attract flies... now stop fucking bugging me and talk about weed or shut the fuck up!


----------



## poplars (Nov 10, 2011)

alright coo now we can move on yeah?


*rips zong*


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 10, 2011)

i'm all for it! that's all i come here for.

i love sativas! i love getting high! let's talk about strains that do that. YEAH! i'm still looking for "the best" ones that can be done indoors until i can do pure IBLs outdoors, or devote an entire grow to SCROGging them.


----------



## homebrewer (Nov 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> alright coo now we can move on yeah?
> 
> 
> *rips zong*


How old is your zong? I've had one since college but it doesn't get a lot of use these days since I added another bong to the collection. Any pics of it posted on here? Sorry, OT I know.


----------



## poplars (Nov 10, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> How old is your zong? I've had one since college but it doesn't get a lot of use these days since I added another bong to the collection. Any pics of it posted on here? Sorry, OT I know.


about 3.5 years old, recently upgraded it from rubber garmet to glass on glass 

when I first got it
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/newday/zongangledcropped.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/newday/zong-1.jpg
after glass on glass upgrade

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/ec850d60.jpg


----------



## Unnk (Nov 10, 2011)

doesnt he go by a diff name now? i saw a couple of zongs that werent called zongs and the guy at my head shop said he changed the product name


----------



## yesum (Nov 10, 2011)

East Hawaii said:


> Where did the sativa's go? If I sent a seed of Puna Butter( the closest pure I know for now) to Poplars and it grew outside. wouldn't it be like what I grow in Hawaii other then getting huge? Hope I said it right.


 You have intense year round sun, the states do not have the same level of sun, so no the plant would not have the same effect. Less intense and trippy without equatorial sun to drive it. If grown at say 5 or 7000 feet elevation in a southern state, then maybe.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 11, 2011)

it's probably the extra UV at the equator that brings the last bit of THC out. the last time i saw anyone asking about UV lighting indoors though, a lot of people were seriously opposed to it eg. tanning bulbs in shoplights. i still think it's doable. if a light is safe enough to tan under, it's safe enough at further distances for shorter exposure times and you could always turn the UV off when you enter the room. i wouldn't be surprised that lack of UV was behind the highland thai i attempted being pretty much nothing but stoney when i cut it down for turning hermie.

keep your eye out for a reasonably new member here too whom i've seen asking about his mexican commercial bagseed. i bet a lot of us here are interested in that gear. i still i wish i had my dozen or more differently sourced brick seeds. a couple of them were exceptional even in brick form. i called 3 of the best ones red (as in panama), gold (columbian) & purple (haze) and used some of the color coded $5 & $10 sacks i used to get it in to keep them and particularly miss the two keepers i called spicy that had a taste similar to kali mist.

i don't know about everyone else, but i'd rather get seeded bud than sinse any day.


----------



## poplars (Nov 11, 2011)

yesum said:


> You have intense year round sun, the states do not have the same level of sun, so no the plant would not have the same effect. Less intense and trippy without equatorial sun to drive it. If grown at say 5 or 7000 feet elevation in a southern state, then maybe.


I've looked at the hardiness zone map and my area shares the same zone as many southern states, zone 7B.... so for real if any of you have trippy sativas you want me to try to grow out here don't hesitate to hit me up... I am certain my sun is strong enough.. the sun up here makes so-cal sun seem like pussy shit.


----------



## dankhoe417 (Nov 11, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> it's probably the extra UV at the equator that brings the last bit of THC out. the last time i saw anyone asking about UV lighting indoors though, a lot of people were seriously opposed to it eg. tanning bulbs in shoplights. i still think it's doable. if a light is safe enough to tan under, it's safe enough at further distances for shorter exposure times and you could always turn the UV off when you enter the room. i wouldn't be surprised that lack of UV was behind the highland thai i attempted being pretty much nothing but stoney when i cut it down for turning hermie.
> 
> keep your eye out for a reasonably new member here too whom i've seen asking about his mexican commercial bagseed. i bet a lot of us here are interested in that gear. i still i wish i had my dozen or more differently sourced brick seeds. a couple of them were exceptional even in brick form. i called 3 of the best ones red (as in panama), gold (columbian) & purple (haze) and used some of the color coded $5 & $10 sacks i used to get it in to keep them and particularly miss the two keepers i called spicy that had a taste similar to kali mist.
> 
> i don't know about everyone else, but i'd rather get seeded bud than sinse any day.


Althor....where are you? Ripe for the picking!


----------



## corners (Nov 11, 2011)

poplars said:


> all good man just keep your ears open for me for some hallucinogenic sativas


Try hawaiin snow, long flower time but worth it.


----------



## poplars (Nov 11, 2011)

corners said:


> Try hawaiin snow, long flower time but worth it.


looked and I couldn't find seeds of it that were in stock... I'd appreciate it if you could find it for me.


and in the future to any onlookers if you recommend me a strain I would greatly appreciate it if you would do the due dilligence to make sure it's not extinct from seed sites


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

poplars said:


> I've looked at the hardiness zone map and my area shares the same zone as many southern states, zone 7B.... so for real if any of you have trippy sativas you want me to try to grow out here don't hesitate to hit me up... I am certain my sun is strong enough.. the sun up here makes so-cal sun seem like pussy shit.


I highly doubt that


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> it's probably the extra UV at the equator that brings the last bit of THC out. the last time i saw anyone asking about UV lighting indoors though, a lot of people were seriously opposed to it eg. tanning bulbs in shoplights. i still think it's doable. if a light is safe enough to tan under, it's safe enough at further distances for shorter exposure times and you could always turn the UV off when you enter the room. i wouldn't be surprised that lack of UV was behind the highland thai i attempted being pretty much nothing but stoney when i cut it down for turning hermie.
> 
> keep your eye out for a reasonably new member here too whom i've seen asking about his mexican commercial bagseed. i bet a lot of us here are interested in that gear. i still i wish i had my dozen or more differently sourced brick seeds. a couple of them were exceptional even in brick form. i called 3 of the best ones red (as in panama), gold (columbian) & purple (haze) and used some of the color coded $5 & $10 sacks i used to get it in to keep them and particularly miss the two keepers i called spicy that had a taste similar to kali mist.
> 
> i don't know about everyone else, but i'd rather get seeded bud than sinse any day.


If you want to supplement UVB to your grow, try using a cmh lamp.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2011)

id recomend "colombian black",from gage green seeds.
never grown it,but out of the seeds i have grown from them,
i know these are true seeds.


----------



## poplars (Nov 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I highly doubt that


this isn't a thread of can't, if I have very strong sun that feels stronger than so-cal sun, I think I have potential to pull this off. I've had crazy energizing sativas out here, only somewhat trippy so far, but I haven't got into serious breeding of them yet, but I'm betting the results will be very good.

I mean you realize up towards the top of cali during the summer solstice that area of the earth is tilted very close to the sun, and it is so dry here that a lot of the UV gets through . . . 

but it's cool, if you wanna keep doubting it you can go somewhere else, this isn't a thread of you can't, this is a thread of possibility.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

Who said anything about cant? I just said i doubt that the sun is stronger up there, thats all.

And some kind of proof to back up your statement.

Not to mention most sativas grow better in humid conditions... not dry.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 11, 2011)

> * I've had crazy energizing sativas out here, only somewhat trippy so far,*



so what strains have you tried and liked so far?


----------



## frmrboi (Nov 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> most sativas grow better in humid conditions... not dry.


I don't know about that, it ain't too humid in Mexico or Malawi


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

frmrboi said:


> I don't know about that, it ain't too humid in Mexico or Malawi


Key word in my statement being Most, notice i didnt say all.


----------



## poplars (Nov 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Key word in my statement being Most, notice i didnt say all.


then I think the mexi sativa is next on the list.. yum yum. I still got some mexi sativa seeds somebody sent me.


idk how I could prove that my sun is as intense as I say it is, don't know that a lumens device would be accurate for comparisons....so I don't know how I could offer proof of that. oh well.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 11, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> it's probably the extra UV at the equator that brings the last bit of THC out. the last time i saw anyone asking about UV lighting indoors though, a lot of people were seriously opposed to it eg. tanning bulbs in shoplights. i still think it's doable. if a light is safe enough to tan under, it's safe enough at further distances for shorter exposure times and you could always turn the UV off when you enter the room. i wouldn't be surprised that lack of UV was behind the highland thai i attempted being pretty much nothing but stoney when i cut it down for turning hermie.
> 
> keep your eye out for a reasonably new member here too whom i've seen asking about his mexican commercial bagseed. i bet a lot of us here are interested in that gear. i still i wish i had my dozen or more differently sourced brick seeds. a couple of them were exceptional even in brick form. i called 3 of the best ones red (as in panama), gold (columbian) & purple (haze) and used some of the color coded $5 & $10 sacks i used to get it in to keep them and particularly miss the two keepers i called spicy that had a taste similar to kali mist.
> 
> i don't know about everyone else, but i'd rather get seeded bud than sinse any day.


UV does not effect type of cannibinoids in your weed it will affect the ammount of a certain cannibinoid in the weed but not the type 

theres a article that bricktop put up about it affecting the ammount of cannibinoids in the plant not the type 

the reasoning goes like this thc/other cannibinoids is manufactured in the plant tto protect the plant / seeds from the sun from the presence of UVB

uva and uvc are destructive but uvb is productive the tests showde between 10- 30% increase in cannibinoids 

it how ever did not effect the type of cannibinoids in the weed

so your explanation for trying to base a buzz off of a early picked hermie plant is slightly flawed


edit ps. the last time uv was talked about? you mean all the time

edit ps ps. mexi brick seeds? i have 1000 atleast here ranging in many years of age

edit ps ps ps your a new user here.....


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

poplars said:


> then I think the mexi sativa is next on the list.. yum yum. I still got some mexi sativa seeds somebody sent me.
> 
> 
> idk how I could prove that my sun is as intense as I say it is, don't know that a lumens device would be accurate for comparisons....so I don't know how I could offer proof of that. oh well.


Cool man, Im not trying to start a fight.

You would be surprised at what can come of some mexi bagseed - i grew one out last summer from some brickweed, my first grow, and she turned out pretty dank


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 11, 2011)

i haven't seen anyone talking about UV in years and i've only been HERE about a month and mostly just stick to strains & smoke reporting threads. as to the THC profile, i was saying that maybe the insufficient light in general & possibly lack of UV caused the THC to degrade to cannabinoids early where you'd only expect that to happen at the end of flowering. i don't really know the why behind it, but i just couldn't believe that thai could ever be "nothing but stoney". i would have expected it to be extra clear headed and/or energetic so early into flowering. i'd love to know why the THC profile sucked so much... no psychoactivity either. 

i just found a potentially interesting IBL source that supposedly has REAL *panama red*. i was just asking about bidding sites in the seed collectors' thread and someone there liked SeurBidz so i decided to check it out and looked immediately at their panama red description under sativas. that source is definitely worth researching to see if it's legit & you want that legendary strain. i thought i'd pass the info along. here's the description:


> Panama Red is a unique, pure Sativa that is a delight to grow and smoke. A truly unique Sativa for the connoisseur grower.
> 
> This line was sourced by collectors in Colombia for BCO from a line originating in Panama, and is, believed to be true to type for many of the traits that helped to form the legends of the Panama Red imports to the North Americas. It is not related to any of the common Colombian Genepools we have encountered over many years of collecting and growing Pure Sativas from the region, and hence, our feeling is this is a authentic, Panama Red line.
> 
> ...


16 weeks? that sure doesn't sound like a hybrid! i'd really like to hear more about the strain if anyone decides to try it. maybe i'll even give it a try next summer if i can find a good location to stealth it with some ground SCROGging. that one would have to be started indoors though and probably harvested early too, but if it's legit, i'd sure love to say i've tried real panama red. then, if i could find acapulco gold too, i can say i've tried the mexican holy trinity and even oaxican too.

that trippy buzz sounds too good to be true. 

i'd really like to see someone take THAT and work it with some C99 & ruderalis to get it at least down to 12 weeks without any afghani influence ruining the show.

it would really suck if it turned out that it was another crock of BS, but if it's legit...

hmmm... i tried sharing the nice looking razor leaf bud pic, but it has some PHP hacker shit going on. stuff like that makes me jumpy.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 11, 2011)

uv has been talked about for ages and is still talked about


you do understand a placebo effect right? its hard for me to trust a opinion on a buzz of a unfinished plant your plant had no where near finishedi ts profile

as well what ever you smoked could have degraded its cannibinoids AFTER you cut it down not while it was still living

im just saying you cant determine the buzz or affect of the plant it self or the species that way

its basing somehting off of 1 plant that wasnt even completed properly or grown to its potential or even to regular standards


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 11, 2011)

i know SOMETHING was wrong, i just don't know WHAT. the gal was NEVER happy in my garden getting rootbound & yellowing TWICE before even flowering & no, there was no placebo effect. the THC profile was extremely stony, way more than skunk #1 & blueberry ever wanted to be, very potent even for such tiny amounts of resin, but definitely stony. i don't know what the problem was. the growth pattern was 100% IBL... very stretchy & slow with very big fan leaves. it could have just been the stress of being transplanted twice or maybe that's just the THC profile early in flowering. i'm very sensitive to couchlock, maybe more than most people. maybe i just had a bad plant too. it did turn hermie afterall.

i was just stopping back to say that SeurBidz *Black Haze* looks interesting too. that one's description mentions above average visuals and several phenotypes that all sound fun.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 11, 2011)

hazey you have to do way more research before opening your mouth because your saying that it has a tthc profile early profile the thc wasnt even properly formed at that point if it had thc at that it was a improper compound ratio because the degrade had not happen yet 

just please understand im not trying to fight but you gotta learn more about the life cycle of the plant it self and the biological responses

edit ps. "*maybe i just had a bad plant too. it did turn hermie afterall." 

*see i agree here with you completely and its more than likely what happened


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Nov 11, 2011)

Maybe because sativas are known to take longer to finish? And be more finnicky. Maybe there is less demand for them, that's the only thing I would guess if there is a shortage. 
Attitude is carrying this new breeder line called Trichome Jungle if anybody has heard about them. I don't have the time to do a test run on a new brand. For energizing sativas try looking at what TGA Seeds has in stock, their crosses kick @** bro. Not all of them are sativas but another good one is the Jack's Cleaner 2.
Soma Seeds is also a serious breeder consequently their stock is expensive. Besides the Amnesia Haze you can try the Free Tibet, you'll be soaring.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 11, 2011)

the THC COULD degrade as i was smoking mostly months old leaf. hello! i know that at least in buds, yes the THC starts degrading at the end of flowering. that's how you know when to harvest. you must think i'm stupid and didn't re-read cervantes AWESOME indoor marijuana horticulture at least 4 times cover to cover along with my other two inferior grow guides that had less info COMBINED a couple times back in the late 80s. true, i've forgotten a lot and skipped past the college level genetics info, but i still remember what CBD, CBN & terpenes are.

i have no idea, like i said, why the THC was so fucked up. i'm only naming "likely candidates". THC DOES degrade to cannabinoids (another word i remember, though i've been incorrectly spelling it canniboids for years) at the end of flowering and SHOULD be almost non-existant early in floweing in an IBL sativa. didn't i freakin' just say that?! the whole thing doesn't make sense. that's my point. 

instead of implying that i haven't done any reading on this subject when i'm sure i've forgotten more than many know, how about offering a plausible explanation of your own & be productive, huh? it doesn't sound like you have the answer either, otherwise, you would have concetrated more on that and less on trying to talk down to me & assuming i don't know a freakin' plants life cycle. go read cervantes' ORIGINAL indoor marijuana horticulture, i'll bet a dollar here and now that the EXACT figure he gives for the correct time to harvest is
*when the trichromes have degraded 20%!!! *
with mention of letting them go longer for a stonier buzz & harvesting sooner for a more energetic one. i no longer have his book and haven't read it since 1989 maybe, but i'm POSITIVE he said 20% or maybe 15%-20%, but NOT 25% or more.

that info or any other i have can't explain why highland thai would EVER be stoner bud at the beginning of flowering. nothing i know can explain it. if you REALLY ARE so much smarter than me, then you explain it einstein. you're the one with all the answers it seems. i only have unanswered questions.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 11, 2011)

im sorry i sound condescending the wife says that too

thats why i asked you to look up aspergers it may help you understand me


just as your fiery about beleifs i am as well

i have a huge problem with debating i like it to much

i jsut concentrate on telling what i know

so if i sound like a know it all i dont mean to 

im just saying you sound as if you havent done your reading

i have a problem with my social filter (aspergers)

i dont know when or where i sound like a asshole (my wife even says so)

my only explanation for the fact that the plant was stony is this:

leaves trichromes degrade faster than the actual buds trichromes

your leaves could have attained some thc then throught the month that you didnt touch it degraded down to cbn

which in my opinion would account for the "couch lock" fuck i dont wanna do anyhting feeling

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asperger_syndrome


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 11, 2011)

what an IDIOT... ... not you hazey grapes.






















wait, yea you.


----------



## poplars (Nov 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Cool man, Im not trying to start a fight.
> 
> You would be surprised at what can come of some mexi bagseed - i grew one out last summer from some brickweed, my first grow, and she turned out pretty dank


wow.. you just made me drool.... props to you sir!!!!


----------



## Unnk (Nov 11, 2011)

yah mexi bag seed is great stuff


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 11, 2011)

i told you poplars. pop those seeds i gave you!


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 11, 2011)

the couchlock wasn't really a full body lock as much as the worst case of lead eye ever. i just wasn't expecting ANY kind of couchlock, especially in pre-flower. it's cool if you have aspergers. i'll try to make a mental note to take the blunt stuff with a grain of salt. really, it looks like you came to more or less the same conclusion as me, though i wasn't aware leaves' THC degrades faster than buds'. remember too, the leaves turned seriously yellow like the plant was about to die twice. that could have interrupted THC development and sped up degredation. i'm just going to wait until i have the time & space to try IBLs again and stick with hybrids. there's some pretty decent gear out there that works for me & i'mreally liking the sound of the panama red & black haze. i hope that maybe a breeder like ace seeds or world of seeds picks one or both up and does something with them fresh genetics like that would be really nice to see on the market as so much out there now is just reshuffling the original dozen or so dutch strains.


----------



## poplars (Nov 12, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> i told you poplars. pop those seeds i gave you!


still in myfreezer frozen WILL DO.... I'll have to have you help me remember which ones were the pure mexi and which ones were the cross... but that shouldn't be too hard.


hope I get a female, if not I'll just cross the male into whatever sativa I got going this year


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 12, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> the couchlock wasn't really a full body lock as much as the worst case of lead eye ever. i just wasn't expecting ANY kind of couchlock, especially in pre-flower. it's cool if you have aspergers. i'll try to make a mental note to take the blunt stuff with a grain of salt. really, it looks like you came to more or less the same conclusion as me, though i wasn't aware leaves' THC degrades faster than buds'. remember too, the leaves turned seriously yellow like the plant was about to die twice. that could have interrupted THC development and sped up degredation. i'm just going to wait until i have the time & space to try IBLs again and stick with hybrids. there's some pretty decent gear out there that works for me & i'mreally liking the sound of the panama red & black haze. i hope that maybe a breeder like ace seeds or world of seeds picks one or both up and does something with them fresh genetics like that would be really nice to see on the market as so much out there now is just reshuffling the original dozen or so dutch strains.



In a previous post you state how "STONY" Skunk is, yet you grew a skunk cross and are confused with its stoniness... Someone fill me in here


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 12, 2011)

huh? WTF are you talking about? i'm not confused at all about haze skunk's MILD lead eye. where did you get that impression? i was initially "confused" that at even just 25%, afghani was STILL stomping the skunk #1 buzz and that you have to cut it in half again to just 12.5% in haze skunk to get something actually acceptable. the stone in haze skunk is perfectly acceptable. it's just in the eyelids and the motivation of the sativas FINALLY breaks through. it's my favorite strain so far.

there's no skunk in full moon. it's pure highland thai complete with the tutti fruity flavor still intact. it has ALL of the fussy thai traits... painfully slow flowering, stretchiness & even being hermie prone. everything about it is totally in character except the serious lead eye i got out of it at the start of flowering, but i've asked someone who's finished it and got a confirmation that it is in fact trippy.

if anything really confused me, it would be how even skunk #1 could smoke better than highland thai. it just makes no sense.

i swear some people are reading a different language than i'm speaking and know at least one person likes to twist my words and take them out of context. i have no idea WTF you're talking about with skunk in full moon. it's a true IBL.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 12, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> the THC profile was extremely stony, way more than skunk #1 & blueberry ever wanted to be,


Not twisting words just reading what you write.


----------



## althor (Nov 12, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> everything about it is totally in character except the serious lead eye i got out of it at the start of flowering,
> 
> 
> i swear some people are reading a different language than i'm speaking and know at least one person likes to twist my words and take them out of context.


 Thats a interesting smoke report for "start of flowering"

Mind giving us other smoke reports at the "start of flowering" I am sure you will be the only one on the internet with that great information.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 12, 2011)

poplars said:


> still in myfreezer frozen WILL DO.... I'll have to have you help me remember which ones were the pure mexi and which ones were the cross... but that shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> 
> hope I get a female, if not I'll just cross the male into whatever sativa I got going this year


the 2 that were together is the mexicanXsativa cross. and the three together is the pure mexican. the mexican cross i call M1 and its very vigorous.


----------



## poplars (Nov 12, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> the 2 that were together is the mexicanXsativa cross. and the three together is the pure mexican. the mexican cross i call M1 and its very vigorous.


very interesting so either way it's pure sativa... do you know much about the sativa cross?? thanks again for these I hope they both germ well.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 12, 2011)

if you ever smoked leaflet trim, you'd KNOW it isn't shabby USUALLY. all of the banzai i've smoked beats the living shit out of ANYTHING i've wasted money on since the 80s. even the first time i did it with a full range of bagseed that was at least 50% hybrids & indicas, there wasn't any couchlock to speak of. unless you've ever actually smoked some early leaf, shut the fuck up & get a life already troll.

i didn't WANT to cut the thai down either. i HAD TO because it turned tranny and was spraying my garden. didn't they teach you how to read in elementary school? i just didn't want the MONTHS of stress transplanting it twice and waiting for it to go into flowering to be a waste AND i was expecting no worse than a typical leaf smoking experience.

if you think my whole point in growing it and waiting MONTHS to cut it down right when it STARTED flowering, you are even more fucking stooopid than you act.


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 12, 2011)

the m1s should germ for sure. and all i know about the father plant is that the seed came from some sativa looking bud that i distinctivly remember packing a lil head punch.
and the mother was mexican frosty and had a wonderful fruity smell.. 

hopefully the puremexi beans sprout well also though that should be the intresting part.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 12, 2011)

i'd love to see a smoke report on mexcom bagseed. you KNOW it's going to smoke better with care than it did all stomped on


----------



## poplars (Nov 12, 2011)

yep I'm gonna definitely be paying close attention to them and babying em  hope I get a pure mexi female and male...that would be the best case scenario...


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 12, 2011)

thats exactly what i was thinking that would be very cool. they would cross pretty well since they could be from different feilds or maybe even regions.. doubt they are sibling seeds.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 13, 2011)

There is a pure sativa strain sitting in my fridge... waiting for lights... I feel bad for them... they have been waiting months... 

May take 14 or so weeks of flowering to finish... I know some people don't have the patience for it... but I'm happy to wait for a pure sativa high...

Even gonna get some UV lights to add for it... cause that may help...


----------



## poplars (Nov 13, 2011)

Shannon Alexander said:


> There is a pure sativa strain sitting in my fridge... waiting for lights... I feel bad for them... they have been waiting months...
> 
> May take 14 or so weeks of flowering to finish... I know some people don't have the patience for it... but I'm happy to wait for a pure sativa high...
> 
> Even gonna get some UV lights to add for it... cause that may help...


make sure you make seeds just in case it turns out to be something awesome.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 13, 2011)

Will do... Will do...


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 13, 2011)

it doesn't just take patience to grow LRs (i'm trying to stop saying IBLs as i was taught the wrong definition), you need to give them plenty of space, soil & light. i WOULD have plenty of patience to grow the best stuff possible, but ONLY if i had something else to smoke for the half year or more it takes to finish that stuff.

if you only have 2 beans, then get something else you can cross them to like sativa seeds' oaxican or even a haze in case you get two gals or two males. then, you can just back cross 3 generations or so to get some 87.5% whatever with the other 12.5% being something much more compatable than freakin' afghani. man does it ever piss me off when breeders cross sativas with indicas & hybrids instead of other sativas.

there are still people getting mexican commercial in the midwest from what i've heard. with all of the indoor action these days, i bet it doesn't make it far across the border. i haven't seen any since the mid 90s.


----------



## Jogro (Nov 13, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> there are still people getting mexican commercial in the midwest from what i've heard. with all of the indoor action these days, i bet it doesn't make it far across the border. i haven't seen any since the mid 90s.


 I bet increased border scrutiny after 9/11 has reduced the volumes somewhat, but the Mexican drug cartels are definitely still growing it, and at least some of it has to be making it up North. See this interesting article from just a few months ago: 

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/global/2011/07/are-we-sure-mexicos-largest-marijuana-farm/40015/ 

According to the article, Mexico is still the world's largest producer of commercial marijuana, and they're still growing it by the ton. 

I'm curious if the commercial Mexican stuff from the mid/late 1990s is qualitatively different than that grown there today. 

I've heard that the Mexican growers have incorporated _indica_ genetics into their formerly pure sativa strains to get earlier harvests, but I can't personally say whether this is true or not, or if so, when they did it. If it is true, then current commercial seeds would probably be quite a bit less interesting than older ones. 

I ask because one of my old pals tells me he's recently found a stash of older bag seeds from around '97-98, almost certainly Mexican, and they're still viable. 

Any value to those?


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 13, 2011)

centimental value maybe


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 13, 2011)

some pure mexi growin outside under low sunlight levels.. seeing as the season is over.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

i got some Nevilles Haze i wanan pop....but i dunno if im ready for 14-16 weeks of flowering right now

dababaydroman...that mexican looks pretty good


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 13, 2011)

here is M1 my mexican cross.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> here is M1 my mexican cross.


that looks bomb! is that the cross you were tellinme about before?


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 13, 2011)

no i was actually talking about another one i call N1 wich is the same father different mother. have no idea where the n1's mother* came from just know its sativa. but i can spare a few of M1 beans also if youd like.

*mother or father for that matter


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 13, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> no i was actually talking about another one i call N1 wich is the same father different mother. have no idea where the n1's mother came from just know its sativa. but i can spare a few of M1 beans also if youd like.


i love my Mexicans..thats kewl man, apreciate that


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Nov 13, 2011)

I am fortunate to have plenty of space and will have plenty of soil... I might leave them in storage for an other year or so as I'll only have 600 watters to put them under... and I want to do the best by them...


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 13, 2011)

600 watts is better than 400 if you're during pure for sure. at least a couple years ago, i was reading a lot of reports of lumatek 600w ballasts frying, but not their 400s & 1000s. in doing some quick research the other day on them as i'm looking for a second 400w for a full spectrum grow, it sounds like they're doing better and that people using several brands are getting good results with all of them. i was a little panicked when i started reading lumatek rants as i already have a 400 watter.

if you really want to grow sativas, yeah, you really need to be serious.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 14, 2011)

The funny part is most mexican growers arent growing pure sativas anymore because they take to long to flower, they figured to start mixing indicas in with their grows, to speed up flowering time, so alot of the stuff coming from mex isnt pure sativa.

And your percentages are all fucked up!!! Breeding two different strains together does not make the resulting cross "50-50"


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> The funny part is most mexican growers arent growing pure sativas anymore because they take to long to flower, they figured to start mixing indicas in with their grows, to speed up flowering time, so alot of the stuff coming from mex isnt pure sativa.
> 
> And your percentages are all fucked up!!! Breeding two different strains together does not make the resulting cross "50-50"


for sure on that one, I had some mexican seedless uncompressed bud that seemed like hybrid indica and sativa...very crazy high tho.

the sativa dominant mexi's will be obvious upon reaching the 4th and 5th stage of growth....


----------



## Dr High (Nov 14, 2011)

Talking about sativa dominant strain the ak 47 is a so called 65% sativa... at day 55 looks pretty fat.


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2011)

idk I grew ak47 last year and didn't enjoy it very much.. nice lookin bud but that's about it...


----------



## Dr High (Nov 14, 2011)

I probably will enjoy it. Thanks for the enthusiasm lol.
We all have different brain chemistry. Alot of people love the Ak 47.


----------



## poplars (Nov 14, 2011)

Dr High said:


> I probably will enjoy it. Thanks for the enthusiasm lol.
> We all have different brain chemistry. Alot of people love the Ak 47.


lol my B


don't forget that I may have just got a phenotype that wasn't goood.... and there's always tolerance and brain chemistry... but I'm just gonna assume I got a different one even tho the buds look rather similar.


----------



## Jogro (Nov 14, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> centimental value maybe


You're saying these seeds are worth one cent each?


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 14, 2011)

no... i think they're saying
100% mental


----------



## SCARHOLE (Nov 14, 2011)

Most of my mexi brick bag seeds saved up are VERY sativa.
Could be the next haze in that bag when grown right....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Most of my mexi brick bag seeds saved up are VERY sativa.
> Could be the next haze in that bag when grown right....


 there was a guy on here in the summer that grew some mexi bag seed indoors....his stuff was real thin leafed and super sativa buds. I cant remeber what region they were from, but he was mexican living in mexico..so no doubt they were legit


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 14, 2011)

even in brick form, SOME mexican kicks much butt! even in typical form or even packed with *gag* castor oil, i'd still rather smoke it than mids to indicas every time, though i did smoke brick that was so stomped on that i went through an entire eigth in one sitting constantly smoking it to maintain a weak buzz with a side order of headache.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wouldnt you much rather smoke on this though:


----------



## Dr High (Nov 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Wouldnt you much rather smoke on this though:


Thats basically what my ak 47 looks like atm but still 12 days from harvest.
Looks delicious, what strain is it?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 14, 2011)

Dr High said:


> Thats basically what my ak 47 looks like atm but still 12 days from harvest.
> Looks delicious, what strain is it?


Acapulco Gold


----------



## Unnk (Nov 15, 2011)

from which breeder


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 15, 2011)

bill colector that looks just like some mex sativa


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 15, 2011)

but isn't AK-47 extra skunky and stoney too? i now it has "sativa phenos", but the stone & skunking i've read about always make me think it sounds more indica leaning than even skunk #1.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Unnk said:


> from which breeder


Barney's Farm...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 15, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> bill colector that looks just like some mex sativa


I would hope so considering Acapulco is in mexico


----------



## Dr High (Nov 15, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> but isn't AK-47 extra skunky and stoney too? i now it has "sativa phenos", but the stone & skunking i've read about always make me think it sounds more indica leaning than even skunk #1.


I'll tell you after a little smoke report =]
Not in another 2-3 weeks til i even smoke it, but i'll let you know if it turns out stoney indica-like, I sure hope its a rushy high vs stoney though.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 15, 2011)

all i know for sure is that AK-47 is POTENT! that's why it's called the one hit wonder. how's the odor levelk though? i have a couple AK-47 crosses i'd like to try for fun, but don't want to pop them & end up cutting them down immediately for stinking


----------



## wheezer (Nov 15, 2011)

hey pops you goin that BBQ ain't ya??


----------



## poplars (Nov 15, 2011)

wheezer said:


> hey pops you goin that BBQ ain't ya??


nope too far down south for me... I don't like going further than redding.


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 16, 2011)

hey poplars...sorry dude i havent been checking the forum lately been busy with work. i had a pure sativa land race strains here in the island of asia straight from the natives. i had it grow a few years back, the thing is it finishes its flowering for so efin long, smells like sharp sweet and tangy mango flavor. if cured and dried right. got the seeds from the weed before i started buying seeds from breeders. i had mine bushed and it still grows tall and fast.


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 16, 2011)

bottom line is im never growing pure sativa strains again. just the fact that it finish forever and grows tall, and smells from a mile away. try getting with 
*edisonzmedicine. i threw him a bunch of seeds before via regular mail if hes still around. i can give you some if i had the time again to send it to you.*


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 16, 2011)

> *just the fact that it finish forever and grows tall, and smells from a mile away. try getting with *


HUH? if you're talking STINKY, you're talking INDICA! 

i pretty much ONLY grow sativa dominants and the only plants i've had odor problems with were indica mid hashberry & white castle with a little bit of skunky catpiss funk out of the little LSD i grew that never got too strong. the haze skunk i grew smoked like a sativa and had very little odor and the pure highland thai full moon i grew was virtually odor free.

what sativa did you grow that stunk? i hate stinky strains because i always associate them with afghani dominants.

a lot of flat out STONY strains take a long time to grow. i don't have any personal experience with AK47 yet, but have read that it gets stinky & stoney BUT it also gets tall and takes it's time too.

it just doesn't sound like you were growing a sativa. i couldn't name a stinky sativa to win a $100 bet without researching. MOST sativas are low odor. they might get a little stinky outdoors with cold nights though.


----------



## althor (Nov 16, 2011)

I harvested 2 days ago, the stinkiest plant by far from that harvest was 70% sativa.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> HUH? if you're talking STINKY, you're talking INDICA!
> 
> i pretty much ONLY grow sativa dominants and the only plants i've had odor problems with were indica mid hashberry & white castle with a little bit of skunky catpiss funk out of the little LSD i grew that never got too strong. the haze skunk i grew smoked like a sativa and had very little odor and the pure highland thai full moon i grew was virtually odor free.
> 
> ...


Dude you havent grown enough to make blanket statement like that!!! 
I know plenty of sativa strains that smell strong.


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Dude you havent grown enough to make blanket statement like that!!!
> I know plenty of sativa strains that smell strong.


yeah for real I have a sativa strain that reeeks hardcore like tart lemons...


----------



## GreenRedneck (Nov 16, 2011)

Southeast Asia.


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 16, 2011)

Jamaica, Hawaii Africa, not for long at the rate of GHS. Giving thier seeds to locals who are breeding em with the pure landraces. IDIOTS. And they clam to be preserving cannabis.


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Jamaica, Hawaii Africa, not for long at the rate of GHS. Giving thier seeds to locals who are breeding em with the pure landraces. IDIOTS. And they clam to be preserving cannabis.


wow that's dispicable... gonna have to act fast to save the sativas that matter!!!


some pics from my own sativa that I have to stabilize to handle the hardcore sun out here.

grew this outdoors organically under the shade of my trees in my back yard, out in the sun they are much harder to keep happy.. probably need better soil, more percise watering and feeding...possibly fed too much dunno.

but here it is


broken down:


really speedy up high, no drowsy dropdown. lasts a good 2 hours.


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow man that looks awsome


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks man, it has a lot of potential I just didn't like how it hermied when I had a 6 foot plant of it...was gonna be so much sativa epic ass bud... oh well maybe next year


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 16, 2011)

Man im inspired to do another sativa landrace, ahh off to herbies headshop. I like to be different and not use the tude anymore.
Any suggestions?


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2011)

shrigpiece said:


> Man im inspired to do another sativa landrace, ahh off to herbies headshop. I like to be different and not use the tude anymore.
> Any suggestions?


the whole thread is about getting the closest to sativa that we can...but the general consensus is that it is very hard to find true pure landrace sativas online... so I 'm not sure what is currently considered the true pure sativa nowadays....


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 16, 2011)

I know, Whats the next best thing?


----------



## mccumcumber (Nov 16, 2011)

I dunno, I'd say fly out to Central America and buy some bud. You'll probably get loads of seeds, and those most likely will be pure sativa seeds.
You could also just find some old hippy at a festival (worked for me), the older dudes really don't like the indicas, or so I have noticed.


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 16, 2011)

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/world-of-seeds-landrace-ketama-seeds-1427


----------



## shrigpiece (Nov 16, 2011)

mccumcumber said:


> I dunno, I'd say fly out to Central America and buy some bud. You'll probably get loads of seeds, and those most likely will be pure sativa seeds.
> You could also just find some old hippy at a festival (worked for me), the older dudes really don't like the indicas, or so I have noticed.


Sounds expensive.


----------



## mccumcumber (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah... But hey! Can you put a price on a great outdoor season. I know Corey and Trevor would be down if they had the money.


----------



## poplars (Nov 16, 2011)

that is a pretty solid idea... if you did that you would MOST DEF run into pure sativa and DANK trippy amazing sativa at that....


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 16, 2011)

I know some sailing type who winter in Mexico I will have to ask them they have been down there 20 yrs and are old smokers so the hunt continues. Aloha


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 17, 2011)

let us know if you dig up any old school genetics and how it smokes if you score


----------



## East Hawaii (Nov 25, 2011)

Sativa hunt up date. My friend just got to Mexico and they are fired up to go on a adventure to Oaxacan for seeds. They said most Mexican growers are only growing internet seeds just like us. They said the Oaxacan indians were still keep to there old ways so lets they did the same with there plants. Aloha


----------



## Unnk (Nov 25, 2011)

old school oaxacan would rock me shorts please keep us up to date


the natives put together a conservation project eh?


sound to be a promising link to the past


----------



## Jogro (Nov 25, 2011)

For what its worth, Oaxaca is WAY the heck down there at the southern end of Mexico, as far South as Central American Honduras or Guatemala. 

Its mountainous, and the climate varies considerably, but the point is, given the natural growing conditions there, a true Oaxacan heirloom (ie "landrace") strain is probably going to take quite a while to finish.

Supposedly, the best stuff in Mexico is grown there, but the season probably isn't long enough to finish the plant outdoors in most of the USA. 

Growing it indoors will also be tough as it will want to stretch and, again, likely require a prolonged grow.


----------



## Unnk (Nov 25, 2011)

lol id have a vertical scrog vine setup ready for her in my room ! outdoor sativas grow wonderfully indoor when treated like growing vines


----------



## murph (Nov 26, 2011)

i think i may be growing 100% sativa ,.. what you think these are here? , these are seeds from philippines , the buds were sorta mango/fruity flavored and sorta airy, not so tight buds, but nice smoke when i got the bag,..


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2011)

murph said:


> i think i may be growing 100% sativa ,.. what you think these are here? , these are seeds from philippines , the buds were sorta mango/fruity flavored and sorta airy, not so tight buds, but nice smoke when i got the bag,..


nice nice nice!!! looks very true sativa... seeds from the philipines??? I have some sativa philipine seeds in my freezer right now.... ooo yeah. hope they germ. good luck to you bro thanks for sharing!


----------



## Unnk (Nov 26, 2011)

murph said:


> i think i may be growing 100% sativa ,.. what you think these are here? , these are seeds from philippines , the buds were sorta mango/fruity flavored and sorta airy, not so tight buds, but nice smoke when i got the bag,..



you got your self a land race lets hope its a GEM!


----------



## boneheadbob (Nov 26, 2011)

Columbian Gold X Jamacian Lambsbread

http://www.sanniesshop.com/colombian-gold-x-jamaican-lambsbread-en.html
This plant is a pure sativa, F1 cross between two inbred lines!!
These two lines give tall plants, which bloom in 14/16 weeks, the effect can be well balanced between the high and the stone, and it can give a totally psychedelic high for some phénos!
The smell is quite spicy / hazy / resin / slightly fruity, according to the phenotypes!
picture col gold X lambs


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

That is some beautiful bud right there!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

Heres my BF Acapulco Gold, vegged to about 2' now starting its 6th week of flower.











I plan on getting this one tested after harvest and cure, as I think she is probably the post potent strain I have grown. Also the hardest one too.


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Heres my BF Acapulco Gold, vegged to about 2' now starting its 6th week of flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh I don't think test results will yeild anything that really matters to us, we're trying to find sativas, not high THC% and all that shizz ya know. but I do hope it is potent man.


it kind of looks like a hybrid to me though, the leaf and bud structure sort of say so.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> meh I don't think test results will yeild anything that really matters to us, we're trying to find sativas, not high THC% and all that shizz ya know. but I do hope it is potent man.
> 
> 
> it kind of looks like a hybrid to me though, the leaf and bud structure sort of say so.


 Being that I have smoked it many times, I know there should be very little if any indica in it. The high is all head, and no body.


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Being that I have smoked it many times, I know there should be very little if any indica in it. The high is all head, and no body.


it may be heady but I'd bet a LOT that it has some indica in it... maybe not obvious but it's got its influence in there somewhere. you can see it in the growth structure, it's OBVIOUS.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> it may be heady but I'd bet a LOT that it has some indica in it... maybe not obvious but it's got its influence in there somewhere. you can see it in the growth structure, it's OBVIOUS.


Right because you know all. 

Fyi, this is the first time I have been able to minimize the stretch. Normally here node spacing is much farther apart. This time around she didnt stretch much at all. Something to do with the change in my nutes I believe.


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Right because you know all.
> 
> Fyi, this is the first time I have been able to minimize the stretch. Normally here node spacing is much farther apart. This time around she didnt stretch much at all. Something to do with the change in my nutes I believe.


 WOW dude really???? because I know it all???


I'm sorry but the leaf structure of that plant has indica influence. you can't argue against that, you can't put doubt in my knowledge because of this. it's simply something that either is, or isn't.

but you can reject reality if you want, tons of people do it on this site..


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> WOW dude really???? because I know it all???
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but the leaf structure of that plant has indica influence. you can't argue against that, you can't put doubt in my knowledge because of this. it's simply something that either is, or isn't.
> ...


Please inform me, what is it in the leaf structure that would suggest an indica influence. 

The size of the trichs, calyxes, the flowering time, the root structure, the growth pattern, all would suggest that this plant is extremely sativa.


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2011)

well ok... now that you're being a bit more open minded.... the reasno I say it has indica influence is because it has leaves that remind me of certain phenos of sour kush... if it diidn't have indica influence it wouldn't have any relativity in that respect... but it does... i'm not really willin gto pull up a bunch of pics right now for example... but maybe I will later...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> well ok... now that you're being a bit more open minded.... the reasno I say it has indica influence is because it has leaves that remind me of certain phenos of sour kush... if it diidn't have indica influence it wouldn't have any relativity in that respect... but it does... i'm not really willin gto pull up a bunch of pics right now for example... but maybe I will later...


Here is some better shots of the leaves, not visible in the other picture.












Here is one i flowered at 4"


----------



## cannofbliss (Nov 26, 2011)

durban poison derived from south africa is pretty damn good, even though it has been tinkered with a little by holland's breeders... unless you get them from afropips

well pretty much any african landrace sativa strain... malawi gold seems to be the most trippity as i like to call it lol ... try afropips they are definitely have the highest quality pure sativas you can get from a seedbank...

then there is ... also thai... that is if you can ever get your hands on a clone or seeds from thailand...


----------



## poplars (Nov 26, 2011)

cannofbliss said:


> durban poison derived from south africa is pretty damn good, even though it has been tinkered with a little by holland's breeders... unless you get them from afropips
> 
> well pretty much any african landrace sativa strain... malawi gold seems to be the most trippity as i like to call it lol ... try afropips they are definitely have the highest quality pure sativas you can get from a seedbank...
> 
> then there is ... also thai... that is if you can ever get your hands on a clone or seeds from thailand...


afropips doesn't send out seeds anymore atleast that's what everyone else is saying....


@billcollector

judging by the rest of the pics you showed me I"d say it has about 15-18% indica influence. not much but just enough to show up in bud and leaf structure.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> I mean I wanna get those sativas that have straight up hallucinogenic effects mostly, I'm hella interested in that... I also need a wirey sativa because I find myself demotivated during the day from all these indica crosses... I love smoking weed all day but man I need a balance ya know...


Have you ever tried chocolope? Not sure it is pure sativa, but it is one of the most trippiest smokes i have ever had.


----------



## murph (Nov 26, 2011)

poplars said:


> nice nice nice!!! looks very true sativa... seeds from the philipines??? I have some sativa philipine seeds in my freezer right now.... ooo yeah. hope they germ. good luck to you bro thanks for sharing!


 yeah im thinking prob pure sativa too ,.. these were all started with light at 12/12 from seed because that is all we have here outside ,.. if i was to veg i would need to bring everything inside ,.. the sun is out about 6:00 am to 6:00pm every day of the year here ,and even with that some of these are growing out of control , i need to keep them some what short ,. not so tall.... anyway i been bending and pinning them down alot,.. even laid a few pots completely on the side and the only time i stand them upright now is to feed/water .. i wil put a few better pictures thanks guys..


----------



## murph (Nov 26, 2011)

billcollector99 very nice plant





very nice man,... looks about ready soon,.tasty, yumm,... good job


----------



## poplars (Nov 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Have you ever tried chocolope? Not sure it is pure sativa, but it is one of the most trippiest smokes i have ever had.


yep tried it this year, no trippyness to it at all... just your average sativa dominant hybrid that people with low tolerances always think is the next best sativa...when the people who have tried more pure sativas try it they realize that it aint shit.... that was my experience with chocolope and many other sativa dominant hybrids of the day.....


not th at your hybrid isn't worth getting stronger... it is...anythig over 80% sativa is worth trying to further selectively breed... so I"m all for whatever endevors you go into with this strain.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

I dont see how you come up with these arbitrary percentages...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Phenotype changes based on location, my plant is not going to look the same grown in my climate as it would yours, or its natural climate for that matter.


----------



## cannofbliss (Nov 27, 2011)

poplars said:


> afropips doesn't send out seeds anymore atleast that's what everyone else is saying....
> 
> 
> yeah it sucks but i think their site is still open directly, but not too sure if they ship anymore either  oh and if you happen to know any Brazilians the the landrace manga rosa is extreemly good...
> ...


----------



## cannofbliss (Nov 27, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Phenotype changes based on location, my plant is not going to look the same grown in my climate as it would yours, or its natural climate for that matter.


just chiming in here lol and that is definitely true... and besides tiny variations in genetics it also depends upon atmospheric conditions like... barometric pressures and relative humidity which really factors in greatly on leaf size and shape as well...


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Nov 27, 2011)

One of the cleanest sativa highs ever for me at least was dj short's F13. In one to two words--- uplifting/energizing.
A strain that I don't think's been mentioned yet but deserves some notice is Sensi Seeds Durban, wooh better than espresso in the morning!

You know who doesn't get enough love? Gage Green. Especially their Grape Stomper. 
Although most of their strains are indica they do have a sativa strain called Candy Drop.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 28, 2011)

Not sure how pure Nebula is, but I'm smoking on a retarded good pheno that's been cured for 2 months and it's potent as hell, tasty as hell (LIMES!) and it's definitely a sativa... happy day 

Leaves just coated in crystals.


----------



## poplars (Nov 28, 2011)

FriendlyTokez said:


> One of the cleanest sativa highs ever for me at least was dj short's F13. In one to two words--- uplifting/energizing.
> A strain that I don't think's been mentioned yet but deserves some notice is Sensi Seeds Durban, wooh better than espresso in the morning!
> 
> You know who doesn't get enough love? Gage Green. Especially their Grape Stomper.
> Although most of their strains are indica they do have a sativa strain called Candy Drop.


 durbans been mentioned several times here but I don't think I'm gonna drop the money and risk its purity.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Pops, I was thinking, you should head down south in January, and smoke some of this APG, so I can get your first hand opinion of it


----------



## poplars (Nov 29, 2011)

if I was a big fan of going down south and it was easy for me I would.... but I'm not and it isn't ya know.......


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2011)

poplars said:


> if I was a big fan of going down south and it was easy for me I would.... but I'm not and it isn't ya know.......


southern california i meant, lol.


----------



## Tucsonlongbuds (Dec 1, 2011)

My oldest and favorite sativa is called Mozambique poison or something like that. Powerful stuff from what i can remember. Had that old time taste and made u see trails and mess your head up something good. 
I am such a noob grower with a small indoor tent that I wouldnt attempt it but reading over this tread just a little it seems like what you want.


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm probably sooo late, and somebody has already asked. But has anyone tried Malawi Gold from Holy Smokes?>>>http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/holy-smoke-seeds-malawi-gold-regular/prod_3739.html

Keen to give it a go, only comes in regulars though, but 12 seeds.


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 1, 2011)

iharvested and smoke that pure mexi i grew that i posted a pic of in here. very euphoric and spacey high.


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 2, 2011)

bump anyone with malawi gold info? alternative seed banks?


----------



## poplars (Dec 2, 2011)

not that I've found or trust... if someone has one they trust post on up...maybe hazey grapes knows ?


----------



## althor (Dec 2, 2011)

a little dash of info about malawi from High-grade seeds...

https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/481525-highgrade-seeds-9.html


----------



## boxingfan21 (Dec 3, 2011)

pickmybud said:


> I have been checking out this strain. Looks pretty sweet.
> 
> http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=GHFX10-hsno


Fuck greenhouse ads, show us something tangible


----------



## genuity (Dec 3, 2011)

@pops
more info on GGG colombian black...>>https://gagegreen.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=353


----------



## boxingfan21 (Dec 3, 2011)

poplars said:


> I mean I wanna get those sativas that have straight up hallucinogenic effects mostly, I'm hella interested in that... I also need a wirey sativa because I find myself demotivated during the day from all these indica crosses... I love smoking weed all day but man I need a balance ya know...


I hear yah man... Sativa is dawning; as people want to get shit DONE in their life instead of being couch locked by a fucking Indica, which is not bad at night time, hence the stereotype of pot heads are fucking lazy turds. Sativa Is It.


----------



## boxingfan21 (Dec 3, 2011)

TheFaintingGoat said:


> I understand what you mean, but as far as duration of high, clarity, trippiness, no crash and burn and no fatigue...that to me is as close to sativa that I've gotten. And like I said, 16 weeks on mine and I didn't notice ANY indica qualities. What exactly is not sativa-like about it? And what specifically are you looking for "high-wise?" if you don't mind me asking.


What strain are you referring too? This is EXACTLY the kind of sativa I'm looking for... I need that shit...

Nevermind... I got it...


----------



## Jack Scalpel (Dec 3, 2011)

Most of the original sativa strains have been bred out and are not the same anymore. The crossing of sativa from central and south america, s.e. asia, parts of India, and africa with Indica from afghanistan and pakistan brought out the first main strains like Northern lights. 
Youd probably have to go to these indigenous homes of the equatorial sativas to acquire them! lol I read recently how a well known breeder (although his name escapes me) was trying to breed s.e. asian sativa x south american sativa than afghani x F1 from the sativa cross. Just messing with genetics. We can make some super weed i believe with selective breeding. I.E. the common dog. Look at how man has changed the genetics of canines from their origins as a wolf! cool stuff! oh i just wanted to tell people something i learned, whatever is first in the genetic desc. (like , Indica x sativa,) means indica mother x male sativa. Just thought some peep might like to learn something. see ya


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 4, 2011)

man theres still plenty of pure sativa in mexico.. ya'll dont believe me but yall will see..


----------



## poplars (Dec 4, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> man theres still plenty of pure sativa in mexico.. ya'll dont believe me but yall will see..


yep I still got those beans you sent me so if anything I"ll be able to prove it by germin em and takin pics.... shit aint gona be long now. start germin in january.


----------



## boxingfan21 (Dec 4, 2011)

hazey grapes said:


> preach it brother! preach it! you don't know how many trolls i've had to argue with in 2 forums before this one because i STARTED OUT smoking california grown columbian gold and INSTANTLY hated "never gets you anything close to high" indicas as soon as they invaded. my mantra is _"get me high or fuck off & die!"_ and i've told probably a couple dozen dealers just that by now the second they give me a peep of drama over their $50 an EIGTH schwag when i was paying just $40 a QUARTER for gold one year before the invasion.
> 
> i get annoyed by people who refuse to acknowledge that in most markets, you can't find gear that gets you high ANYWHERE. in parts of NY, all you can get is variations on afghani! i'm talking shit is soooooooooo lame, you can't even find a decent mid like blueberry! the more trolls i argue with, the more pissed i get with indica's polluting every single corner of the weed universe and even after telling the story of how i stopped talking to a cousin i grew up with for bugging out and threatening me because i honestly told him i was not at all impressed with his same old same stony "sticky bud" when he honestly believed _"all weed is exactly the same!"_ and didn't want to hear shit about how real gold smoked.
> 
> ...


 Man fuck... and I drank some busches not too long ago because I'm a broke mother fucker. I'm glad you speak truth for It speaks for Itself.


----------



## Unnk (Dec 4, 2011)

theirs plenty of satty in ny


my o haze is still around there for sure 

and the o haze i had was the raciest sativa i had besides phnom penh from reefer but reefer is out of the game now


----------



## canefan (Dec 5, 2011)

Well for fans of Sannie and his crew, they just introduced a pure sativa (Columbian Gold x Jamacian Lambsbread). Both are landrace sativa strains which were produced by Professor P working with Sannie. Mine are in the mail this morning. This is a f1 hybrid so for all the pollen chuckers and breeders this should give a nice selection to pick from when grown out.


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2011)

yep just another one of those things that I don't feel like paying money I don't have for it. but that's good though, should spread sativa around petty good with people like that.


----------



## axis (Dec 12, 2011)

i live in india, can send u landraces , if anyones interested hit me up !


----------



## vapor85 (Dec 12, 2011)

axis said:


> i live in india, can send u landraces , if anyones interested hit me up !


Really? Are you sure you're not a policeman from the USA looking for some one stupid enough to give you their address?


----------



## axis (Dec 15, 2011)

lololololololololololololololol. yes i am.


----------



## vapor85 (Dec 15, 2011)

axis said:


> lololololololololololololololol. yes i am.



Just checking


----------



## purklize (Dec 15, 2011)

> *Well for fans of Sannie and his crew, they just introduced a pure sativa (Columbian Gold x Jamacian Lambsbread). Both are landrace sativa strains which were produced by Professor P working with Sannie. Mine are in the mail this morning. This is a f1 hybrid so for all the pollen chuckers and breeders this should give a nice selection to pick from when grown out. *


*

*Let me know how this goes! I'm very interested in this one. You should do a grow log!


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 16, 2011)

so whats up man?


----------



## beans davis (Dec 18, 2011)

dababydroman said:


> man theres still plenty of pure sativa in mexico.. ya'll dont believe me but yall will see..


I believe you.It's a fact,ther'e pure sativas all over southern Mexico.


----------



## Madjag (Jan 11, 2012)

A veteran farmer named "Heads Up" on this forum has grown Malawi 99 from Afropips:

*https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/326550-afropips.html*


----------



## poplars (Jan 11, 2012)

if you had read the thread yu would know that afropips isn't in biz anymore, or so everyone says.


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 11, 2012)

damn poplars i thought you said you were sending the fairy myway?


----------



## Madjag (Jan 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> if you had read the thread yu would know that afropips isn't in biz anymore, or so everyone says.


True, but if you search through many seedbanks you'll see that Afropips is still available from several of them. 
Check Goldenseed.net for Afropips. They recently got Malawi 99 to me which is Malawi Gold crossed with Cindy99, a killer psychoactive, zooming high. Big THCV.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> i've been looking all around and I seriously can't find any pure sativa seeds... some claim original haze and shit, but whats up with this? you can find thousands of nearly pure indicas, but you can't find shit for pure sativa.I know there's a lot more potential in sativa than what people give credit for, I've been seeking out anything from wirey sativas to borderline hallucinogenic sativas... any of you come across any seeds of these elusive weeds???


seedfinder lists 202 sativa strains from 100 to 150 days flower i would be pretty sure those at 120 day + dont have too much indica in them, if any


----------



## poplars (Jan 13, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> seedfinder lists 202 sativa strains from 100 to 150 days flower i would be pretty sure those at 120 day + dont have too much indica in them, if any
> 
> View attachment 1996152



posts like these don't really represent what this thread is all about... but thanks anyways


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 14, 2012)

poplars said:


> posts like these don't really represent what this thread is all about... but thanks anyways


Well i am sorry sir, perhaps you could explain yourself more clearly, and in greater detail, then i may be able to assist you
good luck with whatever its is you are seeking

peace skunkd0c


----------



## poplars (Jan 14, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> Well i am sorry sir, perhaps you could explain yourself more clearly, and in greater detail, then i may be able to assist you
> good luck with whatever its is you are seeking
> 
> peace skunkd0c


sweet I was hoping you would respond like this  

I'm seeking a more personalized response such as . . . actual personal experience with a strain truly getting you a more pure sativa high than anything you've ever had.


I feel that if we start from this basis, and work to the middle, we'll have some FINE ass sativa strains that most everyone will enjoy


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.malberry.net/


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 14, 2012)

by sativa high, you mean up racy speedy, or, perhaps more psychedelic ? 
what kind of high are you really looking for ..? searching for the holy grail lol 

i tend to grow hybrids, that are sativa dominated 
the Jamaican grape i have has a very nice speedy high i find myself tidying up or cleaning alot when i smoke it lol

i had a sativa dom pheno of sweettooh, that was more on the trippy side

i have a nice mango haze cross that is on the mild trippy side too

although, i find that after smoking any plant for a while, the effect pretty much becomes similar
and i overall focus more on flavours , i just love tasty weed, weather its indica or sativa, that just my preference 

i do like weed that gives that strong physical trippy feeling in the body its the same sensations you get from acid when it first hits 
the sweetooth and the incense haze pheno of angelheart both give me that feeling its great! 

peace m8, i hope you find the holy grail


----------



## poplars (Jan 14, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> by sativa high, you mean up racy speedy, or, perhaps more psychedelic ?
> what kind of high are you really looking for ..? searching for the holy grail lol
> 
> i tend to grow hybrids, that are sativa dominated
> ...


honestly I'm going for both... the super psychedelic hgh and the super speedy high... I lack both in the strains I currently have... so I'm definitely interested in getting both.


guess I kind of am looking for the holy grail.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 14, 2012)

Speaking of grails....
You sativa lovers seen Neville s "grail haze " thread @ MNS.
http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice/4345-grail-ultimate-haze-hybrid-350.html#post147845
Neville is trying to remake the haze from modern plants.
Many @ MNS forums senior members sent in unique strains for consideration.
(Mullimbimby madness, Oregon purp Thai, Hawaiian, kariba african, oxacan mexi an more)


----------



## poplars (Jan 14, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Speaking of grails....
> You sativa lovers seen Neville s "grail haze " thread @ MNS.
> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice/4345-grail-ultimate-haze-hybrid-350.html#post147845
> Neville is trying to remake the haze from modern plants.
> ...



very interesting!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Unnk (Jan 14, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Speaking of grails....
> You sativa lovers seen Neville s "grail haze " thread @ MNS.
> http://www.mrnice.nl/forum/4-talk-shantibaba-mrnice/4345-grail-ultimate-haze-hybrid-350.html#post147845
> Neville is trying to remake the haze from modern plants.
> ...



the second those seeds are even conceived ill be all over the site waiting for the day their released


every sativa queen i can get in the garden is a pluss


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 19, 2012)

I think it may be avside project from Nev.
Not sue if they will be sold threw MNS.

Ps
I believe MNS forums are gone for good.


----------



## poplars (Jan 19, 2012)

bummer. well I guess between the philipine sativa, mexi sativa, coco and one hit sativas, I should have some interesting shit to try this year sativa wise..... as well as kali mist.


----------



## beans davis (Jan 19, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> man theres still plenty of pure sativa in mexico.. ya'll dont believe me but yall will see..


Babydro landrace sativas from Oaxaca & Guerrero are still there.Red,green & gold.You need to know someone down there to get them.No seedbank has them.
Farmers in Mexico are growing hybrids for cartels now .They have no choice.I see more & more hybrids each year.

Were you looking for these sativas?


----------



## dababydroman (Jan 20, 2012)

they dont just grow the hybrids, trust me. they still grow plenty of the pure shit as well.

and no im not looking for them. i have them.


----------



## beans davis (Jan 20, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> they dont just grow the hybrids, trust me. they still grow plenty of the pure shit as well.
> 
> and no im not looking for them. i have them.


You are 100% correct my friend,i have them as well a red haired Oaxacan a Guerreran gold and a green and some kind of hybrid.
I grew up by the Mexican border and have friends in southern Mex.
These strains have very long flower take till middle or end of December outdoors in Tex.

The red Oaxacan being the best the Acapulco gold next and the green is very nice too.

No they don't just grow the hybrids but they are leaning in that direction,i see 100s of lbs each year from Mex and more and more are hybrids.

I've been running the Mex border for 35yrs we use to have an import export buisness in Miguel Aleman.
Things have changed.


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 20, 2012)

God I wish Marijuana was legal all over the world. It makes me sad that some strains are lost forever or not cared for properly. Id love to see some of those Mexican sativas in flower. I would think there would be more national pride in taking care of your homeland's treasures. Hey beans, do you regularly grow those old school Sativas or are they for special occasions and crosses only?


----------



## beans davis (Jan 23, 2012)

bundee1 said:


> God I wish Marijuana was legal all over the world. It makes me sad that some strains are lost forever or not cared for properly. Id love to see some of those Mexican sativas in flower. I would think there would be more national pride in taking care of your homeland's treasures. Hey beans, do you regularly grow those old school Sativas or are they for special occasions and crosses only?


I dont grow them b/c of the stretch and flower times,I thru away about 30 of these seeds 6 months ago.
I talked to my friend in Mex and he's suppose to get me some seeds from a purple sativa from the state of Durango grown near the city of Torreon.
I've never fooled with Mex weed grown this far north.
IT's supose to be good.


----------



## bundee1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Its funny how far strains travelled before the internet. I know you used to have to know soneone or work in the biz to get primo shit but chance and bud love have let me smoke some Colombian Red, some Jamaican stuff that smelled and tasted like Pineapples and had me laughingall night.I was up in the northeast in my early smoking days and thanks to cool people I got to taste that nice stuff.


----------



## apax (Feb 11, 2012)

U would properly need to be looking at a pure african sativa landrace


----------



## apax (Feb 11, 2012)

FriendlyTokez said:


> One of the cleanest sativa highs ever for me at least was dj short's F13. In one to two words--- uplifting/energizing.
> A strain that I don't think's been mentioned yet but deserves some notice is Sensi Seeds Durban, wooh better than espresso in the morning!
> 
> You know who doesn't get enough love? Gage Green. Especially their Grape Stomper.
> Although most of their strains are indica they do have a sativa strain called Candy Drop.



Am from africa , and most plants here gives u a speedy high my fav is DP , CONGO AND Malawi !


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 11, 2012)

i've got FOUR holy smokes seeds' malawi golds sunbathing! cross your fingers for me. i hope it's the real deal! i KNOW already that despite it's description for being indoor bred, eldorado likes to stretch. that's my other IBL, but i've got a lot of theoretically sativa doms in their too and am gonna SCROG it all.

haze skunk might not be an IBL, but it sure smokes like one to me. it's trippier than kali mist big time and less speedy if not as trippy as columbian gold. i'm hoping that my thai skunks are in the same ballpark and would really be happy if they either tasted better or were trippier. i think the haze skunk at least was bred with something close to a cheese pheno.

i also hope that jack's cleaner acts like a trippy sativa as per it's description. at 9 weeks flowering time with a lemony flavor, i think that will become my workhorse replacing haze skunk.

i just can't wait to get on to the sampling phase! oh... both of my mulawi gold freebies and one of my mozambique poison freebies that i got along with 2 extra malawi golds got wiped out by drying out or mold (i gotta get another humidity dome and quit cramming 30 or so pellets in one at a time & give everything more buffer to start) but i stil have 1 mozambique regular i'm hoping has a vagina.

i'll let y'all know if holy smokes is HOLY SHIT! asap

asia too has some of the most bitchin' sativas between highland thai, vietnamese blackseed, cambodian and even burmese. it's just that IBLs are only sought by the small minority of us growers who don't give a flying fuck about how fast & much a strain yields and who only want the best buzz possible. even then, many, like me, are willing to settle for sativa dominants for practicality sake.

some day, i think i want to test drive gage green's columbian gold. at up to 17 weeks, that sounds like the real deal and i'd put real gold up against anything the entire eurasian continent has to throw down. i haven't had any other IBLs than gold, but love that lighter than air feeling buzz it gave that NOTHING i've smoked since including some prime gear has offered no matter how potent or trippy.

it's looking like all is not lost yet. besides gage green's gold (isn't that called alliteration?), there's an auction site that might have already been mentioned here that has had real panama red as well as a sick strain called black haze, both of which are in the 17 week range. add the "his shit's for real!" feedback i've seen for ace seeds' gear, and there's reason to hope that there's still time to preserve the titans.

first up for me though is getting a headstash. if my malawi gold, mozambique poison and eldorado all deliver, so much the better, but when i have surplus... i wanna upgrade to highland thai, columbian gold, black haze, panama red, or cambodian. i'll give cheap mekong haze a 2nd chance now that i have a humidity dome as i don't think sativas like the cold much and have seen much better sprouting rates now that i have one.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 11, 2012)

i got yer sativas right here!


uploaded another postage stamp


----------



## althor (Feb 11, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> i got yer sativas right here!
> View attachment 2051931
> 
> uploaded another postage stamp



Wow, man, considering you just started those a few nights ago, thats down right amazing. I mean not as amazing as how fast you were able to germ/plant/sprout, but still amazing.

I think you are the only person in history of the world who was able to germ/plant/sprout seeds in 1.5 hours. And now you have a good 1-2 weeks worth of growth on some of those babies in like 2 days. Absolutely unbelievable (it really is).


Here is a quote from our friend Hazey from 1 year ago about his ONLY ever attempted grow....


"yes, i have never grown bud before this year and have wasted literally hundreds of beans (possibly even over 1,000 including dead bagseed) but in that time, i've also experienced a wide range of freshly grown low potency leaf with a buzz i'll take over the greedy fucks & evil corporate sponsored indicrap on the streets every time any day. i lived in the moment in spite myself. the impossible to obtain on the streets non couchlocking high i've gotten is equally impossible to resist DESPITE the FACT that hallucinogens are non-addictive. (shit! fuck! you can't rope your customers into addiction and lethargy on hallucinogens!) LOL
i ALMOST pulled it off on my 1st grow as i planned on cloning my 3 8 miles high & 1 urban poisoin gal whose 1st buds i sampled not knowing that buds = nodes and you need nodes to grow cuttings (i've forgotten more about growing than most people probably know, literally having re-read my 3 x 1980s grow guides several times each and my MJ botany book 2-3 times too.)
i might piss everyone else off by not meeting their expectations of a big harvest, but i have no fucking regrets whatsoever. all the time i was undermining my own self (other than sativas, i have no impulse control problems, honest) i was actually getting high which is virtrually impossible to do on the streets. if i get run over by a bus tomorrow, then the haze skunk i've mowed down to a banzai will not have gone to waste. tomorrow doesn't exist where sativas & i are concerned. NOTHING and i mean NOTHING in life gives me that much pleasure or ever will.
now i'm off to snip some more bottom bud, ingrown leaf & tops to make more colas or if my haze skunks last "tops" aren't perking up, i'll put that one out of it's misery and i will get another 3-4 hours or more of _"shit! life CAN be fucking wonderful!""
_"i just finished my haze skunk gal last night. when she got about 2 1/2 feet tall, i just started mowing her down from the top to create a level top to encourage flowering and by the time i got down to the bottom buds, was smoking the most potent bud yet. "

That came after 5 years of claimed grows, he finally admitted the truth. Even then only ONE made it to flowering that he cut down and smoked up 3 weeks old. He actually talks about smoking LOW POTENCY LEAF. Which is why he only had one make it to flowering, he cut them down in veg and smoked the leaves.

Keep in mind this is the same grow he claims to have "crossed" where all of his A11 x C99 seeds came from.
What a complete liar.

I could show you quotes like this ALL day long. Lie after lie, contradiction after contradiction. I would link you to it but its from another grow site.

This is a classic case of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebral_hypoxia

Its also why, when he actually does smoke a real bud, he freaks out and doesnt like it. He doesnt even know that what he likes isnt "high" and when he gets "high" he thinks its wrong.


I especially like this reply from skunkpatronus...

 This is the funniest pile of shit I ever read. Pot ADHD, can't let it flower, smokes it before it's budding.....

And this is the same guy that writes grow reports and tells others what to do and why? Oh my.

Moral to the story, Hazey Grapes was promptly banned. This is the very last grow site on the web who hasnt banned him.


----------



## poplars (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been trying to get my hands on golden tiger from ace seeds, it seems to be the best seedbank sativa you can find right now... I'm just having issues with international transfers and shit, hopefully I can get that worked out soon


----------



## vapor85 (Feb 11, 2012)

I just started some golden tiger seeds...i'm very excited to see how they turn out.


----------



## poplars (Feb 11, 2012)

vapor85 said:


> I just started some golden tiger seeds...i'm very excited to see how they turn out.


make sure you keep your males and make seeds.


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 11, 2012)

althor said:


> Wow, man, considering you just started those a few nights ago, thats down right amazing. I mean not as amazing as how fast you were able to germ/plant/sprout, but still amazing.
> 
> I think you are the only person in history of the world who was able to germ/plant/sprout seeds in 1.5 hours. And now you have a good 1-2 weeks worth of growth on some of those babies in like 2 days. Absolutely unbelievable (it really is).
> 
> ...


Wow man don't know what to make of that, hes either full of shit or you have a obsession with hazy grapes


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 11, 2012)

obsession... followed me here from another FORUM at the beck and call of one of this one's troll butt buddy clubbers and hangs on to my every word like glen close in heat. they're particularly obsessed with my being unimpressed with barney's creeper stone cat piss on grapes and flowers early pheno LSD or the fact that i named it in a thread about "indoor sativas" (not meaning IBLs, but strains that get you high like sativas) because although it wasn't trippy as described, it had some degree of psychoactivity in it's buzz with the lead eye high it started out with. then, they go around spreading the LIE that i tell everyone it's an IBL when i explained what i meant in my very next reply in the original thread (i have it bookmarked in case they try to repeat that lie like a broken record) as well as make false claims that my pictures are stolen despite not being able to provide the high res originals i keep when i DO take a picture which i don't really care to fucking do actually because outside of here where people actually DO give smoke reports, the ONLY fucking thing i give a shit about. the ONLY reason i'm taking pics now, and consistently using my "columbian gold honoring backdrop" is for_* "STFU and get a life loser"*_ ammo.

i also have a huge attitude about how greedy fucks only grow indicrap EVERYWHERE and step on anyone's neck that tries to get me to go with the program so i rub people who SHOULD have a guilt complex about how they take excessive money for schwag the wrong way.

i personally don't give a fuck who likes me and who doesn't. they aren't doing jack shit to get me high, so they have nothing to say worth hearing. 

i take that back... everyone sharing their experiences with different strains that actually get you high as i expect many of the ones i'm testing in my quest for the closest thing to an authentic columbian gold buzz as possible (or not for that matter steering me away from stony strains like jilly bean that i have no interest in really) help a lot just as i hope to help those seeking an alternative to the greed some defend as territory find stuff like haze skunk or delicious grapey good super cali haze getting the actual lowdown on which ain't easy, even when you beg some fool obsessed with taking pics and notes on nutrient levels and temps by the minute but that's too stupid to be able to pull an accurate smoke report out of their ass to save their lives and that think "this shit is dank!" actually means something more than "this is some stony bullshit you don't ever want to grow"

i might have an attitude, and i repeat info from things i've read and SOURCE in my replies, or copy and paste big chunks of info in different threads so i don't have to keep tyoing it over and over again, but i don't lie. if i say my LSD plant was NOT the trippy sativa sounding plant described but that it smokes more like skunk #1 with a stronger KO stone, you can take that as a fact or fuck off and mute me and suck troll dick. LOL

i don't hesitate to mute instigating losers myself. i think that really iggies iggy too. they didn't get enough attention growing up.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 11, 2012)

i hope at least HERE, in THIS thread that i feel more at home in, there isn't a lot of sympathy for indicas playing the victim. LOL


----------



## poplars (Feb 11, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> obsession... followed me here from another FORUM at the beck and call of one of this one's troll butt buddy clubbers and hangs on to my every word like glen close in heat. they're particularly obsessed with my being unimpressed with barney's creeper stone cat piss on grapes and flowers early pheno LSD or the fact that i named it in a thread about "indoor sativas" (not meaning IBLs, but strains that get you high like sativas) because although it wasn't trippy as described, it had some degree of psychoactivity in it's buzz with the lead eye high it started out with. then, they go around spreading the LIE that i tell everyone it's an IBL when i explained what i meant in my very next reply in the original thread (i have it bookmarked in case they try to repeat that lie like a broken record) as well as make false claims that my pictures are stolen despite not being able to provide the high res originals i keep when i DO take a picture which i don't really care to fucking do actually because outside of here where people actually DO give smoke reports, the ONLY fucking thing i give a shit about. the ONLY reason i'm taking pics now, and consistently using my "columbian gold honoring backdrop" is for_* "STFU and get a life loser"*_ ammo.
> 
> i also have a huge attitude about how greedy fucks only grow indicrap EVERYWHERE and step on anyone's neck that tries to get me to go with the program so i rub people who SHOULD have a guilt complex about how they take excessive money for schwag the wrong way.
> 
> ...



hazey ignore the haters and they'll stop comin.


now, what do you think of golden tiger??


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 11, 2012)

i have no idea. i've never tried it, but there's at least one grower here that swears by ace seeds' gear and that has tried to inspire me to try it which i will when i have some headstash as well as getting some SCROGging experience and can try fussier stuff like the full moon highland thais i have that are too much hassle in a regular garden with a lot of other strains.

i was more interested in that chinese indoor hybrid they have for getting easy results indoors.

i kind of wanted to stealth some IBLs outdoors this year, but it's hard finding any place where people don't wander. anywhere you go, you see footprints or beer bottles and in one great old unused little field bordered by trees i thought i discovered, i was bummed to see flower pots in one corner.

as long as i find something in my gear that gets me high i'll be happy and i expect to do just that with almost everything except the masterkush mids. my goal is to have cash crappers start begging to buy my stuff and give them the "nah uh... not for sale!" LOL that, and to wreck their biz when anyone i toss some bud to spreads the seeds to their peeps so they don't need dealers anymore.
*
WEED R THE C99 NO SCENT!
WEED R THE C99 NO SCENT!*


----------



## vapor85 (Feb 11, 2012)

poplars said:


> make sure you keep your males and make seeds.


Not a bad idea... I was already planning on using the best male to pollinate one of my favorite sativa dominate strains, so why not make some F2 beans of the Golden Tiger. It's not really possible to have too many seeds right? 

I also started a pack of Blue Mountain Jamaican from Cannabiogen so it's gonna be a good year.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 11, 2012)

seeds are good! if you have seeds, you can always have weed and you help others get their own too and probably get better stuff than they're buying elsewhere. not only that, but i think getting knocked up makes your plants happier. oh yeah... when you make a cross too, there's some pride that you have something unique no one else does.

i don't know that i'll ever grow sinsemilla. there's no reason to. seeds don't hurt THC levels. they only add to bud weight, but if you're not selling it, all seeds do is make breaking buds apart to smoke a little more time consuming. i always like getting buds that are seeded myself. back in the 90s, i had 30 different sourced strains easy ranging from one flat out roadkill skunk through a full range of hybrids up to more than half a dozen DIFFERENT mexican commercials with the two peppery and not unlike original kali mist tasting beans i named spicy as my most prized, though 3-4 or the other mexcoms were great even in brick form.


----------



## poplars (Feb 11, 2012)

meh I totally disagree on the seeded bud. I pollinate ONE BRANCH of every plant, I still grow sensimillia


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 11, 2012)

more seeds = more weed.

not just that, but if you're breeding, it gives you more to select from for that 1 in 1,000 gal. most people would rather smoke sinse for sure, but unless you're growing some annoying rock nug you need pliers to smoke, it's not really much trouble to break a bud up and collect the seeds. having a lot also helps if you store them a long time. it's sad when you only have a couple dozen seeds but they've all gotten to old to pop. 

i tend to do the exact opposite of everyone else anyways. growing sinse would be out of character for me.


----------



## poplars (Feb 11, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> more seeds = more weed.
> 
> not just that, but if you're breeding, it gives you more to select from for that 1 in 1,000 gal. most people would rather smoke sinse for sure, but unless you're growing some annoying rock nug you need pliers to smoke, it's not really much trouble to break a bud up and collect the seeds. having a lot also helps if you store them a long time. it's sad when you only have a couple dozen seeds but they've all gotten to old to pop.
> 
> i tend to do the exact opposite of everyone else anyways. growing sinse would be out of character for me.


yeah you obviously are the opposite of everyone else. I'm not even gonna get into the debate of more seeds = more weed....


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 12, 2012)

I have read somewere that seeded weed produces more resin glands. As for bud weight Surely the seeded female will put the majority of her energy into the seeds? The seeds are gonna make the buds heavier thats for sure.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 12, 2012)

> *I have read somewere that seeded weed produces more resin glands. As for bud weight Surely the seeded female will put the majority of her energy into the seeds? The seeds are gonna make the buds heavier thats for sure. *


well, the general scientific consensus is that seeded bud probably has less resin as, like you said, all a female plant wants to do is reproduce and will put all the energy she can into making seeds and that one of the reasons sinse gets so sticky is that the ladies are trying as hard as they can to catch some pollen and get knocked up, but i've had mexican BRICK that was seeded that kicks ANY indica sinse's ass 10x around the block for actually getting me high and have had more than one seeded bud that suffered little for potency. potency is overrated. it's just one of the tools of the bogus indica trade's FAKE "bag appeal" propaganda. 

"_*look at all that resin! why would you EVER want to smoke that fluffy columbian gold with it's tiny hairs?" 

"um... because it gets me high and your schwag doesn't maybe?!" *_LOL 

i defy ANYONE who looks at columbian gold and sizes it up as having "no bag appeal" to actually smoke it and say it lacks potency and keep a straight face because 4 one hitters of that will fuck you up and put you in a corner curled up in a fetal position trying to make the room stop spinning! quality matters more than quantity. i've also smoked some sticky bud that was actually pissweak too.

the THC profile matters way more than potency to me. i LOVED 8 miles high's mellow buzz! it had quality more than quantity. i have nothing but contempt for sticky stoner buds that put you to sleep after a couple hits. what good is potency if you're not even awake to enjoy it? maybe plants making seeds are going to be a LITTLE less resinous, but they sure as fuck aren't going to turn into ruderalis. my SEEDED C99 gals were plenty sticky and got me high as fuck. i had no potency issues whatsoever to speak of. i'm inclined to think that seeded plants make pretty close to the same amount of resin per seed bract as sinsemillia, only they might not make as much bud weight.


> *yeah you obviously are the opposite of everyone else. I'm not even gonna get into the debate of more seeds = more weed.*


 not EVERYONE, just the majority and as far as i'm concerned, the more people that agree on something, the more likely it is to be fucked up. global warming, for example, is caused by the MAJORITY who refuse to accept their part in destroying the planet and switch to mass transit or *gasp* becoming a pedestrian because they're more concerned about competing and keeping up with the jonses which ultimately is the driving (pun intended) force behind just about every stupid fucking thing mob mentality go with the flow sheep do. the "might makes right" argument holds little weight with me

that's my whole point in growing SEEDED bud, undermining the greed based indica domininant suck ass market that actively PREVENTS anyone who buys from getting high. i'm fighting an evil empire here in my small go against the flow way. i'm empowering the disenfranchised who WANT to get high or who never have even been able to at the expense of the greedy "you'll take what i sell you and STFU!" cookie cutter clone dealers that count on everyone's apathy and towing the line like good little toadies.

there ain't nuthin' wrong with doing the opposite of everyone else. the masses are useless stupid fucks. the world wouldn't be where it is now if most people weren't scared little conformists afraid of standing out in the crowd.

weed with seeds is just another part of my "getting back to nature & fuck industrialized society" ethos. i'm doing my thing the natural organic way. plants are people too to me. if they can make me happy, it's only right that i return the favor and share their love with the world. if i don't fight the powers that be, not many others will have the balls to though i KNOW there are plenty of growers out there who at the very least aren't in it for the money and some of them like the idea of hooking others up with seeds.

seeds aren't the enemy... the greedy indicas only mindset is. as there's virtually no access to the masses for getting high, i'm doing a public service here and undermining oppression. LOL

now i need to go get a superhero costume to feed my delusions of grandeur!

_*"ganjaman! stronger than a mexican brick! able to leap over large dogs because it isn't stoned. faster than a couchlocked stoner! his identity a secret because he wears glasses and a hat!"*_ LOL oh that always bothered me about clark kent as a kid. are you people fucking stoopid?! clark kent is superman! close your eyes and listen to his fucking voice at least! feckin' morons!
[video=youtube;d0QVvbhMm24]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0QVvbhMm24[/video]
i WANTED to find the parody clip from mystery men where one of the characters try to argue that captain amazing is really lance the lawyer.


----------



## poplars (Feb 12, 2012)

I wish you would take the trollish tones out of your posts. I love indica, and many others do to. just because of theunfortunate aspects of prohibition and supply and demand, this is why this happened, not INDICA> but because of PROHIBITION.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 12, 2012)

to a degree, YES, but a lot of it too is purely about greed because you CAN grow superior strains that get you high indoors. we DO have that technology, believe it or not! it's just greedy dealers are locked into a gimme gimme gimme mindset and don't want to give up an inch on yield in the name of superior product.


> *Me personally, I'm not a (heavy) indica person - but I have my reasons. Mainly because I have clinically diagnosed neurological problems... I'm sure you know enough at med's as to why sativa's help me better. I had the same issues with my "old" dealer before I became legal. A few times I would get a good sativa and request that he ask for it again. He would yell at me giving me all kinds of shit about how it wasn't that good, and sativas take too long to grow, are stringy with no bag appeal, etc.*


buddy232

i really don't get people who try to twist my contempt for the THOUSANDS of cookie cutter dealers who REFUSE to grow anything remotely sativa that gets you high even a little with contempt for med users and people that actually prefer getting stoned. when the day comes that THEY are kicked to the curb and denied THIER needs and wants, then i'll rant about sativa growers refusing to supply their demands.

i really don't understand why so many take it personally that i'm fighting an unjust system that's biased against those of us who want absolutely NOTHING to do with indicas when i'm not dropping any names and am only talking about the big picture. i also don't get how said people REFUSE to look at the FACTS and simply say _"you know, you're right. you CAN'T get high anywhere on the streets no matter how much you beg and plead or even offer anyone that does get get you high with a freebie. i feel for ya. it's not right that ONLY stoners get what they want while high flyers get nothing but the fuck you!"_

unlike those that take my stance against an unfair system as trolling, i DO believe in fairness and try to help stoners find good indicas when that's what they want or need. where were you all the times i've suggested NL#5 to stoners or hashberry & white castle to those looking for stankest strains?

i DEMAND a world where EVERYONE's needs are met, not just stoners. you might not like how sick and fucking tired i am of wasting thousands of dollars and 25 years buying greedy fucks SUVs and big screens, but nothing you can say to try and twist the facts or turn it into a popularity contest can change the FACT that virtually no one growing weed for profit has any real concern for public service and superior product when it affects their bottom line. no one that's ever stolen my money has ever gotten me high since the mid 80s and no one that has gotten me high (very rare) has ever taken a penny from me or allowed me to buy from them.

if you defend the status quo, then you're just another fascist as far as i'm concerned or at the very least, a spineless sheep who never stands up for what's right ever and who attacks anyone who makes waves trying to fix things, kinda like fox news watching scumbag fidiots. LOL that's right, i'm a bleeding heart liberal do gooder, only unlike my "bretheren", i don't kiss ass and avoid confrontation thus enabling scum to feel empowered. the more power hungry you are in any way, the more i wanna be the one to knock you on your ass and put you in your place. i've stood my ground against CROWDS of bullies threatening to kill me more than once only to see the pieces of shit's resolve vanish once they see i'm not afraid and that i've marked the original instigator for death before the rest can finish me off. that's just the kind of person i am. the more a mob tries to flex on me, the deeper i dig my heels and say bring it bitch.

sativa smokers are actually in the MAJORITY BTW. given the choice, about 55% of people would rather get high and about 20% of us don't want anything to do with indicrap ever. sadly, a majority of THOSE people are go with the flow sellout sheep afraid to speak up & fight back against the forces of greed. i just have the kind of personality that i don't care how many assholes i gotta fight when i'm right and standing up for what's right never does anything but make stupid ass sheep rally against you protecting wolves. i have zero respect for authority and am no more impressed by mobs. the sad thing is instigators, the REAL trolls, who talk about people personally which you'll never see me do until someone tests my personal space, are snivelling cowards always looking for butt buddies trying to use fear and intimidation which just doesn't work on me.

if you don't believe in free speech, then you're just a commie fascist and probably prone to hate crimes. i don't have problems with anyone disagreeing with me and don't tie my entire self worth up into the things i love like so many others who take everything personal. if some despises sativas, that's their biz. i can have downright civil debates with anyone who disagrees with me until they try and make it personal as so many defenders of the evil greed empire do in their sheepish destroy all descent way. if you don't like my standing up for what's right, then quit doing what's wrong! it's that simple. i don't even tow the line for alleged friends and family. don't ever ask me to lie for you and if you get pissed because i won't, fuck you! you're no friend of mine! LOL a real friend would never ask such a thing.


----------



## poplars (Feb 12, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> to a degree, YES, but a lot of it too is purely about greed because you CAN grow superior strains that get you high indoors. we DO have that technology, believe it or not! it's just greedy dealers are locked into a gimme gimme gimme mindset and don't want to give up an inch on yield in the name of superior product.
> buddy232
> 
> i really don't get people who try to twist my contempt for the THOUSANDS of cookie cutter dealers who REFUSE to grow anything remotely sativa that gets you high even a little with contempt for med users and people that actually prefer getting stoned. when the day comes that THEY are kicked to the curb and denied THIER needs and wants, then i'll rant about sativa growers refusing to supply their demands.
> ...




bro there is no degree.... its completely prohibitions fault.


if there were legalized weed, sativa and indica would have equal market opprotunities, it would be truly supply and demand, and trust me there are a lot more sativa lovers out there than you would think .

if it really went toe to toe, I bet there would be 60% indica buyers, 40% sativa. but that would fluctuate based on modern day marketing practices....

and you don't need to grow sativas indoors, after 1 or 2 generations of climatizing in an area (breeding the male and female in the same climate,) the seeds will flower out at the right times and produce amazing prime sativa bud. then there will always be imports from tropical areas.

thats how it would be if it were legalized.

but because of the prohibition... everything needs to be concentrated to a more potent smaller product..so it can be SMUGGLED. 

sativa had to be bricked to be smuggled, and this wasn't ideal for consumers. indica buds are already like little rock pebbles, so they are more ideal for smuggling, that is why indica overtook sativa in the first place. that is the only reason, period.


----------



## althor (Feb 12, 2012)

poplars said:


> bro there is no degree.... its completely prohibitions fault.
> 
> 
> if there were legalized weed, sativa and indica would have equal market opprotunities, it would be truly supply and demand, and trust me there are a lot more sativa lovers out there than you would think .
> ...



The only problem with this guess, is that it is LEGAL in quite a few states. In the dispensaries in those states, people can walk into the dispensary and pick whichever type of weed they want, including PURE SATIVAS, yet if you look up the most popular strains sold in dispensaries, NONE are PURE SATIVAS. They arent affected by grow times, smuggling issues, or even price, people CHOOSE indica/hybrids over pure sativas hands-down. Yes there is a very very very small segment of the population who prefer Sativa, but the numbers dont lie. When given a choice, people tend to stay away from the pure sativas.

I like sativas, but I think some people tend to make them out to be what they are not. I am a much older guy and was around and a full time smoker in the late 70's through now. My uncle grew columbian gold exclusively until the mid 90's when he od'd on coke and his wife made him quit messing with EVERYTHING including weed and beer. It was OK, but nothing like what people try to make it out to be now. When we first brought it up through Mexico and back home in the late 70's I do remember distinctly, smoking two joints back to back and going swimming. It was pretty trippy, swimming in the pool felt like swimming through something solid, like ice or glass. After about two weeks of smoking it, it wasnt anything to write home about. 

These days, my batches include 3 plants. One mostly sativa (70%+) one mostly indica (70% plus) and one balanced (60/40). My sativas are always my least popular grows, BY FAR. 

So you guys keep making up numbers of how many people like sativa compared to other strains. Its funny how you guys throw numbers out there... FIFTY-FIVE PERCENT PREFER SATIVAS!!!!! Exactly where do those numbers come from? You guys go around polling people on the street? It damn sure doesnt come from dispensary information.


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 12, 2012)

poplars said:


> I wish you would take the trollish tones out of your posts. I love indica, and many others do to. just because of theunfortunate aspects of prohibition and supply and demand, this is why this happened, not INDICA> but because of PROHIBITION.



Indicas played a large part in the vanishing of pure sativa strains.

If you go back to the 60's and much of the 70's, if not all of it in some areas, there was nothing but sativas, pure sativas, Mother Nature's creation sativas. They ranged anywhere from pretty darn good to OH MY GOD, THIS SHIT IS BEYOND AMAZING. 

Then the commercial growers in Mexico and other countries learned of indicas and their heavier yields and faster flowering time and they started making mutt crosses.

As professional breeders made crosses they did better, but they also helped the true sativa go the way of the Dodo bird. Some initially worked only with sativas and Haze came to be and others made other sativa x sativa crosses, but more and more indica was slipped in to shorten the plants, shorten the flowering time and increase yield. To get those things the ceiling-less mind warping rocket-sled ride sativas lost that high octane boost and in it's place was a park your ass and do nothing but stare and gobble down burritos and Big Gulps effect. 

As more and more people grew inside height became even more of a factor, so shorter plants were more in demand. And to get them, that meant more indica. Many of those indoor growers were 'businessmen' and the faster a crop could finish and they could be on the street peddling their product the more they liked it. So here comes indica to the rescue again. After all, what commercial grower wants a 80 or 115 or 150 day flowering time when they could instead grow something that would finish in 40 to 60 days?

Another factor was the fame of 'The Cup.' Well, what breeder can lay claim to greatness from a strain that God or Yahweh or evolution or intelligent design or Mother Nature or moon men created? 

When you combine those things the market for a true sativa was small and there was little interest in breeders to search the world for pure sativas to then make seeds from to sell. The most interest they had in a pure sativa was to use it to cross with an indica or two, and for that in some cases just a male pure sativa or just a female pure sativa was acquired.

My generation cut their teeth on nothing but pure sativas. By the next generation they were teething on indica and didn't have the slightest idea of what a real true pure sativa could be like. Naturally they liked what they had, it got them stoned ..... but they did not have the experience of a true high to use as a comparative to judge which they actually liked better. So they just assumed that what they were smoking was the best, and that is also what they were being told of course by the people they were paying money to for seeds. 

A few breeders hung on and were into quality first and offered pure sativas, but most alleged pure sativas that other breeders sold were anything but. Sadly, one after the other, most of those that had the Real McCoy vanished and most others dropped them from their lines, so they were no longer even offered to the public. 

Indica, ignorance, indifference, incompetence and the changing marketplace (where fast and short became more important than 'the best') all but ended people having access to some of the most famous and very best strains that ever existed. 

One of the real pleasures I used to get was when there were still a fair number of true pure sativas left to be found someone would PM me or post a message in a thread and say how their whole life everything was indica, indica, indica and they read what I had said about sativas and heard their fathers or uncles or some older guys they knew talk about them and they tried some and said they never knew what they were missing and that they would never go back to indicas. That doesn't happen all that often now because there are fewer places for people to go to get the real deal. 

I would give just about anything to be able to borrow Mr. Peabody's Wayback Machine for a day or three so I could go back to the 60's and 70's and collect sacks of seeds from the best strains of pot I have ever smoked and then bring them back with me. If I could do that I would never pay so much as a single penny to any breeder for any strain for the rest of my life.

As the song lyrics go, video killed the radio star, and indica pretty much did the same thing to sativa. Not because it was better. But instead, only because it was more marketable.


----------



## Tuco420 (Feb 12, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> As the song lyrics go, video killed the radio star, and indica pretty much did the same thing to sativa. Not because it was better. But instead, only because it was more marketable.


That pretty much sums it up for me in one line!


----------



## poplars (Feb 12, 2012)

it doesn't seem that with either of your guyses long winded posts you actually _understood_&#8203; what I said.

it wasn't indicas fault, it was prohibition. I'll keep repeating it till I die.


and as far as actual numbers of sativa lovers, yeah I pretty much guessed on that one, I have no idea how many are /truly/ out there. only in a truly legalized system could we actually see such results. there are a lot of things being held back in this current system.


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Feb 12, 2012)

The best pure sativas are african and mexican landraces.

here this site should help:

http://en.seedfinder.eu/search/


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 12, 2012)

fucking AWESOME reply brick top! you're my hero! LOL

you might not be able to go back and collect the classics, but there's still some pretty DECENT stuff around. kali mist is NOT shabby by a longshot, durban poison has the exotic flavor thing going for it, haze skunk has crazy potency without any more couchlock than eyelid weight and i believe that ace's 17 week haze is phenominal as probably are a few others' 12+ week strains. that gage green columbian gold looks like what i really want to test though black haze and panama red sound authentic at one site given the thumbs up here and even though you don't like nirvana, their highland thai eldorado acts just like the fussy bitch IBL, is reported to truly be trippy by one grower who's finished it and i'll swear on the bible right now if you cut it down right at the start of flowering when a branch hermies and pan fry the leaflet and budlet trim you WILL smell REAL tutti fruity. OMG i've never smelled anything so delicious that had THC! i only wish it filled out enough that i got to taste it.

i ASPIRE to your level of pot snobbery! LOL some hybrids are more than good enough for me. as long as i'm not couchlocked, i'm cool with just euphoria and/or motivation with any trippiness over that being icing on the munchies cake.



> *bro there is no degree.... its completely prohibitions fault.*


AGAIN you're twisting the facts acting like it's impossible to grow sativas indoors, probably learned with all of the other brainwashing that tells you what "bag appeal" means. you CAN very easily grow kickass bud indoors that smokes very much like pure sativa. haze skunk kicks the living shit out of ANY of the schwag purveyors of schwag have stolen money from me for. 

i'm not hearing your feeble apologist excuse. YES, prohibition created the indoor scene, BUT even at the beginning, skunk #1 was available at the very first seedbanks. i should know, i had two super sativa seed club (really an entirely hybridized line that i KNEW wouldn't impress me when they kept telling me i'd be happy with "skunk #1" when i already knew skunks = SCHWAG!) catalogues and only ONE grower that i dealt with for a while even grew that and EVERTHING else was monoculture afghani, afghani & nothing but afghani as the bag appeal myth had been absorbed by sheep and warehouse growers got porsches. i bought the first catalogue with it's white elephant sticker (anyone remember those?) within a year of the afghani invasion as it instantly pissed me off, especially after seeing $40 a QUARTER bags of gold turn into WTF?! you gotta be kidding me! $50 EIGHTHS! i had to buy a few high times to figure out exactly WTF happened until i ordered a catalogue and eventually argued with some guy named keese about skunk #1. it turned out i was right! skunk #1 would have pissed me off, but when i finally DID get to try some a decade later, it WAS better than beasters but no better than acceptable because of them.

even now, you can't get weed that gets you high when everyone's heard of blueberry, bubblegum, white widow, diesel (yuck!), AK-47 & G13 etc. though you don't see those much even in better markets than NY state. it's not like the people that are getting that can't figure out that jack herer, C99, A11, jack the ripper, kali mist & even super silver haze etc. all smoke better. the gear is out there and it CAN be done! all it takes is to let go of some of that "gotta grow more ASAP... gotta perpetuate the bag appeal myth" greed and decide you want to grow something connoisseur grade. 

the demand is there. the bag appeal myth is a lie! a little more than half of smokers would rather get high than stoned so any claims of "if i grew sativas, no one would want them" is pure BS! if anything, you turn old schoolers back on to getting high and noobs too, you won't be able to keep the shit around long enough and will only have your phone ringing off the hook by peeps offering to trade their sister for your gear and maybe THAT'S why dealers like indicas... they keep the customers too stoned and indifferent to make much noise. LOL wow! did i just have an epiphany? i could see how dealers wouldn't want to create a circle of quality obsessed pot snobs making demands.

i get a little beef from IBL lovers here for "selling out to hybrids" because they're growing landraces indoors! haze skunk & 8 miles highs more than good enough for me any day though & still i'm looking for better.

your argument is moot. nowadays prohibition has NADA to do with indica dominance as it's just as illegal as sativa AND it's more likely to push you over that do not tread 50 plants mark. it's simply about YIELD. sativas take longer and yield fluffier and growers only want to compete in the "big sticky bud" department. prohibition created the indica market, but it's the dealers that have clung to that get rich quick mentality like gospel refusing to aim higher.

if you try and say sativas and especially better sativa dominants can't be grown indoors, get ready for a shout down i'll watch quietly. LOL where there's a will, there's a way. when my SCROG is done, i'll have an _*"i told you so!" *_and i expect to get a yield close to what a cash crapper gets, only in a longer time frame as sativas claim 500g per meter square yields and i've seen up to 700 where 350 grams is about the average for cash crapping indicas, or at least the low end. i'm hoping to get just that out of my 2 or so square meters but hope for more which will just be butter. 1,400 grams would be sick. if i had that, i'd switch to IBLs and go for the gold... columbian that is.


----------



## poplars (Feb 12, 2012)

you know it would be easier to actually pay attention to what you're saying if it wasn't like a huge speech every time you talk.

I'm under no delusions about not being able to grow sativas indoors, I am an outdoor grower with no desire to grow indoor sativa PERIOD. I'll grow it outdoors. 

and I"m pretty much too tired to hear the rest of your misinterpretation of my statement.


and if you read my statements, hard, you will find I never actually said you can't grow sativas indoors.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 12, 2012)

you blamed prohibition on the CURRENT state of the market. explain your THEORY then. i can't think of ANY rational excuse other than greed or obstinance for total afghani domination in illicit markets. if you don't like what i have to say, then just mute me as your condescending tone isn't going to sit well with ME much longer and i'll _*"lalalalalala!"*_ you myself.


----------



## poplars (Feb 12, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> you blamed prohibition on the CURRENT state of the market. explain your THEORY then. i can't think of ANY rational excuse other than greed or obstinance for total afghani domination in illicit markets. if you don't like what i have to say, then just mute me as your condescending tone isn't going to sit well with ME much longer and i'll _*"lalalalalala!"*_ you myself.


in a prohibition market, when you are trying to get a product smuggled against the police and shit, it causes sellers to look for something that gives more bang for the buck for a smaller space. 

its the same reason why poppy instead of being known for opium is now known for heroin, because heroin packs more punch for the same weight, so it is preferred to smugglers.

the SAME concept, applies to cannabis. indica and afghanis pack a stronger punch in the same weight, thus are more desired. 

you can blame greed all you want, but greed would actually prefer sativa to be in the balance, as it could be made money from as an exquisite item. whereas afghani type weed would be more of a generalized item.

either way, the reason it is souly prohibitions fault is this: without the fear produced by law enforcement, causing smugglers to want something smaller that packs a bigger punch so they can sell more and carry less, the selling of weed would be a very different thing. 

if there were equal opprotunity branding, an actual LEGALIZED market (don't tell me we have anything remotely legalized now, medical marijuana is decriminalized at best, nowhere near a regulated economic system), sativa would have as much of a chance as the consumers would give it, and the greed would be INDIFFERENT to which one is which, they only care about supply and demand. and because of the whole smuggler mentality, indica will inevitably be more popular UNTIL we can actually ship shit without worrying about fitting as much as we can into a certain package without getting caught.



if that doesn't make any sense to you, I'm done with you, and I will go LA LA LA LA to YOU.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 12, 2012)

> *it causes sellers to look for something that gives more bang for the buck for a smaller space. *


oh... so greed isn't greed afterall then... thanks for clearing that up. man what was i thinking equating "the bottom line" with greed?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 12, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> you blamed prohibition on the CURRENT state of the market. explain your THEORY then. i can't think of ANY rational excuse other than greed or obstinance for total afghani domination in illicit markets. if you don't like what i have to say, then just mute me as your condescending tone isn't going to sit well with ME much longer and i'll _*"lalalalalala!"*_ you myself.


 your so lame...so are your posts


----------



## poplars (Feb 12, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> your so lame...so are your posts


nuff said...thanks.


----------



## poplars (Feb 12, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> oh... so greed isn't greed afterall then... thanks for clearing that up. man what was i thinking equating "the bottom line" with greed?


man you are one thick skulled motherfucker. I don't see how hard it is to understand that GREED exists with and without prohibition. and that without prohibition, indica wouldn't be in the position it would be, but GREED would still be there. so you can't really blame greed.

but forget it, if you haven't got it after all this, you wont get it now, this is a fuckin joke.


----------



## poplars (Feb 12, 2012)

look hazey, you got a lot to contribute to this thread.

but this is not gonna be some cult sativa thread, in which we huddle together talk about growing seeded weeds and cry about how indica is the evil abombination to the world and it is the reason we are in this mess.

you can start your OWN thread for that.


if you want to contribute non hating information about sativas and all the information sorrounding that, go for it, but don't fuckin ruin my thread and turn it into some cultish hate thread.


----------



## Azoned (Feb 13, 2012)

My 2 cents...
Cannabinoid profile dictates effect.
From my limited experience, it seems there are tropical sativas and not so tropical ones. Compare [old school] Mexican to Columbian. The Mexican leans toward an indica appearance. I would imagine indicas do the same. 
From a consumer/producer point of view...
Indicas are fast and potent, but if you want a truly good sativa, you have to be willing to put 9months into it. Most aren't willing. That's what happened to the "pure" sativas.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 13, 2012)

Not to mention how many places outdoors can you grow a 10-20 foot sativa montser to its full glory and finish it in the middle of winter? Between flowering time, size, skill involved, hiding it and then making it past pests, cops, and robbers it just made more sense to put your efforts into something that may actually finish in time and doesn't try to grow 20 feet tall. Thats not greed its simple math. In DJ shorts book he mentions how someday we'll be growing sativas in gymnasiums under 5000 watt bulbs and until then I think most growers just can't afford to go the sativa route. Not to mention pheno selection on 16 week plants, and back up clones and such must be a bitch. Most people I know run one or two lights and very few have tall ceilings to accomadate for the extra growth. I wish someone would offer me a select Nevilles Haze cut or something just as nice, it would be fun to skip the sorting process and try some.


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Not to mention how many places outdoors can you grow a 10-20 foot sativa montser to its full glory and finish it in the middle of winter? Between flowering time, size, skill involved, hiding it and then making it past pests, cops, and robbers it just made more sense to put your efforts into something that may actually finish in time and doesn't try to grow 20 feet tall. Thats not greed its simple math. In DJ shorts book he mentions how someday we'll be growing sativas in gymnasiums under 5000 watt bulbs and until then I think most growers just can't afford to go the sativa route. Not to mention pheno selection on 16 week plants, and back up clones and such must be a bitch. Most people I know run one or two lights and very few have tall ceilings to accomadate for the extra growth. I wish someone would offer me a select Nevilles Haze cut or something just as nice, it would be fun to skip the sorting process and try some.



acclimatization can cause a totally pure sativa to finish on time after 2 or 3 generations of acclimatization of the male and female plant of the genetics.

but of course I expect none of you to actually believe this since most, if not all of you, have no experience in actually acclimatizing strains.


----------



## althor (Feb 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> acclimatization can cause a totally pure sativa to finish on time after 2 or 3 generations of acclimatization of the male and female plant of the genetics.
> 
> but of course I expect none of you to actually believe this since most, if not all of you, have no experience in actually acclimatizing strains.


I dont have experience with it, but I can certainly believe it. First few generations would require alot of attention I would imagine though.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe, I don't have any first hand experience but I have a strong feeling if it were that easy people would have tropical sativas growing all over the place. I believe if you are only looking to shave off a few weeks or a month that may be possible with selective breeding but to take a strain that flowers from late July until the middle of January and in 3 generations have it finishing by October would be amazing. Not only that but damn near every breeder out there without a pure sativa has something claiming to capture the "experience" in a reasonable flower time. If that worked this thread wouldn't be very interesting we would know where the pure sativa are and Hazey would have to start raising hell about where did all the good indica go? If I had a dream greenhouse the first thing I would do is fill my sativa void and I'm sure a lot of growers also dream of having the time and space to see what a good sativa is all about. I've been getting and itching to try either some of Shanti's or Ace/Cannabiogen gear and the only thing holding me back is not being able to decide. Also none of the tried and true companies have a pure sativa that finishes in any reasonable time for most of the U.S.. Please show me?


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2012)

althor said:


> I dont have experience with it, but I can certainly believe it. First few generations would require alot of attention I would imagine though.


it really is a lot easier than you think.... it basically involves both the male and female of each generation experiencing the extremes of the environment.. and specifically the female has to experience budding for atleast 3 weeks before you pollinate it so it gets a good sense of the environment, knowing it needs to flower earlier next generation.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 13, 2012)

So what you are saying is if I went and bought you a few packs of Haze x thai from Ace (flowering time 16-20 week, dec or jan) that in three generations you could make it finish in Michigan, and retain any of the qualitys it was originally selected for? You may sub that strain for a similar one.


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> So what you are saying is if I went and bought you a few packs of Haze x thai from Ace (flowering time 16-20 week, dec or jan) that in three generations you could make it finish in Michigan, and retain any of the qualitys it was originally selected for? You may sub that strain for a similar one.


in theory yes. but I must say that the tropical sun is pretty intense, hard to say if the cannabinoid content would be the same.

but yes, because you aren't hybridizing with indica, simple acclimatization within teh strain itself will retain it's characteristics. some areas may take longer to climatize to than others...


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> acclimatization can cause a totally pure sativa to finish on time after 2 or 3 generations of acclimatization of the male and female plant of the genetics.
> 
> but of course I expect none of you to actually believe this since most, if not all of you, have no experience in actually acclimatizing strains.



That is actually true. The original strain that became Romulan was a tall lanky long flowering strain brought back from the Korean War by Canadian soldiers. 

They would take the shorter faster flowering phenotypes and breed them and they kept doing that and over time ended up with a short fast flowering plant that was still pretty close high-wise to what the original was. It wasn't exactly the same, but it was close.


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> That is actually true. The original strain that became Romulan was a tall lanky long flowering strain brought back from the Korean War by Canadian soldiers.
> 
> They would take the shorter faster flowering phenotypes and breed them and they kept doing that and over time ended up with a short fast flowering plant that was still pretty close high-wise to what the original was. It wasn't exactly the same, but it was close.



THANK you for contributing this. I have stories like this from my 60 year old hippie buddy who's been growin for like 36 years, this is the whole reason I got into breeding in this style.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 13, 2012)

> *if you want to contribute non hating information about sativas and all the information sorrounding that, go for it, but don't fuckin ruin my thread and turn it into some cultish hate thread. *


um, i'm not the one crossing ANYONE'S personally space and i'm muting the fidiot TROLL that IS talking over the get your neck broke line in my sand for both his punk ass instigator attitude and for being a lying confused sack of organic ferts. i don't do propoganda or lies and sure as fuck don't drink the whatever the eff that word is for being able to hold two contradictory ideas in one's head kool aid.

y'all want to attack the bringer of truth and suck instigator liar dick. that's your butt buddy biz. i have no time or patience to deal with ANY kind of social climbing in need of a beatdown BS whether it be about strength in numbers cavemob pussy politics or money grabbing "i'm more elite than you" greed crap.

i'm not impressed with your royal ass acting "i control the media and you gotta run free speech by me" crap either. this is a fucking democracy. get over that commie crap or get muted yourself. 

talk about weed and the weed situation or STFU and keep that king of the hill crap in the playground where it belongs. you know what, i'm just going to mute the both of ya butt buddies now as i don't believe in letting wannabe bullies think they got a drop of empowerment. *poof* talk to the fart cloud mutes.

now to get back to talking about WEED without having to indulge useless any more boojie butt buddy politics until the next fool steps into my name space and asks for a beatdown.


----------



## hazey grapes (Feb 13, 2012)

insolent personal space testing mute proof instigaor? oh that's insufferable like a mofo!
*
COGNITIVE DISSONANCE*...
that's the word for confused like a drunk kitten circular logic


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2012)

well, you did and /do/ sway other people away from this thread with your overzealous attitude, thus you are ruining MY thread.


I try to keep my points within a paragraph so people actually UNDERSTAND what I'm saying.


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2012)

now...

I'd rather you fuckin leave, than this beecome a thread with just me and you talking and the occasional passerby, that is pretty bullshit to me and if it has become that you have ruined this thread.


why don't you take a look at the super sativa thread on IC mag. that's a good example of how I wanted this to go. there isn't any overzealous idiots like yourself there spouting indica hating propaganda. just tons and tons of contribution.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=36181


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 13, 2012)

poplars said:


> I try to keep my points within a paragraph



That is something I have ALWAYS had a real problem with. I'm the sort of guy that if you ask me what time it is, before I tell you I will tell you how you build a watch.

There just always seems to be one more little detail to add or one more example to give and the next thing I know I have written a "War and Peace" length message.


----------



## poplars (Feb 13, 2012)

Brick Top said:


> That is something I have ALWAYS had a real problem with. I'm the sort of guy that if you ask me what time it is, before I tell you I will tell you how you build a watch.
> 
> There just always seems to be one more little detail to add or one more example to give and the next thing I know I have written a "War and Peace" length message.


yeah which is cool but if you make a habit of doing it every single post (or 90% of them) then it becomes really annoying. I mean I didn't come on here to read a book


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 14, 2012)

That just helps drive my point home, yeah you could get a similar strain with careful enough selection but I also doubt the cannabinoid content would be the same, thus not the super sativa that you would want. As far as Romulan thats the first I ever heard of it being a pure sativa? I had always read I was a thai/afghan (i think) breed for sativa high. There is a lot of really good almost sativa plants out there that are practical to work with but if the legends (thai, columbian, etc.) could be reproduced reliably in a more conveinient plant we would all have some. I agree with most of your point but I would love to smoke a pure sativa that was grown and finished outdoors in a northern climate.


----------



## poplars (Feb 14, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> That just helps drive my point home, yeah you could get a similar strain with careful enough selection but I also doubt the cannabinoid content would be the same, thus not the super sativa that you would want. As far as Romulan thats the first I ever heard of it being a pure sativa? I had always read I was a thai/afghan (i think) breed for sativa high. There is a lot of really good almost sativa plants out there that are practical to work with but if the legends (thai, columbian, etc.) could be reproduced reliably in a more conveinient plant we would all have some. I agree with most of your point but I would love to smoke a pure sativa that was grown and finished outdoors in a northern climate.


all we can do is try.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 14, 2012)

and should!


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 15, 2012)

Hazey ya got good points but ya got to learn to be less arguementative with em
Peace 
Viva la sativa all
Love indicas an all


----------



## poplars (Feb 15, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> Hazey ya got good points but ya got to learn to be less arguementative with em
> Peace
> Viva la sativa all
> Love indicas an all


exactly I need more people like you in this thread thank you for this great comment +rep


----------



## dababydroman (Feb 16, 2012)

yo those never came in man, im assuming your still too busy?


----------



## poplars (Feb 16, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> yo those never came in man, im assuming your still too busy?


shits been nuts more than busy, hard to stay focused. I think I'll be able to get you setup pretty soon, sorry for makin ya wait.....


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 16, 2012)

Back to the sativas, Whats a good indoor strain to grow this year? Im needing a little inspiration from the sativa lovers in this thread.
PEACE


----------



## East Hawaii (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm looking at Gage Green's Colombians but not sure I read the flowering can be 14 plus weeks that may be to of a pure sativa for me.Has anyone grown out their stuff? Aloha


----------



## poplars (Feb 17, 2012)

no such thing as too pure of a sativa IMO some are just harder to work with than others 

I've heard good things of gage green if that means anything . . .


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> 
> That is something I have ALWAYS had a real problem with. I'm the sort of guy that if you ask me what time it is, before I tell you I will tell you how you build a watch.
> 
> There just always seems to be one more little detail to add or one more example to give and the next thing I know I have written a "War and Peace" length message.





poplars said:


> yeah which is cool but if you make a habit of doing it every single post (or 90% of them) then it becomes really annoying. I mean I didn't come on here to read a book



You know, you always have the option of looking at a post and deciding if it is just longer than you want to read, even though it might hold information that would be very good for you to learn. 

I like details and I like completeness. That is one reason I C&P so often. Another is because the same questions are asked daily, or more often, here and it gets old retyping the same information over and over and over again when you don't have to. 

But when there is a piece of information that is maybe, some 5,000 words long, and it takes those 5,000 words to fully explain it. If you try to condense it into a 3 or 5 line message that the lazy people here will read, it will lost almost all of it's meaning, it will not be educational, it could easily leave out enough information that what little is told is more harmful than helpful, and it will then come across as being an opinion or a belief rather than facts.

Many stoners don't seem to enjoy reading much. I think it is in part because they did so poorly in school, or were so bored in school or hated it so much that the last thing they want to read is something that comes across like a textbook, especially if it gets very technical. 

They don't want to read and become educated. They want the answers given to them, and that is all they want. They don't want to know any details of how and why things work. That is to much effort to put out. That takes thought and processing and storing information. They just want to be told do this or do that in as few words as possible.


----------



## poplars (Feb 17, 2012)

well, if you want me to be more specific, I don't mind reading long posts such as yours, but hazey grapes posts tend to have a ranting fanatical edge to them that I don't like reading because they go on and on and on..


and like someone who does this in real life, on the internet reading the same sort of text my brain tends to just tune out if ya know waht I mean.


----------



## Azoned (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Bricktop,
I agree. Questions that require a principle or concept explained often times can't be answered in 3 short sentences.

regards,
Azoned


----------



## FriendlyTokez (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool post, nice to see so many opinions!
True it is harder to find "pure" sativas because of the long flowering time. Pure sativas aren't "practical." Lots of strains claiming to be pure are still hybridized. A 100% sativa is slow to flower, instead focusing energy on stretching. Top colas will be huge but on some very sativa strains you can see spacing and stalk.
For indoor sativas, you might have luck with Dinafem, Sensi, KC Brains. There is a breeder called Sativa Seeds but I haven't ordered from them.
As with any pack of seeds you may not get a sativa phenotype though just because pure sativas are harder to come by.


----------



## Azoned (Feb 17, 2012)

a plants native latitude and altitude will tell you volumes on what it likes.
A good short season sativa seems to be the "holy grail". Some things you just can't hurry, though.


----------



## Buddy232 (Feb 17, 2012)

hazey grapes said:


> to a degree, YES, but a lot of it too is purely about greed because you CAN grow superior strains that get you high indoors. we DO have that technology, believe it or not! it's just greedy dealers are locked into a gimme gimme gimme mindset and don't want to give up an inch on yield in the name of superior product.
> buddy232
> 
> i really don't get people who try to twist my contempt for the THOUSANDS of cookie cutter dealers who REFUSE to grow anything remotely sativa that gets you high even a little with contempt for med users and people that actually prefer getting stoned. when the day comes that THEY are kicked to the curb and denied THIER needs and wants, then i'll rant about sativa growers refusing to supply their demands.
> ...


Wicked funny! I just clicked this thread to read it and I see that I was quote way back from I don't even remember.  I agree with what you say 100% my friend.

You know the person I refer to in my post you quote... the "old dealer who gave me shit about requesting sativas". Occassionally he messages me asking if I need anything, and asks how my "flashlight grow" is going. LOL Whats great is YES I do perfer sativas (I don't have access to the great ones we are discussing here)... however I do grow all kind of strains to try and treat my condition and for personal enjoyment. Currently I have a 4' Jillybean in flower, and two 2.5' plus Qleaners, plus a Pandoras Box. I just cut a 4 footer down and in my veg room I have more Jilly's, more Qleaners, Purple Pineberry and Purple Heart and a cool little auto.

Me = win. My old connection who use to ONLY get the same 3 generic (but good) strains, AND who thinks I am a "flashlight grower" = LOSE.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Feb 17, 2012)

Azoned said:


> a plants native latitude and altitude will tell you volumes on what it likes.
> A good short season sativa seems to be the "holy grail". Some things you just can't hurry, though.


Like I said only shorter and sweeter!


----------



## Azoned (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a Pandy'sBox X by something...have you grown Pandys, and what might I expect?

thanks


----------



## nomoremeds (Feb 18, 2012)

* I found Dr. Grinspoon from Barney's Farm. The best 100% sativa. Allow yourself a lot of time, height, and root space for this lady. Sativa is unpopular b/c of its long flowering time, very tall, and almost impossible in indoor grow rooms. This girl gets covered in little grape size rock hard nuggets. Not like your indicas that have large coalas and can be grown in sea of green. You won't do that with any true sativa. So they have become unpopular with growers and breeders. If you have the outdoor space, 8 months from seed to harvest, and the patience to grow it. You can't go wrong with Dr. G. I can tell you also the power of a true sativa is almost overwhelming. Most can't handle its buzz b/c being used to the typical indica high. Well there's nothing like a sativa. Just hope you don't have any paranoi problems. Check out attitude seeds. I have been going there for years and will never go anywhere else. They are fast, over 97% germination rate, best selection, and the best deals with free seeds. Reply if this was helpful. Good luck in your find and grow.*


----------



## sso (Feb 18, 2012)

from what ive seen, you definetly want to do scrog on pure sativas.

(though ive made do with lst, im seriously considering scrog (just have too many types lol)

the plants just grow perfect for it, or so far in my experience and what ive read.


----------



## althor (Feb 18, 2012)

nomoremeds said:


> * I found Dr. Grinspoon from Barney's Farm. The best 100% sativa. Allow yourself a lot of time, height, and root space for this lady. Sativa is unpopular b/c of its long flowering time, very tall, and almost impossible in indoor grow rooms. This girl gets covered in little grape size rock hard nuggets. Not like your indicas that have large coalas and can be grown in sea of green. You won't do that with any true sativa. So they have become unpopular with growers and breeders. If you have the outdoor space, 8 months from seed to harvest, and the patience to grow it. You can't go wrong with Dr. G. I can tell you also the power of a true sativa is almost overwhelming. Most can't handle its buzz b/c being used to the typical indica high. Well there's nothing like a sativa. Just hope you don't have any paranoi problems. Check out attitude seeds. I have been going there for years and will never go anywhere else. They are fast, over 97% germination rate, best selection, and the best deals with free seeds. Reply if this was helpful. Good luck in your find and grow.*



This sure seems like an Ad. Thanks for this info Barney's Farm Rep.


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

yeah thanks for advertising dr grinspoon is a joke compared to what we're talking about.


----------



## curandero2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

The Danish has some pure sativa's for outside like Hashplant2 with an outstanding high or this one Purple Peace Danish Gold cross



You can harvest these strains in September at 50 N

Namaste


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 18, 2012)

nomoremeds said:


> * I found Dr. Grinspoon from Barney's Farm. The best 100% sativa. Allow yourself a lot of time, height, and root space for this lady. Sativa is unpopular b/c of its long flowering time, very tall, and almost impossible in indoor grow rooms. This girl gets covered in little grape size rock hard nuggets. Not like your indicas that have large coalas and can be grown in sea of green. You won't do that with any true sativa. So they have become unpopular with growers and breeders. If you have the outdoor space, 8 months from seed to harvest, and the patience to grow it. You can't go wrong with Dr. G. I can tell you also the power of a true sativa is almost overwhelming. Most can't handle its buzz b/c being used to the typical indica high. Well there's nothing like a sativa. Just hope you don't have any paranoi problems. Check out attitude seeds. I have been going there for years and will never go anywhere else. They are fast, over 97% germination rate, best selection, and the best deals with free seeds. Reply if this was helpful. Good luck in your find and grow.*


The power of true sativa.........lol


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 18, 2012)

curandero2012 said:


> The Danish has some pure sativa's for outside like Hashplant2 with an outstanding high or this one Purple Peace Danish Gold cross
> 
> View attachment 2066325
> 
> ...


Hashplant is afganica matey


----------



## nomoremeds (Feb 18, 2012)

Naaa, not quite a rep for barney's. i have just had extremely good experience with this particular strain. if people would do their research and look through the thousands of strains and actually grow these ladies instead of just being on here to talk shit that they don't know anything about. they would know grinspoon is 100% true sativa that is one of the strongest. a question was asked, i helped answer it. coming from my experience, the research, time, money, and labor i put into finding and harvesting a true sativa. this is the best i found. but with the wave of people wanting the most out of their pathetic grow closets all breeders are going for indicas b/c thats where the money is. you want a true mind bending sativa i gave you the answer. but it has to be grown right, outdoors, and harvested at the right time. i suggest 2 to 3 light frosts before taking her down. patience is the best tip when it comes to a sativa. and don't expect a gigantic yield, these are pure quality with low quantity.


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

nomoremeds said:


> Naaa, not quite a rep for barney's. i have just had extremely good experience with this particular strain. if people would do their research and look through the thousands of strains and actually grow these ladies instead of just being on here to talk shit that they don't know anything about. they would know grinspoon is 100% true sativa that is one of the strongest. a question was asked, i helped answer it. coming from my experience, the research, time, money, and labor i put into finding and harvesting a true sativa. this is the best i found. but with the wave of people wanting the most out of their pathetic grow closets all breeders are going for indicas b/c thats where the money is. you want a true mind bending sativa i gave you the answer. but it has to be grown right, outdoors, and harvested at the right time. i suggest 2 to 3 light frosts before taking her down. patience is the best tip when it comes to a sativa. and don't expect a gigantic yield, these are pure quality with low quantity.


interesting well I'm definitely gonna not shy away from growin that strain if I get the chance, thanks.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 18, 2012)

To add to what the OP is asking...

Is there any way to aquire IBL landrace genetics? I mean, even sativa/sativa crosses are in their own way not the "real deal". Obviously a good breeder can "improve" the qualities of the genetic doners and create a sativa/sativa hybrid that exibits more desirable traits... BUT purely for novely(or for breedings purposes) sake, is there any way to get seeds from the original genetics of landrace sativas, never having been crossed with other genetics? 
The Columbian Gold as mentioned sounds like it fits the bill... are there any others out there?

Edit: oops just noticed there was more than 1 page here... looks like i have myself some reading. 
And I agree with the post above based on what I have been seeing(not on experience) that Scrog is an excellent method for the sativa lover to grow indoors.... I mean... how else are you gunna do it?


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> To add to what the OP is asking...
> 
> Is there any way to aquire IBL landrace genetics? I mean, even sativa/sativa crosses are in their own way not the "real deal". Obviously a good breeder can "improve" the qualities of the genetic doners and create a sativa/sativa hybrid that exibits more desirable traits... BUT purely for novely(or for breedings purposes) sake, is there any way to get seeds from the original genetics of landrace sativas, never having been crossed with other genetics?
> The Columbian Gold as mentioned sounds like it fits the bill... are there any others out there?


ace seeds and cannabiogen are the only confirmed ones so far.


----------



## Unnk (Feb 18, 2012)

hey poplars check out the guys at sannie out USC 

they added a pure ibl Columbian gold x pure ibl Jamacains Lambsbread got a 14-16 week finish and designed for indoor good f1's

great reviews on the net too

i have 2 packs waiting to pop

http://www.sanniesshop.com/underground-seed-collective/


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

Unnk said:


> hey poplars check out the guys at sannie out USC
> 
> they added a pure ibl Columbian gold x pure ibl Jamacains Lambsbread got a 14-16 week finish and designed for indoor good f1's
> 
> ...


cool as I say to anyone with legit rare genetics make sure to keep a male and make pure seeds.


----------



## Unnk (Feb 18, 2012)

i will sir i will 

i even have 2 packs of the durganchitral gonna cross my fingers for a purple male and cross it with the best ladie of cgxlambs


----------



## TheOrganic (Feb 18, 2012)

I ve been looking at mr nice seeds they have some decent looking sativa's like mango haze and angel breath. Kinda pricey but comes highly recommended. I can't decide which I want.


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

TheOrganic said:


> I ve been looking at mr nice seeds they have some decent looking sativa's like mango haze and angel breath. Kinda pricey but comes highly recommended. I can't decide which I want.


yep saw the mango haze before looked pretty good. definitely a more of a thai look to the buds.


----------



## TheOrganic (Feb 18, 2012)

Ya I haven't been on this thread much lately but since I saw this few months ago I have been seed searching for a good sativa. I'm tired on hybrids. I like some straight indica but still I miss a good sativa since I don't buy weed anymore and I live in the boonies.

Also been looking at sannies jack f7 but Its def not a pure sativa but I believe its been worked into a good reliable strain will see cause she's on menu. And the Lambsbread looks good to.


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

TheOrganic said:


> Ya I haven't been on this thread much lately but since I saw this few months ago I have been seed searching for a good sativa. I'm tired on hybrids. I like some straight indica but still I miss a good sativa since I don't buy weed anymore and I live in the boonies.
> 
> Also been looking at sannies jack f7 but Its def not a pure sativa but I believe its been worked into a good reliable strain will see cause she's on menu. And the Lambsbread looks good to.



definitely worth trying, but as usual I must wait for my own opprotunity.

I'm gonna be growin some mexican sativas, a philipine sativa, some kali mist, and one other more elite sativa hopefully.


----------



## TheOrganic (Feb 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> definitely worth trying, but as usual I must wait for my own opprotunity.
> 
> I'm gonna be growin some mexican sativas, a philipine sativa, some kali mist, and one other more elite sativa hopefully.


Sounds like some nice stuff are you gonna be flowering outdoor? I have this thing in my head that outdoor is more potent this is just my exp, but I can't grow outdoor due to ditchweed farmed for WW1 and 2 so I hope when I do my sativas indoor they are good but I think it will since I have a blue widow that will put your dick in the dirt.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> yep saw the mango haze before looked pretty good. definitely a more of a thai look to the buds.


 i jus finished my jar of Mango Haze... man im gonna say its the finest qaulity herb iver ever grown and prolly smoked in my life! i found a few phenos like Shanti describes, 2 were NL5 dom that i culled , one was Skunk dom, that i smoked and one was straight up Haze pheno that threw me nanners but i did keep a cut to try again.

The SKunk pheno i kept and smoked was like SSH in alota ways , deff as potent . taste was wild! ( i used some diff soil and this plant got a lil roasted which is why it looks liek that lol)


thisis the haze pheno


----------



## TheOrganic (Feb 18, 2012)

Very awesome! wow that haze was a stringy bitch but still I want to try this out. Were the nanners alot or just a few? cause I have had a strain that would shoot one nanner per top close to light but never had a seed in it.


----------



## Unnk (Feb 18, 2012)

that was gonna foxtail like a boss if it didnt hermie on yah


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

TheOrganic said:


> Very awesome! wow that haze was a stringy bitch but still I want to try this out. Were the nanners alot or just a few? cause I have had a strain that would shoot one nanner per top close to light but never had a seed in it.


thanks , i dunno how common that pheno is, all the others looked mor elike the Skunk pheno i showed...then nanners were plentiful when i really started looking ... it smelled the strongest to , liek catpissy haze and soem serious spice



Unnk said:


> that was gonna foxtail like a boss if it didnt hermie on yah


hell yeah it was gonna, i was bummed when that happened


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

TheOrganic said:


> Sounds like some nice stuff are you gonna be flowering outdoor? I have this thing in my head that outdoor is more potent this is just my exp, but I can't grow outdoor due to ditchweed farmed for WW1 and 2 so I hope when I do my sativas indoor they are good but I think it will since I have a blue widow that will put your dick in the dirt.


yep I am an exclusive outdoor grower, and though indoor growers argue with me all day about this, I find outdoor bud to be much more satisfying high wise than indoor, thus more potent IMO.


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i jus finished my jar of Mango Haze... man im gonna say its the finest qaulity herb iver ever grown and prolly smoked in my life! i found a few phenos like Shanti describes, 2 were NL5 dom that i culled , one was Skunk dom, that i smoked and one was straight up Haze pheno that threw me nanners but i did keep a cut to try again.
> 
> The SKunk pheno i kept and smoked was like SSH in alota ways , deff as potent . taste was wild! ( i used some diff soil and this plant got a lil roasted which is why it looks liek that lol)
> View attachment 2067878
> ...


trippy I"d like to see what that looks like outdoors... I find indoor bud to be very decieving for how a sativa will actually look outdoors sometimes...ESPECIALLY in north america climates


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> trippy I"d like to see what that looks like outdoors... I find indoor bud to be very decieving for how a sativa will actually look outdoors sometimes...ESPECIALLY in north america climates


 id love to see that grow outdoors , dunno if it would finish in time here tho , Cali for sure it would , im thinking that pheno was about 10-11 wks for finish , the Skunk pheno went about 10 ish ... the NL5 phenos are prolly 9-10 ish

i got soem Nevilles Haze i wana do up to...those shold be intersting 


Id love to get my hands on soem legit Mexican gear ... ive always wanted soem Oaxacan or soem Highland stuff , its nearly impossbile ot find in the N East


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> id love to see that grow outdoors , dunno if it would finish in time here tho , Cali for sure it would , im thinking that pheno was about 10-11 wks for finish , the Skunk pheno went about 10 ish ... the NL5 phenos are prolly 9-10 ish
> 
> i got soem Nevilles Haze i wana do up to...those shold be intersting
> 
> ...



I generally don't expect pure sativas to finish the first year, if you make seeds after the 4th week of flowering, the subsequent seeds will express phenos that flower much faster.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> I generally don't expect pure sativas to finish the first year, if you make seeds after the 4th week of flowering, the subsequent seeds will express phenos that flower much faster.


 kewl 411 , i did not know this

i havnt been able to grow outdoors in about 10 yrs , so i dotn really wonder to much about that stuff anymore

i got 6 MH and 12 Nevilles left , i plan on finding some winners and doing a lil work with em .. that MH blew my fuckin socks off man!


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> kewl 411 , i did not know this
> 
> i havnt been able to grow outdoors in about 10 yrs , so i dotn really wonder to much about that stuff anymore
> 
> i got 6 MH and 12 Nevilles left , i plan on finding some winners and doing a lil work with em .. that MH blew my fuckin socks off man!


yeah this information mainly came from a my hippie buddy who was a grower in humboldt from the 70s to the early 90s, then he moved over here.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> yeah this information mainly came from a my hippie buddy who was a grower in humboldt from the 70s to the early 90s, then he moved over here.


 nice, then its more than likey golden


----------



## str8upmenace420 (Feb 18, 2012)

i have the purest strains 80-100 % sativa the stuff your parents were smoking. id give you a duffle bag full of seeds right now but im in the moutains of jamaica my friend. but if you ever find yourself in the area come to me. id also give you a field smoke up some hash with a few friendly rastas

jah bless


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

str8upmenace420 said:


> i have the purest strains 80-100 % sativa the stuff your parents were smoking. id give you a duffle bag full of seeds right now but im in the moutains of jamaica my friend. but if you ever find yourself in the area come to me. id also give you a field smoke up some hash with a few friendly rastas
> 
> jah bless



take some pics and I'd love to hear about some flavors and detailed smoke reports, thanks for popin in.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost- Wow what a difference!
DId the Haze pheno also have only 5 fingered leaves?


----------



## Unnk (Feb 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> I generally don't expect pure sativas to finish the first year, if you make seeds after the 4th week of flowering, the subsequent seeds will express phenos that flower much faster.


so you wait to polinate after most the stretching is done and your halfway to fully done with first part of the flower formation with the pures?

im asking as i would like to shorten the flower time on that columbianxlambs iwht out outbreeding like im gonna do with the durgan for hte color properties

i wanna keep it inbred as well but shorten the girl i know cloning form a mom will prolly shorten the time a week or 2 but i want it around 11-12 and ive read some of the phenos can take 16-17


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

Unnk said:


> so you wait to polinate after most the stretching is done and your halfway to fully done with first part of the flower formation with the pures?
> 
> im asking as i would like to shorten the flower time on that columbianxlambs iwht out outbreeding like im gonna do with the durgan for hte color properties
> 
> i wanna keep it inbred as well but shorten the girl i know cloning form a mom will prolly shorten the time a week or 2 but i want it around 11-12 and ive read some of the phenos can take 16-17


well, basically I go by this, 4 weeks from when you considered it flowering, pollinate it, and because the strain had 4 weeks into the flowering season, that is enough information for it to be able to pass on to the next generation in a few phenotypes to flower earlier to compensate. I'm no scientist on DNA and such nor do I try to explain how all that shit works, I just know that I've seen good effects from this after just one generation, so I can't wati to see how it goes after 3 or 4.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Dizzle Frost- Wow what a difference!
> DId the Haze pheno also have only 5 fingered leaves?


 the fans were 9 fingered , i dunno if this plant was a mutant or what.... it started off looking normal, than split into t tripple node plant at about the 6th node , then it grew single blade leaves througout


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 18, 2012)

Unnk said:


> so you wait to polinate after most the stretching is done and your halfway to fully done with first part of the flower formation with the pures?
> 
> im asking as i would like to shorten the flower time on that columbianxlambs iwht out outbreeding like im gonna do with the durgan for hte color properties
> 
> i wanna keep it inbred as well but shorten the girl i know cloning form a mom will prolly shorten the time a week or 2 but i want it around 11-12 and ive read some of the phenos can take 16-17



And sadly those are the phenos you're probably looking for... 
Only real solution is to move to a tropical country

... if only I had a sailboat...


----------



## Unnk (Feb 18, 2012)

alright im gonna give it a shot if it produces favorable responses ill pull a mother from the lot

i like having a control on the breeding part lol


----------



## poplars (Feb 18, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> And sadly those are the phenos you're probably looking for...
> Only real solution is to move to a tropical country
> 
> ... if only I had a sailboat...


strongly disagree, that is not the only real solution.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the fans were 9 fingered , i dunno if this plant was a mutant or what.... it started off looking normal, than split into t tripple node plant at about the 6th node , then it grew single blade leaves througout


Yea sure looks freaky, but I'd love to have seen that finished

It didn't looke lke it had a dominant cola at all... just a weird combination of genes

Hopefully you'll have no nanners next time around


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 18, 2012)

poplars said:


> strongly disagree, that is not the only real solution.


To grow the 16 week phenos?

I suppose a green-house could help alot. I live in Canada however so you might have a bit of an advantage where you live. 

A 16 week pheno would never finish where I live, green house or no greenhouse


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Yea sure looks freaky, but I'd love to have seen that finished
> 
> It didn't looke lke it had a dominant cola at all... just a weird combination of genes
> 
> Hopefully you'll have no nanners next time around


you and me both lol

it did have a top cola set... it was hard to see in the pics.. it consisted of a bunch of cornrows all tied together in a cluster , was weerd as all fuck man lol


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you and me both lol
> 
> it did have a top cola set... it was hard to see in the pics.. it consisted of a bunch of cornrows all tied together in a cluster , was weerd as all fuck man lol



haha did you smoke what was there? How was that?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> haha did you smoke what was there? How was that?


 it was real imature , i did for shits n giggles smoke a lil bit, but it was shitty as expected. I kept a clone back , ill try it again to see if it was just that plant under stress or something. If it throws nanns out again then ill biin it... i jus wanan smaple soem finish product from her, it looked mind blowing , even the stems were coated in resin.

I did add some of it to my BHO i made with the trim from the Skunk pheno, it was pretty deadly shit


----------



## Unnk (Feb 18, 2012)

mutants can be stars

some mutants flower into crazy looking girls that produce a pretty unique terpene/cannibinoid profile

trifoliate's for example can be hidden gems

certain plants with nodal lengths that vary from stem to stem are odd and not super rare but not seen too often

check this mutant Sharksbreath


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

Hell yeah they are! soem of the most wicked smoek i grew came outa mutant Blueberry lines , sucks cuz they usualy herm out and are sterile...but the smoke is pretty kickass mostly


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 19, 2012)

Unnk said:


> mutants can be stars
> 
> some mutants flower into crazy looking girls that produce a pretty unique terpene/cannibinoid profile
> 
> ...


What was mutant with this plant? was it a trifoliate(never heard that word before)?

Check out this guys first grow... 1 bagseed of Kali Mist and he's got a female trifoliate
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/507231-first-grow-kali-mist-single-4.html

Hey Dizzle if it hermies AND is sterile, then what's wrong with that? it'll still be sensi


----------



## Unnk (Feb 19, 2012)

hey poplars also if you dont mind DNA genetics you should TOTALLY check out Cannalope Haze 

probbaly the best tasting smoke i had to boot the high is pretty overwelming to not a single bit of body

but the taste FUCK man the taste is nothing iver had 

the closest thing i can compare it to is cantaloupe/ that unique haze taste / and ends kinda in a half melon citrus like shit

i can simply not put how much this herb made me wake up 

and go OH YAH I GOT A JAR OF AMAZING DOWN STAIRS and run to the kitchen and put on the coffee

edit



no more pics but heres what seedfinders got on it 

edit 2 just read the comment on there it says lemon melon lol


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cannalope_Haze/DNA_Genetics_Seeds/


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

hey does anyone know what happned to the OG Chocolate Thai F2 that Canna Coll had? i really wanted to take it for a ride....now its gone


----------



## curandero2012 (Feb 19, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> Hashplant is afganica matey


Not this one, hashplant 2 is extremely sativa in the high and certainly not a bodystone.I only smoke sativa's myself like Shashamene what i have right now, but i can't stand indica.

[video=youtube;fVLILuTg9JY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVLILuTg9JY[/video]

Namaste


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Feb 19, 2012)

I wish I had that backyard 

indoor seems so pointless when you see that lol

Both the Hashplant2 phenos have 5 point leaves, so there is likely a decent amount of indica in the genetics, though good breeding can still bring out a good sativa high(and with a name like hashplant you gotta wonder)


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 19, 2012)

Definitely afganica. Beautiful plants though. Not all indicas and afganicas are fully body stone. Has a lot to do with harvest time as well. Only thing it wont do is create a souring high and mild psycadelic experience.


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 19, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> I wish I had that backyard
> 
> indoor seems so pointless when you see that lol
> 
> Both the Hashplant2 phenos have 5 point leaves, so there is likely a decent amount of indica in the genetics, though good breeding can still bring out a good sativa high(and with a name like hashplant you gotta wonder)


Hashplant is the typical cannabis sativa von afganica genus. As nevilles haze is the typicle cannabis sativa von sativa genus. Then ya got indica and rudaralis. Ya get the idea


----------



## curandero2012 (Feb 19, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> Hashplant is the typical cannabis sativa von afganica genus. As nevilles haze is the typicle cannabis sativa von sativa genus. Then ya got indica and rudaralis. Ya get the idea


Not always.Here is another one from a friend of mine, who made the strain back in '93.There is also a purple pheno from this strain.He called the green pheno Green Ambassador.It's a cross between Viking x Kullu Manali but backcrossed it to the Kullu Manali.Viking is an indica strain from Positronics.This is a strain with CBD btw.

*Green Ambassador*



Namaste


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 19, 2012)

curandero2012 said:


> Not always.Here is another one from a friend of mine, who made the strain back in '93.There is also a purple pheno from this strain.He called the green pheno Green Ambassador.It's a cross between Viking x Kullu Manali but backcrossed it to the Kullu Manali.Viking is an indica strain from Positronics.This is a strain with CBD btw.
> 
> *Green Ambassador*
> 
> ...


That is a epic looking plant for sure


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 19, 2012)

I think the name hashplant is misplaced with the parentage of the strain. Easy to get your wires crossed for sure.


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Apr 22, 2012)

Finally! Page 66! Great thread poplar (minus the trolling and negative indica propeganda) I stumbled across this thread 4 hours ago in search for the elusive "poison Ivy" strain that is considered a creeper because it grows like a vine. Still not sure what caused it, either high humidity, selective breeding or possibly addaptation to being trained. I just wanted to let you know that I support your acclimization project and would love to trade some of my own rare seeds from some of my own private breeding experiments that I dare not discuss. I could explain my projects to you privately if your interested but I consider them to valuable to exploit. I am a firm believer in the hyper-evolution aspects of cannabis breeding. Interesting fact- It only took two generations for the feral pigs of colonial times to grow tusks. I think your project will take far less time than you presume. I've also found myself engaged in heated debates with the nay sayers of this site. I claimed that you can flavor pot by what you feed it such as the fish emulsion growers reporting fishy bud. Another thing I wanted to tell you is that you could encourage maturity through stresw such as being rootbound in a pot or you could build a frame and blanket them. Just a thought.


----------



## Nunchukawaria (Apr 22, 2012)

No, I'm just kidding. All my plants died and I gave up.


----------



## sativafiend (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,just do a web search for Highland Thai,or sativafiend.You will find what your looking for.


----------



## poplars (Jun 20, 2012)

sativafiend said:


> Hi,just do a web search for Highland Thai,or sativafiend.You will find what your looking for.


this thread pretty much has run its course.


----------

